# Fragrances!



## timmy2guns

I'm obsessed with one of the weirdest hobbies I've ever encountered- fragrances. It's bizarre, really. I realize the topic is covered a little in other threads, but this one's a little different and I figure there's no harm in bringing up the topic. 

Anyone else here a fraghead? What are your experiences with colognes, perfumes, etc.? 

I used to be a member of basenotes, but I decided it was evil and that there wasn't much to talk about in the first place, so I got myself banned. I still love it though.


----------



## rics21

Chanel allure homme sport
JPG le male

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## U_A

I wouldn't say I'm a fraghead... The only cologne I really like is Drakkar Noir. If I don't wear that, I don't wear anything in the way of fragrances.


----------



## stilo

Not a frag head but I like smelling nice. My signature cologne for the last ten years has been Costume National, however, I've gone through a bunch that I think are classics in their own right. Swiss Army, Chanel Blue and Hugo Boss Original to name a few.


----------



## ron gray

Im a total frag head! I gave up on Basenotes...I get my frag fix from the Facebook groups. Lots of decant swaps/splits let ya sample lots without the investment, and just good general conversations.


----------



## CB999

Floris JF is my current favourite


----------



## rics21

JPG Le Male


----------



## Kittysafe

The only fragrances I have are:

Cool Water - was a gift
Burberry Touch
Gucci Envy


I do like Swagger deoderant
and soaphope soap since their profits go towards helping women in poverty.


----------



## petersenjp

Mont Blanc Legend, Cartier Declaration


----------



## Will3020

I'm totally a fragranceholic !


----------



## Kyleisraaddd

I am quite a frag head

some favorites from my collection:

Cooler weather:

Tom Ford Tuscan Leather
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille 
YSL La Nuit
L'Instant de Guerlain Extreme
Serge Lutens Fille en Auguilles 
Pure Malt
Bond no 9 New Haarlem

Warm weather:

Creed Millesime Imperial
Creed Aventus
YSL Lhomme
Frapin l'humaniste
creed Green Irish Tweed



Off the top of my head


----------



## Kittysafe

Kyleisraaddd said:


> I
> Bond no 9 New Haarlem


I love Bond no 9 New Haarlem. Patchouli, Lavendar, Bergamot, Vanilla... it's all my favorite scents


----------



## ron gray

Kittysafe said:


> I love Bond no 9 New Haarlem. Patchouli, Lavendar, Bergamot, Vanilla... it's all my favorite scents


New Haarlem is one of my fav's from Bond. I'm not a coffee drinker, but I wear the hell out of in the colder weather!


----------



## Kittysafe

Bond No. 9

This perfume comes in many many styles and varieties, with some very chic and cool looking bottles.

*Perfection in a bottle

*I don't like a perfume that is too strong, that tries to define me, but rather one like this which accentuates my complexity. For the size of the bottle, the price is not bad, the thing is much bigger than it looks and will last years the way I use it sparingly. Containing some of my favorite scents since I was a kid even, lavendar, patchouli, bergamot, coffee and cedar, it's really nice, yet somehow managing to remain light and unobtrusive. A refreshing smell, especially after a rain.


----------



## Nycteris

Kyleisraaddd said:


> Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille
> ...
> creed Green Irish Tweed


I used GIT all through college but now I'm starting to like Himalaya a lot more; Tobacco Vanille was really good when I tried it but after the tobacco top scent died down and it actually ended up smelling like marshmallows. Still need to try Aventus though.


----------



## boog215

Over the years I've used many colognes, original Burberry, chromo azzaro, versace metal jeans. Now I prefer YSL l'homme libre, sean john I am King, Gucci Guilty, Issey Miyake and Aqua Di Gio.


----------



## Kayakman

I do like Pinaud,it gives that old time barbershop smell.


----------



## ludawg23

chanel for men, black bottle. Smells very nice and light...


----------



## velvetdon25

IMO the only Chanel that is worth purchasing is Egoiste (none Platinum) and the original Allure and not the flankers.


----------



## Skippy4000

stilo said:


> Not a frag head but I like smelling nice. My signature cologne for the last ten years has been Costume National, however, I've gone through a bunch that I think are classics in their own right. Swiss Army, Chanel Blue and Hugo Boss Original to name a few.


WHAT?!?! THOSE THREE CLASSICS?!?!?! Noo. Maybe Chanel Pour Monsieur is a classic, but not Bleu, Boss, or Swiss Army lol



Kittysafe said:


> I love Bond no 9 New Haarlem. Patchouli, Lavendar, Bergamot, Vanilla... it's all my favorite scents


Rochas Man for 20 bucks is better . And it was the inspiration for New Haarlem. Sorry.



velvetdon25 said:


> IMO the only Chanel that is worth purchasing is Egoiste (none Platinum) and the original Allure and not the flankers.


I strongly disagree. Platinum Egoiste is better. None of the Allure's are worth it. Allure is too generic (take into consideration this is a cold weather scent and you can do a LOT better for winter). Buy H.M. if you want lemon. I'm still trying to figure out why they made Eau Extreme. AHS sucks. However, Bleu De Chanel (shockingly) is pretty good for a modern fragrance to me BUT I prefer Versace Pour Homme for an easy to wear summer fragrance (although Bleu isn't technically and aquatic).


----------



## Skippy4000

rics21 said:


> JPG Le Male


I do own Le Male, and I enjoy it very much being a 20 year old (I prefer it to Reflection man by Amouage). However, I'm not so sure that this fragrance as a signature scent fits the persona of a few of you guys in a luxury forum as it is notorious for being marked as a young man's clubbing type scent and it is a little over-played by society. A LOT of people wear it.


----------



## Zealot

*Adidas Victory league*
*Avon Tomorrow For Men *
*Azzaro Chrome *
*Azzaro Chrome Sport*
*Bond no 9 New Haarlem*
*Bvlgari Blv*
*Bvlgari Blv Notte *
*Burberry Brit*
*Burberry For Men *
*Burberry London*
*Chanel Allure*
*Chanel Allure Sport*
*Chanel Bleu De Chanel*
*Coty Aspen*
*Davidoff Zino*
*Dior Homme Sport*
*Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise*
*Estee Lauder Mustang*
*Gai Mattiolo Uomo*
*Givenchy Blue Label*
*Givenchy Pi*
*Gucci Envy*
*Gucci Pour Homme II*
*Guerlain Homme Intense*
*Guerlain L'Instant Pour Homme*
*Guerlain L'Instant Pour Homme Extreme*
*Guerlain Shalimar EDT*
*Guerlain Vetiver: New Formulation*
*Guerlain Vetiver: Older Formulation*
*Guerlain Vetiver Frozen*
*Hugo Boss Dark Blue*
*Hugo Boss Orange*
*Hugo Boss  XY*
*Hugo Boss XY Summer Ed.*
*Issey Miyake L'eau Bleue D'Issey *
*Izod Izod*
*Jacques Bogart Witness*
*Joop! Jump*
*Juicy Couture Dirty English*
*Lacoste Style In Play*
*Lanvin L'homme Sport*
*Liz Claiborne Curve*
*Liz Claiborne Curve Chill*
*Michael Kors for Men *
*Mont Blanc Presence*
*Nautica Blue*
*Nautica By Nautica*
*Nautica Sunset Voyage*
*Nautica Voyage*
*Perry Ellis 360 Red*
*Perry Ellis for Men*
*Ralph Lauren polo Modern Reserve*
*Ralph Lauren Polo Blue*
*Ralph Lauren Red White and Blue*
*Salvatore Ferragamo Black
**Salvatore Ferragamo PH
**Salvatore Ferragamo Attimo*
*Thierry Mugler A Men*
*Thierry Mugler B men*
*Thierry Mugler Cologne*
*Thierry Mugler Ice Men*
*Versace Man eau Fraiche*
*Versace Pour Homme*
*Victor & Rolf Antidote*
*YSL Live Jazz*
*YSL La Nuit De L'homme*
*Zirh Ikon*

I know, holy crap that's alot of designer juice! But I have tried ALOT of niche and just don't find it worth the price...


----------



## Skippy4000

Zealot said:


> *Adidas Victory league*
> *Avon Tomorrow For Men *
> *Azzaro Chrome *
> *Azzaro Chrome Sport*
> *Bond no 9 New Haarlem*
> *Bvlgari Blv*
> *Bvlgari Blv Notte *
> *Burberry Brit*
> *Burberry For Men *
> *Burberry London*
> *Chanel Allure*
> *Chanel Allure Sport*
> *Chanel Bleu De Chanel*
> *Coty Aspen*
> *Davidoff Zino*
> *Dior Homme Sport*
> *Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise*
> *Estee Lauder Mustang*
> *Gai Mattiolo Uomo*
> *Givenchy Blue Label*
> *Givenchy Pi*
> *Gucci Envy*
> *Gucci Pour Homme II*
> *Guerlain Homme Intense*
> *Guerlain L'Instant Pour Homme*
> *Guerlain L'Instant Pour Homme Extreme*
> *Guerlain Shalimar EDT*
> *Guerlain Vetiver: New Formulation*
> *Guerlain Vetiver: Older Formulation*
> *Guerlain Vetiver Frozen*
> *Hugo Boss Dark Blue*
> *Hugo Boss Orange*
> *Hugo Boss XY*
> *Hugo Boss XY Summer Ed.*
> *Issey Miyake L'eau Bleue D'Issey *
> *Izod Izod*
> *Jacques Bogart Witness*
> *Joop! Jump*
> *Juicy Couture Dirty English*
> *Lacoste Style In Play*
> *Lanvin L'homme Sport*
> *Liz Claiborne Curve*
> *Liz Claiborne Curve Chill*
> *Michael Kors for Men *
> *Mont Blanc Presence*
> *Nautica Blue*
> *Nautica By Nautica*
> *Nautica Sunset Voyage*
> *Nautica Voyage*
> *Perry Ellis 360 Red*
> *Perry Ellis for Men*
> *Ralph Lauren polo Modern Reserve*
> *Ralph Lauren Polo Blue*
> *Ralph Lauren Red White and Blue*
> *Salvatore Ferragamo Black
> **Salvatore Ferragamo PH
> **Salvatore Ferragamo Attimo*
> *Thierry Mugler A Men*
> *Thierry Mugler B men*
> *Thierry Mugler Cologne*
> *Thierry Mugler Ice Men*
> *Versace Man eau Fraiche*
> *Versace Pour Homme*
> *Victor & Rolf Antidote*
> *YSL Live Jazz*
> *YSL La Nuit De L'homme*
> *Zirh Ikon*
> 
> I know, holy crap that's alot of designer juice! But I have tried ALOT of niche and just don't find it worth the price...


I own 1 million, Bleu De Chanel, Boss Bottled, Bvlgari Black, Burberry the Beat, Chrome, Cuba Gold, Cuba Prestige, Dior Homme Intense, English Leather, Givenchy Play Intense, Grey Flannel, Guess Seductive Homme Blue, H.M., Hugo Boss Element, Norwegian Wood, L'Instant de Guerlain Extreme, Le Male, Michael Jorgan Legend, Man. Abusson Intense, Narciso Rodriguez for Him, Old Spice, Platinum Egoiste, Thallium, Versace the Dreamer (Although I HATE IT), Versace Pour Homme, Nautica Voyage, Brut, Lucky You, Wild Country by Avon, Pure Malt (Yet not impressed at all, major disappointment), Allure Homme, Allure Homme Sport, Allure Homme Sport Eau Extreme (all of the allure fragrances are only decants), Gucci by Gucci, Gucci Guilty, L'Eau D'Issey, L'homme, L'homme Libre (another one I don't like at all, La Nuit de L'homme, and finally Spicebomb which was probably the biggest surprise out of all of them by how amazing it was. I tend to agree on Niche fragrances. Typically when I am in the mood for something extremely different or complex, I will just make it myself lol. Making your own fragrances really is easy.

By the way, I've reeaaallllllyyyyy been dying to get my nose on Acqua Essenziale. If you have had your nose on it, I wanna hear about it!!!!


----------



## Statick

_Tobaccos
_Aramis Havana
Creed Tabarome Millesime
Odori Tabacco
Thierry Mugler Pure Havane
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille

_Other Orientals_
Bois 1920 Sultra Ylang
Bond No. 9 Bleecker Street
Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male
Lolita Lempicka Au Masculin
Serge Lutens Vetiver Oriental

_Fresh & Green_
Givenchy Pi Neo Tropical Paradise
Guerlain Vetiver
Lacoste Essential
L'Occitane en Provence The Vert
Ralph Lauren Polo

_Leather & Wood_
By Kilian Straight to Heaven
Canali Style
D Squared Potion
Omega Aqua Terra
Van Cleef & Arpels Pour Homme

_Travel Size (<40mL)_
Al-Rehab Silver
Azzaro Silver Black
Cartier Declaration
Chanel, Bleu de
Cuba Gold
Diesel Fuel for Life
Dior Fahrenheit
Eon Productions James Bond 007
Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio
Hermes Voyage (EdP)
Joop! Homme
L'Artisan Parfumeur Timbuktu
Nautica Voyage
Paco Rabanne 1 Million


----------



## christianj

Since I travel a lot internationally I seem to buy a lot of fragrances on trips at duty free stores. I've recently however found that everything new that comes out smells the same. This has caused me to go back to fragrances I wore years before. Currently those include Cartier Santos, Cartier Declaration , Terre D'Hermes and even CK One. Other current favorites are Tom Ford Noir, L'Occitane The Vert Green Tea and Catier Declaration d'Un Soir.


----------



## N1ck_

Ralph Lauren Polo Black
Tommy Hilfigger Eau de Prep
Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce


----------



## Tony A.H

No.
wouldn't say it's a Weird Hobby .i like it and also like my Woman to Smell Good .
someone told me if a Fragrance sits in a Bottle for a Longer Period, they tend to loose their intensity & Quality after a while. i don't know if it's True. but kinda stuck with me and Now i'm in a Habit to Buy only 2 of 3 at a Time.

right Now i'm Wearing :
* KOUROS (by YSL)
* Armani . eau pour home.. i like this one a Lot especially during the Summer period. and
* Allure Sport (by Chanel)

however, there's one that i Bought from Montreal about 15 years ago and would LOVE to have it again but Can Not find it anywhere :-(.
it's Called: Aubusson . Bought it during my Trip to Montreal about 15 years ago.
looked for it in Many Stores. No one Carries it. some haven't even heard of it.
so i searched for it on the Net and Came across one that looks almost Same as the one i had (Black Bottle) but the Price difference is Big !!. it Only cost 30 Bucks on Amazon.. and the one i got from Montreal was around $ 120 or 140.!
i Know a Price sometimes can Vary 5 or 10 Dollars. but Not 4 times in Fold.!!!
i either got Gouged in Montreal or the one i found on Amazon is a Fake :think:. who knows.

if anyone Knows about this Particular Cologne and where to Find it .please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## LuvWatches

Hugo Boss RED is good, Ralph Lauren POLO Green is great too


----------



## Sassicaia

Tom Ford Lavender Palm


----------



## PanzerOrange

I've tried a lot of different colognes, but I always seem to come back to these two:

- Aqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani
- Chanel Allure Sport


----------



## Lodi

These are the fragrances that i've got at the moment.

Burberry For men
Burberry Sport
CK Encounter
CK One Shock
Davidoff Cool water
Paco Rabanne 1 million
Tommy Hilfiger Loud
YSL Opium.

Tom Ford Black Orchid and Narciso Rodriguez are property of mum :-d.
In past i owned Dsquared He Wood, Burberry The Beat, Hugo Element and Hugo XY, all good (imho).


----------



## Skippy4000

Lodi said:


> These are the fragrances that i've got at the moment.
> 
> Burberry For men
> Burberry Sport
> CK Encounter
> CK One Shock
> Davidoff Cool water
> Paco Rabanne 1 million
> Tommy Hilfiger Loud
> YSL Opium.
> 
> Tom Ford Black Orchid and Narciso Rodriguez are property of mum :-d.
> In past i owned Dsquared He Wood, Burberry The Beat, Hugo Element and Hugo XY, all good (imho).


What do you think of CK Shock? I almost picked it up a few times.


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like Bond no.9


----------



## Lodi

Shepperdw said:


> What do you think of CK Shock? I almost picked it up a few times.


I think it's Good, it's not my favourite but i like It. I've picked It up especially for the low price (It was in sale).

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave81

Armani acqua di gio

&

Ralph Lauren Polo Double Black


----------



## Skippy4000

Lodi said:


> I think it's Good, it's not my favourite but i like It. I've picked It up especially for the low price (It was in sale).
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


I forgot to ask about Tommy Hilfiger loud. I think I was watching a show about fragrances on the BBC a while back and it said it was Patchouli based? I may be mistaken, but that's what I remember.


----------



## Rupert777

elikresses said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a fraghead... The only cologne I really like is Drakkar Noir. If I don't wear that, I don't wear anything in the way of fragrances.


I'm a fan of Drakkar as well. It's been out for so many years, I don't think it's that popular anymore. I just went on Amazon's best seller list out of curiosity and it was ranked 18th (thought it was also ranked 51rst, so they must conduct rankings by the individual bottle packaging and not just the brand, so it's hard to tell what the actual standings are).


----------



## czarcasm

Recently my go-to scent has been Burberry Brit. 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## riseboi

I have a number of colognes, but my typical rotation is:
Bulgari Pour Homme
Bulgari Aqua Marine
Chanel Allure
Chanel Platinum

It's no coincidence that they elicit the most compliments, but my all time favorite is Aramis Surface. Unfortunately, it was discontinued. I would happily pay premium prices to get a hold some more.


----------



## Skippy4000

riseboi said:


> I have a number of colognes, but my typical rotation is:
> Bulgari Pour Homme
> Bulgari Aqua Marine
> Chanel Allure
> Chanel Platinum
> 
> It's no coincidence that they elicit the most compliments, but my all time favorite is Aramis Surface. Unfortunately, it was discontinued. I would happily pay premium prices to get a hold some more.


Aramis Always is supposedly extremely similar and readily available. Chanel Platinum is my work scent, great fragrance.


----------



## Kittysafe

Aramis Surface on EBay


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Aramis Surface on EBay


I think that's just the liquid powder.


----------



## Kittysafe

Aramis Surface Cologne Body Lotion for Men 6 7 Oz | eBay

Aramis Surface Cologne Body Lotion For Men 6.7 oz


----------



## amine

Love fragrances, too many to list but my favorite flankers nowadays belong to the niche section...


----------



## Kittysafe

I don't see a Bond no.9 or Burberry


----------



## amine

Kittysafe said:


> I don't see a Bond no.9 or Burberry


LOL...

Bond No.9 peeking right behind Creed Aventus. (only got 2, New Haarlem & Chez Bond)
Burberry, the only one i like from this house is LONDON which is hiding somewhere on my perfume shelves ;-)


----------



## Kittysafe

Oh! Ya Iseeitnow


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Aramis Surface Cologne Body Lotion for Men 6 7 Oz | eBay
> 
> *Aramis Surface Cologne Body Lotion For Men 6.7 oz*


Kittysafe, I believe that's only for the body lotion.


amine said:


> Love fragrances, too many to list but my favorite flankers nowadays belong to the niche section...


Very nice collection sir, looks like you split a lot of your bottles. I see a few of my favorites as well: Hanae Mori, Dior Homme, Rochas Man (Which is a softer alternative to No. 9), Le male.


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

Pinaud Clubman for the win.


----------



## H3RRINGTON

Le male. 

Just sounds like an oxy moron


----------



## dave81

amine said:


> Love fragrances, too many to list but my favorite flankers nowadays belong to the niche section...


That's a vast of perfume !


----------



## dawiyo

Creed Green Irish Tweed for me.


----------



## BMWlover

Aqua Di Parma Essenza. Very citrusy, but wears off quick. I bought for half of what Nordsrtoms sells it for on ebay. Second would be Spice Bomb by Victor Rolfe, also very good.


----------



## BMWlover

Kudos to the collection above;-);-);-);-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My summer is either Royall Lyme or C.O.Bigelow Bay Rum. My winter is usually Burberry London, Art of Shaving Sandalwood or the Bay Rum. I'd like to try some decants of some nice juice, particularly GIT and Tobacco Vanille.

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

ChiefWahoo said:


> My summer is either Royall Lyme or C.O.Bigelow Bay Rum. My winter is usually Burberry London, Art of Shaving Sandalwood or the Bay Rum. I'd like to try some decants of some nice juice, particularly GIT and Tobacco Vanille.
> 
> Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


My sister gave me a bottle of Royall Lyme recently, I really like it, I don't have a lot of colognes, just Cool Water that was a gift, I don't really use much these days, being I've had the same small bottle for 10 years,
I mostly use the Burberry London or Bond No.9


----------



## 3ther

Currently waiting on a couple bottles of Pinaud's special reserve and bay rum. Not sure about either of them, so I figure for $6-7, I won't be bummed if they smell like crap.

I generally always wear Montblanc Legend. I switch it up every few days with a bit of Polo Double Black and YSL l'homme.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I find Pinaud BR very clove-y. Quality juice, just not my taste. I had a sample of the SR, but I forget what I thought. LOL. 
Check out Garry's Sample Shop if you want to try more samples. He's a great guy and ships right away. Actually bought my first high-end sample, Knize Ten, from him recently. Too strong for summer, but I'll try it again this winter, and look for him to carry other higher-end offerings. 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## Kittysafe

My little fragrance bar by the bedroom door...

The idea was for them to blend in seamlessly with the decor.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> My little fragrance bar by the bedroom door...
> 
> The idea was for them to blend in seamlessly with the decor.
> 
> View attachment 1148400


Looks like you haven't really used much of ANY of your juice man.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Looks like you haven't really used much of ANY of your juice man.


That Cool Water was given to me by my first real love when I was 20... so ya, I don't use cologne all that often... 
The Burberry I've had for 2 years, the Bond No.9 I bought a few months ago.

A good cologne goes a long way though, I do not believe in drowning myself in it, just a light glimmer, someone should
smell it in passing, not like a full force beating


----------



## Nakmuay

In order of preference...

Odori - Tabacco (unbelievable, my favourite by a mile)
Bois - real patchouli
Tom Ford - Tuscan Leather
Tom Ford - Arabian Wood
Creed - Vetiver
Amouage - Silver

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## billyjean622

Not just my body, my watches need to be fragrant, too  is there any good perfume for watches?


----------



## Kittysafe

When using cologne, even if it does not have a spritzer to apply it, make sure that you don't splash cologne on yourself. 
You might not think it is strong, but your perfume should never announce your presence. Only someone standing close enough to you to have a conversation should be able to smell your cologne. It should be discreet and classy and not overpowering! If you have trouble taking out a small amount, just transfer the cologne into a spritzer before applying it.

Thought the general rule of applying perfume says, apply it to your pulse points, that does not mean applying it to ALL your pulse points! Choose a couple of pulse points, maybe your neck and your wrists and only apply it there. Again this is the rule about not overwhelming people with your cologne.

Do not ever apply cologne or spray it on your clothes. Not only does it evaporate more quickly, it might also stain your clothes. While it might be ok to do this with a deodorant, a cologne has a concentrated amount of alcohol with other ingredients, so it's best to apply it to your skin.

*Tips and tricks*

Always store your cologne bottles in a dark, dry place. Storing them in a place where they are constantly exposed to the sun will make it lose its smell faster.

When you use a spritzer to spray cologne on, make sure you keep the nozzle at least 10 inches away from your skin

Do not confuse smells. Don't bathe using a strong scented soap and then apply cologne with different notes. Instead, enhance the efficacy of your cologne by using a shower gel or soap by the same brand or else use an unscented moisturizer and soap before applying cologne.

*Xpert tip:* Please remember that cologne is meant to give you a pleasant, lingering fragrance, but it is definitely not meant to disguise body odor. There is no way you can mask poor hygiene and body odor with cologne. In fact, the smell of cologne, when mixed with body odor, gives off a distinctively unpleasant smell.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> That Cool Water was given to me by my first real love when I was 20... so ya, I don't use cologne all that often...
> The Burberry I've had for 2 years, the Bond No.9 I bought a few months ago.
> 
> A good cologne goes a long way though, I do not believe in drowning myself in it, just a light glimmer, someone should
> smell it in passing, not like a full force beating


I wear a fragrance every day, so even if I don't spray much, I can still use up a whole bottle every once in a while (but I have only used two entire bottles in my life (50ml, I have a lot)



Kittysafe said:


> When using cologne, even if it does not have a spritzer to apply it, make sure that you don't splash cologne on yourself.
> You might not think it is strong, but your perfume should never announce your presence. Only someone standing close enough to you to have a conversation should be able to smell your cologne. It should be discreet and classy and not overpowering! If you have trouble taking out a small amount, just transfer the cologne into a spritzer before applying it.
> 
> Thought the general rule of applying perfume says, apply it to your pulse points, that does not mean applying it to ALL your pulse points! Choose a couple of pulse points, maybe your neck and your wrists and only apply it there. Again this is the rule about not overwhelming people with your cologne.
> 
> Do not ever apply cologne or spray it on your clothes. Not only does it evaporate more quickly, it might also stain your clothes. While it might be ok to do this with a deodorant, a cologne has a concentrated amount of alcohol with other ingredients, so it's best to apply it to your skin.
> 
> *Tips and tricks*
> 
> Always store your cologne bottles in a dark, dry place. Storing them in a place where they are constantly exposed to the sun will make it lose its smell faster.
> 
> When you use a spritzer to spray cologne on, make sure you keep the nozzle at least 10 inches away from your skin
> 
> Do not confuse smells. Don't bathe using a strong scented soap and then apply cologne with different notes. Instead, enhance the efficacy of your cologne by using a shower gel or soap by the same brand or else use an unscented moisturizer and soap before applying cologne.
> 
> *Xpert tip:* Please remember that cologne is meant to give you a pleasant, lingering fragrance, but it is definitely not meant to disguise body odor. There is no way you can mask poor hygiene and body odor with cologne. In fact, the smell of cologne, when mixed with body odor, gives off a distinctively unpleasant smell.


Lol at Kittysafe copy and pasting. I disagree with almost half of this. I agree with the first two paragraphs. I've never had issues with colognes staining clothes, but I can see where this might be an issue with lighter clothing and dark fragrances. The reason why a person would not want to spray their clothes is that the fragrance lasts longer and the fragrance smells different (for several different reasons) on your clothes. For example, your skin could be at the mid-notes, while your clothes are at the top-notes creating an odd scent. However, if you have a fairly linear and/or light fragrance, it might even be BETTER to spray it on your clothes, because it will give you more longevity. Now, seeing as you wear a powerhouse fragrance, I would say that you cannot get by at all wearing New Haarlem on your clothes, but you could easily get by with Versace Pour Homme on your clothes. Yes, always store it in a dark place, and a little cool (but not refrigerator cool). 10 inches from your skin... Depends, but most of the time not. If the scent is overwhelming your nose, then try it far back. I spray most of mine 2-3 inches back though. Use unscented soap/deodorant. Remember that a fragrance will be stronger if your skin is better moisturized, so if you have fragrance performance issues, try unscented lotion. I have very dry skin, so I typically have to spray more than the average person. New Haarlem is pretty strong/quality stuff, so I wouldn't go over 2-3 sprays probably, but most could probably get by with one. Remember, you don't always have to be super-understated with your fragrances but do don't spray so much you give someone an allergic reaction or an asthma attack, and tone it down when in close environments. And yes, taking showers is important.

P.S. I stick to the chest and neck. I wear a watch, so I don't want my watch smelling like my cologne. Your wrists also get a lot warmer, so they speed up the scent of the fragrance, and it doesn't last as long there anyways.


----------



## Skippy4000

I had a friend who actually listened to a salesperson and tried spraying his fragrance in the air and walking under it (Gucci Pour Homme), with one spray. LOL. Oh lord, needless to say, he was confused why nobody could smell him, and why he couldn't smell himself.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I had a friend who actually listened to a salesperson and tried spraying his fragrance in the air and walking under it (Gucci Pour Homme), with one spray. LOL. Oh lord, needless to say, he was confused why nobody could smell him, and why he couldn't smell himself.


Depends on the cologne... for example my Burberry is so strong that the walk method works well. 
I only put a single spray on my chest and never on my ankles or wrist because I have pets and they don't need their brains confused, they get a lot of their environmental groundedness from being able to smell themselves in their environment.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Depends on the cologne... for example my Burberry is so strong that the walk method works well.
> I only put a single spray on my chest and never on my ankles or wrist because I have pets and they don't need their brains confused, they get a lot of their environmental groundedness from being able to smell themselves in their environment.


Burberry Touch isn't THAT strong at ALL, at least when I encountered it. I've never heard of it regarded as a strong scent either. Perhaps you are sensitive/allergic to the scent a bit if you feel it is that strong to you. Now, Haarlem can easily fill a room, at least when I tested it. It is also considered a rather powerful fragrance and it is more natural, so you would be less likely to be sensitive to it, and it could be causing olefactory fatigue if you feel it doesn't last very long. I have dry skin, and it lasted 12+ hours when I tested it. I would still like you to pick up a bottle of Rochas man (50 ml is only $20). It's in the same vein as Haarlem, but lighter, and goes more towards a cappuccino/french vanilla vibe with a hint of lavender instead of going the black coffee route.


----------



## Kittysafe

It is true I am highly sensitive, I can't wear any jewelry with nickel because of that, works for me though, my cologne goes further


----------



## 3ther

ChiefWahoo said:


> I find Pinaud BR very clove-y. Quality juice, just not my taste. I had a sample of the SR, but I forget what I thought. LOL.
> Check out Garry's Sample Shop if you want to try more samples. He's a great guy and ships right away. Actually bought my first high-end sample, Knize Ten, from him recently. Too strong for summer, but I'll try it again this winter, and look for him to carry other higher-end offerings.
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


BR is very clove-y as you said and I'm getting a lot of citrus too. SR is ok. Initial scent is old man, but I actually like what it's turned into. Spicy and subtle.

Checked the samples dude. Nothin really appealed to me, but I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Kittysafe

Really enjoying the Royall Lyme I was gifted this week.


----------



## Skippy4000

I still need to get Spicebomb before winter. I've been enjoying Rocawear Evolution for work recently.


----------



## Statick

Nakmuay said:


> In order of preference...
> 
> Odori - Tabacco (unbelievable, my favourite by a mile)
> Bois - real patchouli
> Tom Ford - Tuscan Leather
> Tom Ford - Arabian Wood
> Creed - Vetiver
> Amouage - Silver
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nice choices. I got a bottle of Tabacco back in December, it is great stuff, truly distinct too. I also got my first Bois 1920 fragrance in February, Sultra Ylang, and it is stellar. Most Tom Fords and Creeds are solid, I've got Tobacco Vanille and Tabarome, but Creed's Vetiver doesn't quite last on my skin like it should.


----------



## williamtv

Favorite is burberry London. My favorite that is no longer made and way over inflated on ebay is Abercrombie and Fitch woods.


----------



## Aututto

I like lacoste for casual days through summer. 

Lacoste challenge - active daytime

Lacoste style in play - active daytime/casual evenings

Lacoste pure - parties/casual dinners

I was also really digging Mont Blanc legend but everybody and their brother has it. Of course Tom Fords are great any time.


----------



## taylor883

For me the sweet Aramis gold and my wife Clinique Aromatics


----------



## Kittysafe

taylor883 said:


> For me the sweet Aramis gold and my wife Clinique Aromatics


When my girlfriend got her new teaching job I bought her a bottle of Clinique Aromatics, with this gift note:

_Congratulations on the new job, may your scent leave a mark on the air, as your talent leaves one on your students, your kindness leaves one on everyone you meet. From: Jonathan_


----------



## 3ther

Any suggestions on sources for samples? I'd like a little snifter of Creed Aventus, but a lot of those ebay sellers are dodgy at best and Garry doesn't have any.

Thanks!


----------



## Kittysafe

At Neiman Marcus currently:

CREED
Aventus, 4 oz.
$315.00 

CREED
Aventus, 2.5 oz.
$260.00 

CREED
Aventus, 1.0 oz.
$155.00


----------



## Kittysafe

3ther said:


> Any suggestions on sources for samples? I'd like a little snifter of Creed Aventus, but a lot of those ebay sellers are dodgy at best and Garry doesn't have any.
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go, $3 for a vial sampler of Creed Aventus:

CREED AVENTUS Cologne for Men by Creed at FragranceNet.com®


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> Here you go, $3 for a vial sampler of Creed Aventus:
> 
> CREED AVENTUS Cologne for Men by Creed at FragranceNet.com®


Gracias!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

3ther said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Anything for Homestar!


----------



## Redrum

Warm weather : Azzaro Chrome
Cold weather : Armand Basi


Best combo I've ever had.


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> Anything for Homestar!


Just ordered the sample and a lovely little Sandalwood candle with this free shipping code i found. Thanks again!


----------



## Kittysafe

3ther said:


> Just ordered the sample and a lovely little Sandalwood candle with this free shipping code i found. Thanks again!


Hah! I got the same sandalwood candle


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> Hah! I got the same sandalwood candle


Is it that "hurricane" one? Any good? I kinda just took a shot on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

Hasn't arrived I bought the sample same day you did.


----------



## Kittysafe

Here's what I bought:

Can't just buy for me, always thinking of gifts for the better half.


ITEMDESCRIPTIONQUANTITY







CREED AVENTUS EAU DE PARFUM VIAL ON CARD.
for Men
Item #2090511







STRESS LESS BODY WASH 6.7 OZ BLEND OF LAVENDER, CHAMOMILE, AND SAGE.
for Unisex
Item #1277201







GREEN TEA & GINGER ESSENTIAL BLEND ONE 4x3 inch MEDIUM FROSTED GLASS VASE ESSENTIAL BLENDS CANDLE. BURNS APPROX. 40 HRS..
for Unisex
Item #1387741







SANDALWOOD SPICE SCENTED ONE 6 inch PILLAR, SANDALWOOD SPICE SCENTED CANDLE. MADE OF PURE VEGETABLE WAX AND COTTON WICKING FOR A CLEAN AND FRAGRANT BURN. BURNS APPROX 90 HRS.
for Unisex
Item #1230101


----------



## Kittysafe

My CREED AVENTUS sample arrived: essence and absolute of flowers, wood, spices and citrus fruits, with infusions of ambergris, vanilla, and others... The cologne is 150$ an oz, so I got the $3 sample


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> My CREED AVENTUS sample arrived: essence and absolute of flowers, wood, spices and citrus fruits, with infusions of ambergris, vanilla, and others... The cologne is 150$ an oz, so I got the $3 sample
> 
> View attachment 1170207


Just got mine today too. Stuff has real lasting power. I opened it just to smell when it came in and I got a little bit on my fingertips. I've washed my hands several times since then and I can still smell it.

How do you like the candle? :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

Well my glass one, came shattered, and the other came bashed around pretty good too... but it smells nice.


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> Well my glass one, came shattered, and the other came bashed around pretty good too... but it smells nice.


Ah jeez. That's a shame. Sorry to hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

The Sandalwood candle is just dinged up a bit near the top, so I can turn it around and burn it and it's fine, but I'll call about the shattered one on Monday.

No biggie. Stuff happens.


----------



## Kittysafe

Actually, it looks as though I don't really need to bother them at all, because even though the sandalwood arrived dinged and the glass arrived shattered...

I was able to make do rather nicely...








Sandalwood








eep!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Oh ya, that's shattered alright...

But wait...








I knew I saved this little Yankee Candle smoked glass holder for a reason... I've used it for change, for paint brushes, for herbs, you name it... 
and now it's come full circle as a candle holder.


----------



## 3ther

Kittysafe said:


> Actually, it looks as though I don't really need to bother them at all, because even though the sandalwood arrived dinged and the glass arrived shattered...
> 
> I was able to make do rather nicely...
> 
> View attachment 1170255
> 
> Sandalwood
> 
> View attachment 1170256
> 
> eep!
> 
> View attachment 1170257
> 
> Oh ya, that's shattered alright...
> 
> But wait...
> 
> View attachment 1170258
> 
> I knew I saved this little Yankee Candle smoked glass holder for a reason... I've used it for change, for paint brushes, for herbs, you name it...
> and now it's come full circle as a candle holder.


Very nice! Enjoy them!

Also: anyone ever try Jack Black (skin care co, not the actor lol) silver mark cologne?

To my untrained schnoz, it smells very similar to creed aventus. Slightly peppery.


----------



## Fiend

Drakkar Noir 

Hoppe's No.9


----------



## Skippy4000

I think I'm going to order Spicebomb pretty soon.


----------



## twiceaday

I wear the four old manniest fragrances in the known universe.

Bay Rum and Royall Lime in the warm seasons.
Winter Woods and Royall Spice in the cold seasons.


Now, get off my lawn.


----------



## Skippy4000

twiceaday said:


> I wear the four old manniest fragrances in the known universe.
> 
> Bay Rum and Royall Lime in the warm seasons.
> Winter Woods and Royall Spice in the cold seasons.
> 
> Now, get off my lawn.


That's lotion, right?


----------



## twiceaday

Shepperdw said:


> That's lotion, right?


The Bay Rum is like an aftershave, but the other three are colognes.

If I spilled all four of them at once my house would smell like a retirement home.


----------



## Skippy4000

twiceaday said:


> The Bay Rum is like an aftershave, but the other three are colognes.
> 
> If I spilled all four of them at once my house would smell like a retirement home.


I searched Royall Lime and it came up as Lotion/Cologne. Like the same bottle. Not two different ones. So, the question remains, is manly lotion, manly? (just kidding, I know what the deal is . I just find it funny being an American)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Royall Lyme is thin as water. I'm assuming the name lotion had a different meaning years ago. I splash it on my body or use it on my face if I've just shaved. 
It's great stuff. Just remember that like all citrus scents, the lime is fleeting. It's chemistry - not much we can do about it. It leaves behind some spicier notes. 
If you're interested in trying it, I believe Barclay Crocker sells a Royall sampler pack.

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## Skippy4000

ChiefWahoo said:


> Royall Lyme is thin as water. I'm assuming the name lotion had a different meaning years ago. I splash it on my body or use it on my face if I've just shaved.
> It's great stuff. Just remember that like all citrus scents, the lime is fleeting. It's chemistry - not much we can do about it. It leaves behind some spicier notes.
> If you're interested in trying it, I believe Barclay Crocker sells a Royall sampler pack.
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


Lotion is synonymous with cologne depending on where you are. In those areas, they use the term balm instead of lotion. I've ran into this before, but it's still funny to me. They said that in the video I posted . I was just messing with twiceaday


----------



## twiceaday

Shepperdw said:


> I searched Royall Lime and it came up as Lotion/Cologne. Like the same bottle. Not two different ones. So, the question remains, is manly lotion, manly? (just kidding, I know what the deal is . I just find it funny being an American)


Yeah, it's pretty manly. The first time I wore it I lifted a pick-up truck off an injured motorist at the scene of an accident.

I think it has something to do with the extra "L" in the name.


----------



## twiceaday

ChiefWahoo said:


> It's great stuff. Just remember that like all citrus scents, *the lime is fleeting. It's chemistry - not much we can do about it*. It leaves behind some spicier notes.


This is very true, and honestly, it should be true for all scents. The guys that hit the bar smelling like the perfume counter at Macy's are doing it wrong.

The old rule of thumb is: A woman shouldn't be able to smell your cologne unless she's dancing with you or closer.


----------



## drhr

twiceaday said:


> This is very true, and honestly, it should be true for all scents. The guys that hit the bar smelling like the perfume counter at Macy's are doing it wrong.
> 
> The old rule of thumb is: A woman shouldn't be able to smell your cologne unless she's *dancing with you or closer*.


Oh, man I shouldn't have come here 'cause it opens up the wounds from my (naive) youth. In my early high school years, I would literally pour whatever "fragrance" was available (I can't even remember the names) on me before leavin' for the date. When I think back about those girls (women now, obviously) I shudder to think what ran through their minds, though not one said anything then. They're probably still talkin' 'bout it as I write . . . .o| :-d . . .


----------



## Skippy4000

twiceaday said:


> This is very true, and honestly, it should be true for all scents. The guys that hit the bar smelling like the perfume counter at Macy's are doing it wrong.
> 
> The old rule of thumb is: A woman shouldn't be able to smell your cologne unless she's dancing with you or closer.


Old rule of thumb: Wear less than 2 sprays of something from the Chanel or Creed line, and you should be free of embarrassment.


----------



## Skippy4000

Most women don't care what cologne you wear as long as you don't choke them out. But a fragrance they really like can be a nice touch


----------



## jerseytiger

For the past few years I've really been into the A*men flankers. So it's been...

Fall/Winter: A*men Pure Havanne and Taste of Fragrence
Spring: A*men Pure Shot
Summer: Creed Virgin Island Water


----------



## Luis_Leite

Only one I bought for me was a cheap , 10€ Zara cologne I bought, and it smelled incredible...

Gifted I have : Massimo Dutti fragrance, BOSS Night and Day, and a few others....none too expensive, love specially the smell of those I mentioned, although Massimo Dutti is slightly too sweet scented....

as after-shave I use Old Spice....like my father and grand-father..it just smells like shaving too me ..could not use any other


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Right now I've been using good old fashioned Pinaud Clubman after shave tonic. But I've used Thierry Mugler cologne/after shave and it was great, but $80 for after shave? I got it as a gift but would never pay that.


----------



## twiceaday

When I was a little sprout I used to get my hair cut at an old school barber shop (they were everywhere back then!). The guy that ran the place would put Clubman on his hands and rub them through my hair after a haircut. That stuff smells great.


----------



## Frogdude

Boss Bottled is my usual, with vintage Givenchy Xerius (a 20 year old bottle) for special occasions.


----------



## shnjb

What are some colognes which are not readily available at sephora?


----------



## jerseytiger

shnjb said:


> What are some colognes which are not readily available at sephora?


There are thousands of colognes not available at Sephora. Sephora is pretty good for common designer brands but that's about it. They don't carry the more expensive designer brands or many niche brands. Though niche brands can go from $100 to $500 a bottle. It all depends on what you're looking for.

A few of the top niche brands that I don't think will be in Sephora are Creed, Tom Ford, Jo Malone, Bond No. 9, Tauer, and Frapin (and hundreds more).

If you are looking for a particular scent or note you can go to Fragrantica.com and see the breakdown and opinions of many colognes. Bassnotes is pretty good too.

Thankfully, I found this thread and it gave me the idea to see what is one the Thierry Mugler site and I found out that they re-released A*Men Pure Malt. I've been looking for it for years but since it was limited and discontinued in 2009 it has been ridiculously expensive. Now that it is re-released I was able to order it for retail. Very excited! I may also go order Creed Green Irish Tweed for the spring.


----------



## Kittysafe

Hey Shep, I saw you mention Rochas Man in a reply to me, going so far as to say it's better, (in your opinion), so I might pick up a bottle and test that...


----------



## Arxs

I usually just buy some good fragrances that are easilly available. I did try some Creed today, which I thought was way over priced. Smelled great and all, but I think stuff like Hugo Boss, Yves Saint Laurent and stuff like that. It's quite less expensive and it doesn't last as long and might not be as refined, but I can have more variety (I have 6 different ones at home) and I can switch them every so often. 

And as it has been said, don't go overboard on the stuff, keep it in good tastes.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Hey Shep, I saw you mention Rochas Man in a reply to me, going so far as to say it's better, (in your opinion), so I might pick up a bottle and test that...


I highly recommend it. it's only like $20 for a 1.7 on Amazon I think. The lavender is more present than you would think, but it is very classy and blended very well.


----------



## Mediocre

I have a decent collection of colognes......for all I know they are all useless now. I have not used cologne in nearly a decade. I now prefer a good soap and deodorant. Oddly enough, I have still purchased 2-3 bottles of fragrance that I found interesting for smell, branding, or bottle design. I would say that my favorite is probably Burberry though.


----------



## Skippy4000

Mediocre said:


> I have a decent collection of colognes......for all I know they are all useless now. I have not used cologne in nearly a decade. I now prefer a good soap and deodorant. Oddly enough, I have still purchased 2-3 bottles of fragrance that I found interesting for smell, branding, or bottle design. I would say that my favorite is probably Burberry though.


If you kept them in a cool dark place away from moisture, mainly the dark place, they should be fine.


----------



## Mattthefish

I've only really gotten into good frags in the last two years or so, but my favorite house is Guerlain. I really love Vetiver and Habit Rouge, but I also have a number of their boutique exclusives. I think my next big bottle purchase will be either Derby or Voyou. I also like Nahema just by the fact if what it is. Not sure how much I would wear it though. My wife usually wears Shalimar or Mitsouko which are really good on her.


----------



## Kittysafe

My bottle of Rochas Man arrived, it's pretty nice, I like it, nopt sure I'd call it better than Bond No. 9, different, I like them both. Royall Lyme is also nice.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> My bottle of Rochas Man arrived, it's pretty nice, I like it, nopt sure I'd call it better than Bond No. 9, different, I like them both. Royall Lyme is also nice.


I found Aramis to be a little similar to Platinum Egoiste. Perhaps a little more dated though, but a very classy scent nonetheless.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I found Aramis to be a little similar to Platinum Egoiste. Perhaps a little more dated though, but a very classy scent nonetheless.


I'm glad you liked it, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Mediocre

Shepperdw said:


> If you kept them in a cool dark place away from moisture, mainly the dark place, they should be fine.


Good to know, thanks. I will have to pull them out and check sometime


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I'm glad you liked it, it just wasn't for me.


It's a very stern fragrance. I like to wear it to work, but I cannot imagine pulling it off on a date. It isn't as female friendly as Platinum Egoiste.


----------



## Statick

Mattthefish said:


> I've only really gotten into good frags in the last two years or so, but my favorite house is Guerlain. I really love Vetiver and Habit Rouge, but I also have a number of their boutique exclusives. I think my next big bottle purchase will be either Derby or Voyou. I also like Nahema just by the fact if what it is. Not sure how much I would wear it though. My wife usually wears Shalimar or Mitsouko which are really good on her.


Guerlain Vetiver is one of my favourites! I agree with you about the house, Tom Ford's Private Blend is another house which I find to be consistently solid.


----------



## Skippy4000

Picked up a 200ml of l'homme tonight. Also picked up Salvatore Ferragamo Pour Homme, but will be returning it as it has a faulty sprayer.


----------



## beeman101

Favs for the last few years....by hugo boss and ck !


----------



## VoltesV

Had literally hundreds of perfumes over the years, I rarely come back to the same ones and always move on to the next best thing or to uncharted territory. So far, the old-school ones such as: CK Eternity, Givenchy Ultramarine and JPG Fleur De Male are the unforgettable ones for me. Maybe a few more worthy ones but their names have escaped me at the moment.

Current ones:

Bulgari Pour Homme
CK Encounter Fresh
Joop Night Flight


----------



## ron gray

Ive been wearing the crap out of Chanel Bleu at work lately, and MDCI IB when I need to suit up. Im displaced due to a burst pipe from the cold snap a month ago, so I don't have access to my collection. I gotta say though, only have a couple here makes the decision process much faster…sometimes I just stare at it in the morning because I have so many choices!


----------



## aneed

Yesterday I bought YSL l'homme the golden one

My list is the following:
Chanel allure 
Chanel allure sport
Montblanc legend 
Montblanc legend special edition
Hugo 
Hugo dark blue
Dunhill costume
Davidoff silver shadow
Versace (the name is forgetten)
Fahrenheit
Jaguar
Chic
Euphoria
Givenchy the red one
Davidoff cool water

To be bought : Calvin klein encounter 
Any suggestions! !!!!

Last point : As spray much of perfume on myself and a matter of time I no longer smell it . Do I get habituated to it ? Or I need something strong enough. 


Thank you, 

Omar


----------



## Statick

aneed said:


> Yesterday I bought YSL l'homme the golden one
> 
> ... To be bought : Calvin klein encounter
> Any suggestions! !!!!
> 
> Last point : As spray much of perfume on myself and a matter of time I no longer smell it . Do I get habituated to it ? Or I need something strong enough.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Omar


Regarding your last point, does this happen with all of your fragrances? Each fragrance will perform differently in terms of longevity and projection. That said, some fragrances which do perform well may become more subtle to you throughout the day as you are constantly in it its wake.

When considering fragrances to buy, suitable performance is critical for me - it doesn't matter if a fragrance smells awesome if it won't be there in a matter of a few hours. As far as suggestions go, it totally depends on your taste and usage requirements, you can have a look through this thread or the other two, in the Cafe, started by Emmanuel Goldstein.


----------



## aneed

Statick said:


> Regarding your last point, does this happen with all of your fragrances? Each fragrance will perform differently in terms of longevity and projection. That said, some fragrances which do perform well may become more subtle to you throughout the day as you are constantly in it its wake.
> 
> When considering fragrances to buy, suitable performance is critical for me - it doesn't matter if a fragrance smells awesome if it won't be there in a matter of a few hours. As far as suggestions go, it totally depends on your taste and usage requirements, you can have a look through this thread or the other two, in the Cafe, started by Emmanuel Goldstein.


Thank you dear for your points

Omar


----------



## Skippy4000

I bought Spicebomb from fragrancenet, and picked up this candle too, I have no clue why, I just wanted a new candle.

Amethyst Galaxy Globe candle


----------



## beeman101

My third Ferarri..
a mouse
a pen
Now the Fragrance...


----------



## polishammer

aneed said:


> Yesterday I bought YSL l'homme the golden one
> 
> My list is the following:
> Chanel allure
> Chanel allure sport
> Montblanc legend
> Montblanc legend special edition
> Hugo
> Hugo dark blue
> Dunhill costume
> Davidoff silver shadow
> Versace (the name is forgetten)
> Fahrenheit
> Jaguar
> Chic
> Euphoria
> Givenchy the red one
> Davidoff cool water
> 
> To be bought : Calvin klein encounter
> Any suggestions! !!!!
> 
> Last point : As spray much of perfume on myself and a matter of time I no longer smell it . Do I get habituated to it ? Or I need something strong enough.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Omar


i suggest a shower first.... :-d


----------



## aneed

polishammer said:


> i suggest a shower first.... :-d


Rude

Omar


----------



## Skippy4000

beeman101 said:


> My third Ferarri..
> a mouse
> a pen
> Now the Fragrance...
> 
> View attachment 1379215


Hope your juice works for you buddy


----------



## Kittysafe

Picked up a free sample of Creed's Silver Mountain Water, Shep recommended recently.


----------



## Skippy4000

I've been wearing half sprays of JPG Le Male for a nice, light, yet long lasting lavender & vanilla powder. I've also been wearing Hugo Boss Element again with 2 sprays. Most say they have longevity issues with it, but it has always lasted over 24 hours with me


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I've been wearing half sprays of JPG Le Male for a nice, light, yet long lasting lavender & vanilla powder. I've also been wearing Hugo Boss Element again with 2 sprays. Most say they have longevity issues with it, but it has always lasted over 24 hours with me


My girlfriend hates lavender, so that cuts down the options mightily.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> My girlfriend hates lavender, so that cuts down the options mightily.


She may not be able to pick up on it because of the powder. It's worth a sample just because it's a classic. It does have some monster longevity though FYI. I don't really find the claims of the monster sillage or projection to be true, but it will linger on your clothes for a long time, sometimes even after a wash.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> My bottle of Rochas Man arrived, it's pretty nice, I like it, nopt sure I'd call it better than Bond No. 9, different, I like them both. Royall Lyme is also nice.


Do you have a new or vintage bottle? I hear the new stuff smells bad


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Do you have a new or vintage bottle? I hear the new stuff smells bad


New, it never occured to me to buy an old bottle.


----------



## aneed

Just bought 
Bvlgari man (tester)









Omar


----------



## Skippy4000

Spicebomb came in today. Definitely a go-to scent for winter along with L'homme and JPG LM


----------



## christianj

I've posted before but I'm always on the lookout for new "different" scents. Two recent additions I am wearing a lot are:

Balmain Carbone
Korres Vetiver Root Green Tea Cedarwood

Korres has some really interesting options IMHO. Also want to pick up Tom Ford Neroli Portofino but I just can't get myself to spend the $ on it since it kind if reminds me of the original 4711 Echt Kölnisch Wasser which my grandma in Germany used to wear....maybe that's why I like it.


----------



## snowrs

In the colder months I wear Jubilation by Amouage and in spring and summer it is Green Irish Tweed, and it is finally about time to make the switch.


----------



## Dr.Brian

I picked up samples of the Lili Bermuda mens/unisex line and the entire Imaginary Authors line.
Great stuff. I recommend giving the samples a try. Not to mention affordable luxury.
I also picked up samples and decants of by Kilian's new ones, Imperial Tea and Sacred Wood. Both are excellent.
And 10 more from the Decant Shop sale...
Better cologne than watches, right?
LOL!


----------



## Nokie

C & O bigelow makes some great colognes that don't make your eyes and nose burn.


----------



## Skippy4000

I've been wearing some samples of Creed Silver Mountain Water lately. They have a pack of 4 for 11 dollars on eBay. I don't think I would buy a full bottle as it smells like a natural and refined CKOne, but it's a nice change for the moment. I still want a full bottle of Aventus.


----------



## Nice Try11

Lacoste White
Bulgari Exreme


----------



## Skippy4000

Wearing Boss Bottled for a rainy day


----------



## little big feather

I make my own.


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> I make my own.


Look out guys, we have a hipster over here


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> Look out guys, we have a hipster over here


Hipster? I just did a count, I have 53 essential oils! I did not know I had that many.
I blend my own Balms and After Shaves,Colognes.....I even looked into distilling my own
alcohol.


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> Hipster? I just did a count, I have 53 essential oils! I did not know I had that many.
> I blend my own Balms and After Shaves,Colognes.....I even looked into distilling my own
> alcohol.


You can buy perfumers alcohol, but you're limited to how much you can buy a year without getting a license. Same applies to making it. A high alcohol content vodka works OKAY though if you're interested in doing it. So does grapeseed oil (Personally not a fan of grapeseed oil though. It allows the oils to dilute, but not atomize)


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> You can buy perfumers alcohol, but you're limited to how much you can buy a year without getting a license. Same applies to making it. A high alcohol content vodka works OKAY though if you're interested in doing it. So does grapeseed oil (Personally not a fan of grapeseed oil though. It allows the oils to dilute, but not atomize)


Yep...Got perfumers alcohol....Have used Witch hazel too....Used Vodka and Rum too.
I make a pretty good Bay Rum, if I may say so myself. That's the easiest to make.


----------



## Cobia

What sort of men wear perfume ?


----------



## little big feather

Cobia said:


> What sort of men wear perfume ?


I don't know...What kind..:-s


----------



## Skippy4000

Cobia said:


> What sort of men wear perfume ?


The ones without insecurities.


----------



## Cobia

Shepperdw said:


> The ones without insecurities.


How do you link insecurities with wearing or not wearing perfume? what is there to be insecure about? its never occurred to me to wear make-up and nail polish either, does that make me insecure?
I was asking a serious question, i was interested in the answer.
cheers


----------



## Cobia

little big feather said:


> I don't know...What kind..:-s


LOL, ive got no idea, thats why im asking the question


----------



## little big feather

It's not perfume...It's aftershave....Or cologne.
It attracts women so much better than "Man Stink".


----------



## Cobia

little big feather said:


> It's not perfume...It's aftershave....Or cologne.
> It attracts women so much better than "Man Stink".


Hahaha, i like to think of my 'man stink' as a mix of very arousing musky/pheromone scent that drives the ladies wild


----------



## Skippy4000

Cobia said:


> How do you link insecurities with wearing or not wearing perfume? what is there to be insecure about? its never occurred to me to wear make-up and nail polish either, does that make me insecure?
> I was asking a serious question, i was interested in the answer.
> cheers


Lol


----------



## Skippy4000

Cobia said:


> Hahaha, i like to think of my 'man stink' as a mix of very arousing musky/pheromone scent that drives the ladies wild


Sex Panther is more musky than musk. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## CSG

Cobia, I'm with you on this subject. I don't understand men wearing perfume, jewelry other than a wristwatch, and a lot of things modern metro types do. But as they say in Britain, "Horses for courses". A little soap and a shower will do wonders for having the opposite sex be attracted to you. Perfume, not so much. At least in my experience. But please, if you're gonna wear it, BE SUBTLE! Don't splash it on like water.

Sorry for offending those who would be offended. ;-)


----------



## little big feather

CSG said:


> Cobia, I'm with you on this subject. I don't understand men wearing perfume, jewelry other than a wristwatch, and a lot of things modern metro types do. But as they say in Britain, "Horses for courses". A little soap and a shower will do wonders for having the opposite sex be attracted to you. Perfume, not so much. At least in my experience. But please, if you're gonna wear it, BE SUBTLE! Don't splash it on like water.
> 
> Sorry for offending those who would be offended. ;-)


Oh, no offense to me .....I'm not standing near you...b-)


----------



## Henraa

I wear Polo Sport, Paco Rabanne XS, Paco Rabanne Million, and Armani He. I don't wear these everyday and not all at the same time lol.


----------



## Maseman

Anyone have experience with Tom Ford fragrances? I've heard good things about their men's line but have yet to actually smell them...


----------



## Skippy4000

Maseman said:


> Anyone have experience with Tom Ford fragrances? I've heard good things about their men's line but have yet to actually smell them...


Try base notes. Those guts have smelled everything. From what I can tell, the private line is niche quality.


----------



## Statick

Maseman said:


> Anyone have experience with Tom Ford fragrances? I've heard good things about their men's line but have yet to actually smell them...


I, or family members of mine, have owned a few of them. Which are you specifically considering?

Tobacco Vanille is great stuff, I could probably wear it as a signature autumn/winter scent. I guess there is the fact that the word has gotten out about it and everyone's been wearing it for the past few years, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it is still a great fragrance.

Tobacco Oud is interesting, a little sweeter than the above on my skin, and definitely heavy on the oud. I'm not huge into oud, but it is a good fragrance.

I say about Neroli Portofino the same as what I said about Tobacco Vanille, but it is the spring/summer variant - great to wear as a signature scent for that time of year, widely worn by many, but still a great fragrance.

My dad, who used to wear a few different fragrances, now wears Oud Wood as his signature... year round. He loves the stuff, but I'll get him some other oud better suited for the summer for his birthday next month.



Shepperdw said:


> Try base notes. Those guts have smelled everything. From what I can tell, the private line is niche quality.


I'd say it is.


----------



## 1lucbesson

If you're a fan of old school or green fragrances, you have to sample Acqua di Selva, if you haven't already. I've read that a lot of native-born Italians look at Acqua di Selva as a tacky joke, a cologne that only tourists care about. I'm not from Italy, so I guess it's okay for me to wear it. For me, this fragrance is something special.

Acqua di Selva is a classic fougere, with a whole lot of things added to it to make it smell as green as possible. There are some good dry herbal notes like basil, thyme and rosemary, as well as geranium, added to the basic lavender-tonka-oakmoss accord to give this an intense green scent. Even the citrus notes in the opening smell green. There's also a shot of pine in here as well, though it's not in your face like it is in scents like Fou d'Absinthe or Quorum. Comparisons to Pino Silvestre are spot on. This is heaven for me.

However, the two smells that define Acqua di Selva for me are oakmoss and vetiver. They are all over this fragrance. The oakmoss is aggressive and rich, to such an extent that if you don't love oakmoss - and I mean love it, not just like it - you probably will not enjoy Acqua di Selva. The vetiver has a soil-like earthiness, as opposed to being sharp and astringent, and it gives the fragrance a leathery smell. In fact, the oakmoss and vetiver are so dominating, Acqua di Selva smells almost like a greener, more stripped down version of Drakkar Noir. I love it!

Though it's not a powerhouse by any means, I find its strength to be very good, considering it's only an acqua di colonia. Reviews I've read complain about poor longevity, but I get about 7 or 8 hours from it, with good sillage. Nothing wrong with that.

I don't care if Europeans scoff at Acqua di Selva, or that it's inexpensive. Laugh all you want - it's still one of the best green fragrances I've ever worn, and is one of my favorite fragrances, period.


----------



## Haddock

I only have 2 fragrances I like and use, one being Happy for men by clinique and the other Bulgari Aqua.


----------



## Spate93

Dolce & Gabbana light blue for men


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

I'm a fragrance collector and I wear all kinds of fragrances ranging from cheapies, high-end designer, niche market, and even indy frags. I can't even list my whole collection, but here are some of my favorites, as well as a couple WOTD/SOTD pics.

Creed Aventus (pictured below and the scent I wore when I proposed to my Fiancee)
Bond No 9 Bleecker Street, Manhattan, New Haarlem, and NY Oud
Versace the Dreamer, Man Eau Fraiche, Eros
Histoire de Parfums 1725 Casanova 
D&G Pour Homme
Armani Acqua Di Gio and ADG Essenza, and Code Ultimate
JPG Le Male
Creed Original Santal, Himalaya, Silver Mountain Water, and Jardin D'Amalfi
Frederick Malle Musc Ravageur
MDCI Invasion Barbare
Viktor & Rolfe Antidote
Chanel Allure Homme, Edition Blanche, Bleu, AHS Eau Extreme, and Pour Monsieur
Thierry Mugler A*Men, Pure Malt, Pure Havane, and even the rare Pure Coffee
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille, Noir de Noir, Moss Breches, Japon Noir, Italian Cypress, Neroli Portofino, and Amber Absolute
Bvlgari Aqva
Cartier Roadster, Declaration D'Un Soir
Kerosene Unknown Pleasures, R'Oud Elements
A&F Woods
Lalique Encre Noir
L'Occitane Eau de Baux, Vetyver
Acqua di Parma Mandorlo Di Sicilia
...and tons more.

I wear a different scent every day and might not even wear the same frag more than twice in a year, unless I really like it. My collection probably rivals the cost of my watch collection. On to some pics:

Two things that need no introduction in their respective enthusiast communities.








My SOTD and WOTD today. Christian Dior Homme Sport vintage formulation and Seiko SARB035. Both are classy, yet casual.








One of my fave frag pics that I've taken. 1725 Casanova. Smells like chivalry, gentlemanliness, and romance in a bottle.


----------



## Spate93

mesaboogie18 said:


> I'm a fragrance collector and I wear all kinds of fragrances ranging from cheapies, high-end designer, niche market, and even indy frags. I can't even list my whole collection, but here are some of my favorites, as well as a couple WOTD/SOTD pics.
> 
> Creed Aventus (pictured below and the scent I wore when I proposed to my Fiancee)
> Bond No 9 Bleecker Street, Manhattan, New Haarlem, and NY Oud
> Versace the Dreamer, Man Eau Fraiche, Eros
> Histoire de Parfums 1725 Casanova
> D&G Pour Homme
> Armani Acqua Di Gio and ADG Essenza, and Code Ultimate
> JPG Le Male
> Creed Original Santal, Himalaya, Silver Mountain Water, and Jardin D'Amalfi
> Frederick Malle Musc Ravageur
> MDCI Invasion Barbare
> Viktor & Rolfe Antidote
> Chanel Allure Homme, Edition Blanche, Bleu, AHS Eau Extreme, and Pour Monsieur
> Thierry Mugler A*Men, Pure Malt, Pure Havane, and even the rare Pure Coffee
> Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille, Noir de Noir, Moss Breches, Japon Noir, Italian Cypress, Neroli Portofino, and Amber Absolute
> Bvlgari Aqva
> Cartier Roadster, Declaration D'Un Soir
> Kerosene Unknown Pleasures, R'Oud Elements
> A&F Woods
> Lalique Encre Noir
> L'Occitane Eau de Baux, Vetyver
> Acqua di Parma Mandorlo Di Sicilia
> ...and tons more.
> 
> I wear a different scent every day and might not even wear the same frag more than twice in a year, unless I really like it. My collection probably rivals the cost of my watch collection. On to some pics:
> 
> Two things that need no introduction in their respective enthusiast communities.
> View attachment 1513134
> 
> 
> My SOTD and WOTD today. Christian Dior Homme Sport vintage formulation and Seiko SARB035. Both are classy, yet casual.
> View attachment 1513135
> 
> 
> One of my fave frag pics that I've taken. 1725 Casanova. Smells like chivalry, gentlemanliness, and romance in a bottle.
> View attachment 1513148


May I ask what you do for a living to amass such a plethora of fragrances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Spate93 said:


> May I ask what you do for a living to amass such a plethora of fragrances.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work for the DOD.


----------



## lovebandit

I haven't read this entire thread so I don't know if this is redundant, but JOOP! is some killer cologne. I have had two ex girlfriends tell me they miss my "scent" months after breaking up. Too bad it can't make relationships work...LOL. One of my buddies says it smells like "Fine Cuban cigars and new money" and I must admit he nailed it.


----------



## Skippy4000

lovebandit said:


> I haven't read this entire thread so I don't know if this is redundant, but JOOP! is some killer cologne. I have had two ex girlfriends tell me they miss my "scent" months after breaking up. Too bad it can't make relationships work...LOL. One of my buddies says it smells like "Fine Cuban cigars and new money" and I must admit he nailed it.


Is this a sarcastic post?


----------



## lovebandit

Not at all. There's a bottle in my dresser drawer. I don't use it much, but it is there, and it "works".



Shepperdw said:


> Is this a sarcastic post?


----------



## Skippy4000

lovebandit said:


> Not at all. There's a bottle in my dresser drawer. I don't use it much, but it is there, and it "works".


Perhaps I have a distorted perception, but I distinctly remember that fragrance smelling vile. I wouldn't give that bottle to an enemy. Wear what you like though. I am happy it works for you on your skin, but certainly not on mine. I've had a similar reaction with fragrances I've worn in the past; Creed Aventus, Bleu de Chanel, 1 Million, JPG Le Male, L'homme, Spicebomb, Versace Pour Homme, even a couple Boss fragrances, but not Joop!


----------



## lovebandit

Shepperdw said:


> Perhaps I have a distorted perception, but I distinctly remember that fragrance smelling vile.


I'll save you some trouble:

SUBJECTIVE
səbˈjektiv/
_adjective_


based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions.

synonyms:personal, individual, emotional, instinctive, intuitive


----------



## little big feather

I've used Joop, it was fine. Now POLO,original, is another story! I was gifted a bottle years ago..
My wife and Sons said it smelled like horse sweat on brass balls!! There is basic, individual chemical
reaction to ingredients that needs to be taken into account with fragrances....That's why I never
buy such for friends or family.


----------



## Skippy4000

lovebandit said:


> I'll save you some trouble:
> 
> SUBJECTIVE
> səbˈjektiv/
> _adjective_
> 
> 
> based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions.
> 
> synonyms:personal, individual, emotional, instinctive, intuitive


"...Wear what you like though. I am happy it works for you on your skin, but certainly not on mine..."


----------



## Rxq

Any opinions on Tom Ford Black Orchid? My friends say its too feminine but I love the scent.


----------



## little big feather

Rxq said:


> Any opinions on Tom Ford Black Orchid? My friends say its too feminine but I love the scent.


Well, just slap your friends.....and tell them the ladies like it and that is why you wear it!


----------



## DrTandoori

Have a lot.. My favourite is Boucheron Jaipur, should try it. 
It only works on me during cold days though, once I start sweating it seems to enhance the sweat-scent


----------



## Skippy4000

DrTandoori said:


> Have a lot.. My favourite is Boucheron Jaipur, should try it.
> It only works on me during cold days though, once I start sweating it seems to enhance the sweat-scent


Call me crazy, but I really like the smell of the original Boucheron


----------



## Brian Hatton

Here's my fragrance rotation...










...and a watch.

Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## beobachtuhr

Great Choice!
BVLGARI and CHANEL are my favorites as well. 
I use to have Allure (both as perfume and as after-shave balm, which is great) and Egoiste. Then I shifted to more fresh fragrances like Bvlgari Blu and Aqua. I think they fit me better.

Now I wear usually:
Bvlgari - Blu 
Bvlgari - Aqua Marine
Porsche Design - "The Essence" (which is my work fragrance and long time favorite!)
Issey Miyake - Eau d'Issey Sport
Dior - Eau Sauvage (for dinner out, elegant events, etc.)


Apparently I prefer just one type of scent, and like to stick to it .

Regards


----------



## mrwatchusername

I've have/had a few: -

Alain Delon Shogun
Dior Fahrenheit
Calvin Klein Euphoria (men)
Paco Rabanne XS
Davidoff Cool Water
Channel Allure Homme Sport
Channel Bleu
Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male (was one of my faves)
Dior Homme Sport (current favourite)


----------



## mmeisner

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet (didn't read through all 20 pages) but "The Emperor of Scent" is a great book about perfume, the industry, the sense of smell, and a great story all around. That book got me deep into scents. 

Right now I'm a big fan of Hermes, both the "Terre d'Hermes" and "Voyage d'Hermes" which is a more Summer suitable frangrance. I wear Terre in the cooler months since it's more of a forest floor/wood smell. For daily splash I go with Lacoste Blanc, which is a nice warm weather selection as well.

Also own "Dreamer" by Versace, though I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Justin Stacks

I tend to go with more fruity tones over spicy.

I find anything by Zenga or Boss suits.


----------



## shootermcgavin

Currently in rotation: a generic bottle of something wrapped in Superman logo my gf got for me as a gag gift, Armani Code, and the Red, Blue, Green and White Lacostes.


----------



## thehouse124

I too partake in fine fragrances. I like dolce and gabbana light blue. A staff at the store recommended it and my gf loves it and I get many compliments about it too!


----------



## christianj

Anyone try Kinze Ten? Tried it in Germany and can't get it out of my mind. Very hard to find here in the US.


----------



## charlespe

I am not obsessed with it but i love to have a good collection of perfumes. Avon Today Eau de Parfum Spray, is one of my favorites


----------



## mesaboogie18

A couple recent SOTD/WOTD pics I took:

Bleecker Street by Bond No 9 and my Christopher Ward C61 Trident Pro 








Dolce & Gabbana Pour Homme original Made in Italy version and my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red on NATO


----------



## PearlJam

I love the Armani Code Red, Diesel Fuel, Boss Bottled and Aqua di Gio


----------



## timeguru32

Of the ones I have I really love these






two; BOIS D'ENCENS of the Armani Private Collection and NEW YORK OUD of Bond No 9.


----------



## little big feather

I got this last week, most potent stuff I ever bought!


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> I got this last week, most potent stuff I ever bought!


Too sweet for me, but if it works for ya, it works! I've been wearing the pour homme for a while now.


----------



## little big feather

I've read great reviews,for years, about Creed. I ordered 4 mini-samples of a few dif. scents to see what it is.
Any of you guys use it?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

LBF! You're the reason I found this wallet-sucking website! I was intrigued by the pictures of your Epos on the B&B site years ago. Darn you! 

(Okay, my wife is gone. THANK YOU!!)

I have been meaning to order some Creed. I know Garry had GIT a while back and I missed it. Kicking myself. I did get in on Knize Ten just to try some high-end juice. A little potent for my taste, but definitely a better quality than what I'm used to. Would love to try some Creed. Where did you order your samples?


----------



## little big feather

ChiefWahoo said:


> LBF! You're the reason I found this wallet-sucking website! I was intrigued by the pictures of your Epos on the B&B site years ago. Darn you!
> 
> (Okay, my wife is gone. THANK YOU!!)
> 
> I have been meaning to order some Creed. I know Garry had GIT a while back and I missed it. Kicking myself. I did get in on Knize Ten just to try some high-end juice. A little potent for my taste, but definitely a better quality than what I'm used to. Would love to try some Creed. Where did you order your samples?


Hey Chief!! Want to buy the EPOS? It's for sale.;-)They got these little vials of dif. things for like $4-$5 a piece, the place is
fragranceNet.com. They got these of other $$$$$scents too.....Good luck.:-!


----------



## Skippy4000

I own Aventus and Silver Mountain Water. Both very nice, high quality scents.


----------



## little big feather

little big feather said:


> I've read great reviews,for years, about Creed. I ordered 4 mini-samples of a few dif. scents to see what it is.
> Any of you guys use it?


To follow up...The samples I ordered are: Green Irish Tweed(created for Cary Grant, if the story is true), Vetiver, Silver Mountain Water, Santal.


----------



## solesman

Shepperdw said:


> I own Aventus and Silver Mountain Water. Both very nice, high quality scents.


+ 1 with Aventus. My favourite scent ever and worth every penny. Really causes a stir when I wear it. Also for the summer I wear the virgin island water. If you haven't already, check out the Creed fragrance website ;-)


----------



## timeguru32

little big feather said:


> To follow up...The samples I ordered are: Green Irish Tweed(created for Cary Grant, if the story is true), Vetiver, Silver Mountain Water, Santal.


I have the Creed Portugal and Royal Oud. Great fragrances. I love them. Smell good.


----------



## little big feather

Well, I've tried some of my Creed samples(ordered more)....So far, it's Royal Oud.
The Aventus, just doesn't do it for me, might be an individual chemistry thing.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Okay. I'm ordering the samples as well. One more overpriced obsession won't matter at this point, right?


----------



## little big feather

Well, one thing I've learned....Enjoy life while you can.
Today we feast, tomorrow we die...:-!


----------



## Haddock

Happy - Clinique and Bulgari - Aqua


----------



## czarcasm

Any recommendations for a bay rum-esque cologne?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

czarcasm said:


> Any recommendations for a bay rum-esque cologne?


I enjoy the C.O. Bigelow take on bay rum, but I find it's not as strong and distinctive as some of the more traditional scents, like Pinaud. Definitely not a giant shot of clove like you get in many. If you can get ahold of it, the body wash is particularly amazing. I think they stopped making it, however. That's actually how I first discovered bay rum to begin with: smelling things at the local Bath & Body Works while my wife was shopping.


----------



## Statick

little big feather said:


> To follow up...The samples I ordered are: Green Irish Tweed(created for Cary Grant, if the story is true), Vetiver, Silver Mountain Water, Santal.


All of these are great. I got my brother a bottle of Silver Mountain Water a few years ago for his birthday, it is now his signature scent for the summer. Creed's Original Vetiver is a good fragrance, but the vetiver note in it never really comes out for me; for a classic green fragrance, Green Valley is the more well done from Creed. Original Santal is my personal favourite of these that you've mentioned. How are you finding its sweetness? And GIT certainly does have a reputation which precedes itself, along with the stories that go with it.

The only Creed fragrance which is currently in my wardrobe is Tabarome, it's great stuff. My one concern about Creed in general is the inconsistency of their juices; the variation of performance is really high between different batches of the same fragrance.



solesman said:


> + 1 with Aventus. My favourite scent ever and worth every penny. Really causes a stir when I wear it. Also for the summer I wear the virgin island water. If you haven't already, check out the Creed fragrance website ;-)


I really like the smell of Virgin Island Water, it's interesting in its formulation without being overly different or challenging. It's a damn shame the stuff only lasts a few hours on my skin. Par for the course of a summer fragrance, some may say. Aventus is definitely a bit of a ladykiller!



czarcasm said:


> Any recommendations for a bay rum-esque cologne?


While it's not really got a rum note, Escada Pour Homme is a great boozy fragrance. Unfortunately, it's out of production, so it'll come at a premium. 
Another great boozy fragrance, mixed with a deep amber, is Ambre Russe by Parfum d'Empire. Samples of this are available online.


----------



## Time On My Hands

czarcasm said:


> Any recommendations for a bay rum-esque cologne?


This, only a few bucks from a genuine old-man barber shop.


----------



## Time On My Hands

I wear fragrance only occasionally, but I quite enjoy them, and got very very picky.

I like this one, especially in summer, good for day or night. Zegna Extreme. It seems to be out of production. Anyone know it? 
(the reflecto bottle makes pictures a bit difficult)


----------



## barkinos98

First post here 
Well, for fragrances i have 3 ones that i own right now, YSL-L'Homme, Givenchy's well-known Pi and CK-Euphoria Intense. I rarely need to dress formally so i use these three daily, but when i need to go with suits i have 3 cigar shaped and supposedly smelling colognes. But, the YSL can be used for both its a great scent and people love it. the Pi, a few of my girl friends mistook it for a woman's perfume because it is very sweet-smelling but it is also great too if you like it that way; maybe even sweeter than black xs or 1mil. the euphoria goes great with casual shirts or polos. 


My dad on the other hand uses completely different scents, clinique's happy ever since, chanel's pour homme and rocks tom ford's amazing tuscan leather when serious. Too bad he doesnt allow me to use the tuscan leather sometimes, but i kinda get it afterall its ridiculously expensive for one bottle and we dont wipe with money.


----------



## Statick

With the turning seasons, I thoroughly enjoyed a good wearing of Creed's Tabarome Millesime today. During a recent trip to Toronto, I was able to visit the Frederic Malle counter on Bay Street. I can't quite wrap my head around the hype behind Musc Ravageur, but I liked a few others and did pick up some Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## NightScar

I mainly stick to Creed. Aventus is my go to all year round.


----------



## mikeylacroix

i m a big fan of atelier cologne - Atelier Cologne : Creator of the Cologne Absolue

as well as chanel allure homme
hermes for men
and oddly enough
crabtree evelyn india hicks


----------



## Statick

mikeylacroix said:


> i m a big fan of atelier cologne - Atelier Cologne : Creator of the Cologne Absolue
> 
> as well as chanel allure homme
> hermes for men
> and oddly enough
> crabtree evelyn india hicks


Terre d'Hermes is great stuff, along with some of the others. I have the EdP of Voyage d'Hermes and definitely enjoy it. I've tried of the offerings from Atelier Cologne, they seem alright, I might grab a bottle at some point. Is there any specific one you recommend?


----------



## ron gray

I was holed up all day working on a case study, so I wanted comfort: Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## Baric

I've used Chanel Antaeus since college in the mid 80's. Surprised I haven't seen it mentioned here (or I missed it). 

Or is this as bad as saying I wear my father's Old Spice? ;-)


----------



## Archtop1952

Bay Rum..


----------



## Walesy

Got myself some Mont Blanc Legend at the Airport in August...


----------



## Teppo458

Antaeus brings back memories. As does Davidoff's Good Life. I have found L'Air du Desert Marocain to be enjoyable, as well as Comme des Garcons Black and Nasomatto Black Afgano. I have seen several posts mention samples of Creed - where do you source these?


----------



## Statick

Teppo458 said:


> Antaeus brings back memories. As does Davidoff's Good Life. I have found L'Air du Desert Marocain to be enjoyable, as well as Comme des Garcons Black and Nasomatto Black Afgano. I have seen several posts mention samples of Creed - where do you source these?


I haven't yet tried that offering from Tauer, but I've heard great things. I'm headed to Scent Bar in a few weeks and am looking forward to trying Black Afgano - I've been close to blind-buying it a number of times, but I'm old it's a very polarizing fragrance. I've typically gotten Creed samples from the local department store which carries it, but they should also be available online.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The Creed samples were, I believe, from FragrenceNet.


----------



## mikeylacroix

Statick said:


> Terre d'Hermes is great stuff, along with some of the others. I have the EdP of Voyage d'Hermes and definitely enjoy it. I've tried of the offerings from Atelier Cologne, they seem alright, I might grab a bottle at some point. Is there any specific one you recommend?


I will highly recommend the following 3 and a wildcard:

Mistral patchouli
Bois blonde

Grand neroli: purest iteration of the original perfume imo

And
Rose anonyme


----------



## Agent Sands

My expensive fragrance is Tobacco Vanille by Tom Ford, which I wear only occasionally. My everyday fragrance is Him by Hanae Mori.


----------



## Statick

Agent Sands said:


> My expensive fragrance is Tobacco Vanille by Tom Ford, which I wear only occasionally. My everyday fragrance is Him by Hanae Mori.


Both great choices, I enjoy Tobacco Vanille on occasion as well.


----------



## mikeylacroix

Statick said:


> Both great choices, I enjoy Tobacco Vanille on occasion as well.


Sounds like i need to give this a try.
A TF fan here in general..


----------



## Statick

mikeylacroix said:


> Sounds like i need to give this a try.
> A TF fan here in general..


Look sharp, Mikey! Have you tried any of the Tom Ford Private Blends? I gave my dad Oud Wood a few years ago and he loved it. Tuscan Leather is also pretty spot on. I suppose most of them are, in some way or another.


----------



## mikeylacroix

Im gonna be wild and find some online un smelt


----------



## mikeylacroix

Tuscan leather ya? Or something else in the PB range?


----------



## Statick

mikeylacroix said:


> Tuscan leather ya? Or something else in the PB range?


Mikey, a lot of them are very good. The Private Blends that I've personally regularly worn are Tobacco Vanille, Tobacco Oud, Oud Wood, Jasmine Rose, Tuscan Leather; all are great, but the list is a bit telling about which olfactory groups I enjoy most. The one Private Blend behind which I don't fully understand the hype is Neroli Portofino. It's nice, but, for a similar type of fragrance with the "fresh laundry" vibe, I prefer Mirto di Panarea by Acqua di Parma.

A friend at work knows I'm a bit of an enthusiast, so he tossed me his bottle of Armani Attitude Extreme as he can't stand to wear it. I'm giving that a go for the moment. It's not bad, but the performance is average and the scent is also nothing about which to write home. He mentioned a few of the fragrances he likes, which are mostly masculine powerhouse classics, so I offered by bottle of Lagerfeld Classic... He seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## pbcya

I have been using Gendarme for years. It's very subtle and smells clean and fresh. The ladies love it too so no complaints here.


----------



## Teppo458

Stumbled upon West Third, anyone try any of their scents? Several sound intriguing


----------



## Statick

Teppo458 said:


> Stumbled upon West Third, anyone try any of their scents? Several sound intriguing


Several certainly do, a number of Tobacco inspired fragrances on offer as well. I'll have to have a gander next time I'm down in Calgary.

I'm wearing Potion by DSquared today; quite fitting, given the -20 C weather.


----------



## zephyrnoid

I wear three fragrances depending on time of year and occasion or dress code.
Spring & Summer > L'Occitane en Provence | Verbena
Business Day ( Jacket/Suite etc) > Chanel Platinum Egoiste
Night/Formal > 'F' by Ferragamo ( Red Label) 
As always .... our body chemistry will vary


----------



## Statick

I recently took a trip to Scent Bar in Los Angeles and had a great time! We spent a few hours just trying different fragrances and chatting with the two ladies who work there. I walked away with Asmar by SoOud, Patchouli Intense by Parfums de Nicolai, Otro Poema de los Dones by Fueguia 1833 and Duro by Nasomatto, as well as a decent number of samples. I got a chance to try Black Afgano, it`s definitely got a great set of notes, but Duro seemed slightly more interesting.


----------



## FrenchKiss

La Nuit YSL


----------



## Aziz Hejji

Allure Edition Blanche is simply Masterpiece


----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## watchme20

Bleu de Chanel does it for me.


----------



## mikeylacroix

watchme20 said:


> Bleu de Chanel does it for me.


Just tried it on..its a good day scent!


----------



## 3puttjay

I've used hugo boss 1 for the last 26 years. Before that I was a paco rabanne man for 7 years. I bought my teenager some dolce & gabanne sport to replace the godawful axe he normally puts on. And if he doesn't like it, well then, I have a new weekend aftershave.


----------



## Buellrider

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## kndy

Recently I have been using Prada Luna Rossa










For the past few three years, I have been alternating between Versace's Eau Fraiche and Versace Pour Homme and before that I was alternating Armani Code Black, Acqua di Gio and Ralph Lauren Blue.


----------



## GWhite3

Creed Bois du Portugal; it's all I wear and the only thing I can imagine ever wearing. Have tried many, but the quest is over for me.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Today it's ADG Essenza. Perfect for hot summer days.


----------



## christianj

Just added Atkinsons 24 Bond Street Triple Extract and Coach No. 3 to my collection. Coach was a surprise purchase which people that like leathery/woodsy scents should take a look at.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Davidoff Cool water and Hot water, that's all I use


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Never heard of Hot Water. I assume it's a more earthy scent?


----------



## ShaggyDog

ChiefWahoo said:


> Never heard of Hot Water. I assume it's a more earthy scent?


I'd say more warm and a little spicy than earthy. From what I recall it was a little bit reminiscent of Farenheit or perhaps even Joop.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

ShaggyDog said:


> I'd say more warm and a little spicy than earthy. From what I recall it was a little bit reminiscent of Farenheit or perhaps even Joop.


Yes you are right about the scent on it.


----------



## Everyworks

*My go-to's are:*
Bond No. 9 Bleeker St. (all year)
Bond No. 9 Scent of Peace for Him (all year)
Bond No. 9 Hamptons (summer)
Creed Aventus (fall, winter, spring, special evening occasions)
Creed Bois du Portugal (fall, winter, spring, special evening occasions)
Tom Ford Noir de Noir (all year)
Tom Ford Cafe Rose (fall, winter, spring)
Tom Ford Tuscan Leather (fall, winter)
Tom Ford Italian Cypress (fall, winter)
Mont Blanc Legend original (all year)
D&G Light Blue (spring, summer)

I toss others in there from time to time, and also layer fragrances.


----------



## furious1

Anyone else for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab? Boutique maker out of LA. Great stuff, but tends toward the goth I guess. Still I wear about 10 on the regular.


----------



## lorenita0161

Nice


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EHV

After 12+ years on Basenotes and over 300 fragrances in a dedicated refrigerator as well as another 30 or so in a dedicated drawer, most of my money is now directed towards other things on this site.


----------



## mattfm

Creed Green Irish Tweed.
Superb!


----------



## 3005

My go-to fragrance is Him by Hanae Mori. It's got a great woody and warm scent. As with about 90% of men, I also use Acqua Di Gio from time to time. :-d


----------



## RV Driver

Original Polo is my all-time fave, followed closely by original Jaguar. There are two others that are close thirds: Versace Man and John Varvatos Vintage. I also like Lauder for Men and Aramis as fourth choices. There's another that I ran across about 30 years ago (I bought a bottle in London). It came out in 1934 and is still available: Caron Pour Un Homme. I haven't been able to find any in stores, but bought some online this week. We'll see if it still has its allure after all this time.


----------



## quattro750li

i am not really a frag head, i wear any good fragrance, but i think i am more into ones from polo ralph


----------



## Vlance

My favourite cologne right now, is the Michel Germain Sexual line. I've got 4 of them that I rotate.


----------



## TheLuxuryChamber

My go to are Tom Ford Tobacco vanille and Noir de Noir


----------



## wk.sniper

i use a combination of montblanc legend and a hugo boss soul. its really nice


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'd like to try the Ford TV. Any recommendations on the best place for a sample? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

Back in the day I found a lot of women liked Polo Sport, which smells like Mr. Ralph Lauren's B.O.


----------



## Agent Sands

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'd like to try the Ford TV. Any recommendations on the best place for a sample?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Neiman Marcus.


----------



## TradeKraft

I recently picked up some cologne by Valentino that I've been pretty happy with.


----------



## Vlance

Just picked up this TM pure malt cologne. Smells awesome.


----------



## morg.k24

i am a fan of creed, its really nice


----------



## mesaboogie18

Picked up some St Johns Bay Rum while in the Virgin Islands recently.


----------



## Dr.Brian

The big summer players this year in order of wear for me were Creed's Millesime Imperial, Xerjoff 1861 (now Renaissance), and Heeley Menthe Fraiche. My Virgin Island Water bottle has been eyeballing me all summer, but it just didn't get much action.
I'm looking forward to the fall cool weather scents. Today will be Byredo's Black Saffron.


----------



## Jaykay91

Big fan of Aventus Creed and Issey Miyake. Polo Sport would probably come in at third place.


----------



## mtime87

MONT BLANC legend is cool for me


----------



## mesaboogie18

Some pics of mine from my collection:


----------



## Vlance

mtime87 said:


> MONT BLANC legend is cool for me


I just picked up the intense today. Smells awesome


----------



## Vlance

mesaboogie18 said:


> Some pics of mine from my collection:
> 
> View attachment 5558970
> 
> View attachment 5558978
> 
> View attachment 5558994
> 
> View attachment 5559058
> 
> View attachment 5559066
> 
> View attachment 5559074
> 
> View attachment 5559082
> 
> View attachment 5559098
> 
> View attachment 5559106
> 
> View attachment 5559114
> 
> View attachment 5559170
> 
> View attachment 5559194


You've got a few huh?


----------



## Agent Sands

Yowza.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Vlance said:


> You've got a few huh?


Haha that's just a portion. I was a fragrance collector before I got into watches. I'm not as passionate about fragrances as I used to be, but I still like to smell good.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Nice collection. I haven't seen Havana in years. I'd like to try it again. Time to look for samples again. . .


----------



## mesaboogie18

ChiefWahoo said:


> Nice collection. I haven't seen Havana in years. I'd like to try it again. Time to look for samples again. . .


Thanks! I've seen it around a lot of discount fragrance shops.


----------



## Watch Box

Forget all these designer fragrances (much like designer watches - not the real deal) and try ROJA DOVE.
It will BLOW your mind. Especially the VETIVER. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Watch Box said:


> Forget all these designer fragrances (much like designer watches - not the real deal)


In case anyone didn't already know, there are fragrance snobs just as there are watch snobs. Actually I think the fragrance snobs are more irrational than the watch snobs. And you really can't compare designer watches with designer fragrances.


----------



## Agent Sands

This thread is opening my eyes to another world. I enjoy a good fragrance as much as the next guy, but sheesh.

For those who own an enormous number of fragrances, how do you store them?


----------



## Will3020

Bleu by Chanel is completely amazing.


----------



## jacobsuperbass

I AM King by diddy


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Creed's Green Irish Tweed today.


----------



## Heljestrand

I have used the same two fragrances for years, Floris Santal and Penhaligons Blenheim Bouquet. They are uniquely different and interesting. If I had to choose just one I would say Blenheim Bouquet.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Dolce and Gabbana's The One was today's scent of the day. I really like this fragrance.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^Had a sample of that a few years ago and really liked it. Should look for a bottle.


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

This Tom Ford gets tons of compliments....I also wear a Prada which is a liitle more subtle.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I don't think this one has been mentioned on this thread yet: Carolina Herrera's CH Men. This one has gotten a lot of hype recently. It's been described as sugary leather. I think that's an accurate description. To me the opening is cotton candy, then it dries down to that sugary leather. Very nice. It lasts all day on me.


----------



## Caleb515

My go to fragrance Is Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue, although it is better suited for spring / summer. 
Surprisingly Victoria Secret's Very Sexy Platinum for Him is a close second, if you haven't tested it I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Agent Sands

I'm picking up some Tom Ford Noir Extreme. That stuff is irresistibly good.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

This one today:







It lasted all day,which was surprising for an eau de cologne. It's a bit too old-fashioned for me to use regularly though.


----------



## Slowturbo

John Varvatos, Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille, Jo Malone Grapefruit Cologne, Le Male by JPG, Gucci by Gucci


----------



## eblackmo

used to wear issey miyake, hugo boss aqua and joop homme. These days I don't bother.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I picked up these today:









I have a few more bottles I ordered and then I need to calm down on the fragrance purchases for a while. I don't believe how much money I've spent over the past couple of months. But at least I smell good!


----------



## oztech

My wife likes Polo ( green or red ) on me so thats what I wear.


----------



## Driv3r

My go to fragrance is Yves Saint Laurent L homme de nuit.


----------



## sharp21

Picked up some Burberry at duty free. Very nice


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I pulled out my Burberry London recently. I was quite hooked on it a few years back. I think it's the only cologne I've worn enough to buy multiple times. It's still great. The body wash was even better. (Kept finding them on clearance at TJ Maxx/Marshalls.)


----------



## mikekilo725

Agree on the Burberry London. Just picked up my second bottle at Kohls


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Baldessarini's Strictly Private:


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Today, I'm wearing Memoir Man by Amouage for the first time:


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Today I'm wearing Creed's Original Vetiver:


----------



## mattfm

Rainy day, wearing today Tom Ford Private Blend Tuscan Leather.
What a bomb!

I think that TF TL smells like "be a boss". b-)










But "the" fragrance (signature) for me is Creed GIT. Forever.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My scent today is Penhaligon's Opus 1870:


----------



## craig00

Jo Malone.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

*Creed Royal Oud *


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> *Creed Royal Oud *


I want to try this one.


----------



## Bangkok Hound




----------



## Bangkok Hound

Hopefully, I'm not posting too much on this thread. Green Irish Tweed by Creed is today's scent:


----------



## mattfm

Bangkok Hound said:


> Hopefully, I'm not posting too much on this thread. Green Irish Tweed by Creed is today's scent:


GIT is today's scent here!


----------



## josephine lace

hmmmmm  Drakkar Noir


----------



## Natalie_13

Recently I am into Georgio Armani scents .For my boyfriend I bought "Acqua di Gio " amazing light and fresh scent . I own the women version on the scent too " Acqua di Gioia" for women and " Armani Mania" is among my all time favorites .


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Natalie_13 said:


> Recently I am into Georgio Armani scents .For my boyfriend I bought "Acqua di Gio " amazing light and fresh scent . I own the women version on the scent too " Acqua di Gioia" for women and " Armani Mania" is among my all time favorites .


a lot of men where I live wearing Acqua di Gioia

Personally I'm wearing Aigner Debut today


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Potion EDP by DSquared


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

*Guerlain Habit Rouge*


----------



## Seiko_mod

Bond No 9 New York


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Creed's Millésime Impérial


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Bulgari pour Homme Extreme


----------



## Crate410

Its winter time so the thick aged Agar wood oil is out of the closet and on the night stand again.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

These days I skip fragrance and mostly using incense and bakhoor. But when its nights out - Creed Royal Oud


----------



## charleswtch

Mont blanc legend.


----------



## Exclusivewatches

Recently became owner of creed - aventus. Among the most expensive fragrances I ever purchased, but also the best. The fragrance lasts over a day while it changes its smell throughout the hours of use. Simply perfection!


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Exclusivewatches said:


> Recently became owner of creed - aventus. Among the most expensive fragrances I ever purchased, but also the best. The fragrance lasts over a day while it changes its smell throughout the hours of use. Simply perfection!


Guess I can say we're brothers in Creed?

_Creed Virgin Island Water in cold december _


----------



## Iggle

I alternate between these 2.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Creed's Original Santal


----------



## ChiefWahoo

You guys are going to drive me back to another high-priced hobby


----------



## Trever1t

I've been known to enjoy a good fragrance. I gravitate to the deeper, spice oriented. Recently purchased a bottle of Polo Supreme Oud and it is now my favorite. A good fall/Winter scent, fits my skin perfectly and I get a ton of compliments when approached close enough. Eau de Perfume.


----------



## jofro

Diesel Fuel for Life today.


----------



## JRBritish

I have worn Bvlgari Aqva pour homme for 5 years and still like it very much.


----------



## yankeexpress

Family used to own Mary Chess perfumes, founded by my grandfather and Grace Mary Chess.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Creed's Tabarome:


----------



## pixnw

I am a big fan of Tabac. Old school scent and from Germany. Not really popular so when you where it you don't smell like anyone or everyone else and it's pretty masculine on most guys. I carry concealed daily and I've noticed when I splash on Tabac I'm more likely to carry something from a German company.


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

This has been my go to combo lately. Perfums De Marly Pegasus and my recently acquired Seamaster GMT. I'm a fragrance addict though... I haven't counted lately but probably 20-25 different scents. I have a real issue with people who smell bad ;-)


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Getting in touch with my feminine side today with _Tom Ford's_ *Black Orchid*.


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

Black Orchid is good stuff. I like Extreme a little better, but they don't offer EDP. Pity, I'd buy that in a second.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

El-Bonedeedo said:


> Black Orchid is good stuff. I like Extreme a little better, but they don't offer EDP. Pity, I'd buy that in a second.


Extreme is definitely on my 'to try' list.


----------



## kjelldb

Added "Original Santal" to my Creed family and I love it. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

JRBritish said:


> I have worn Bvlgari Aqva pour homme for 5 years and still like it very much.


I love Aqva. Smells like swimming in the cool ocean on a cloudy, rainy day. Too bad they changed the formulation in the last few years. I have two bottles of the good stuff. Here's an old pic I took:









Today, I received Polo Supreme Oud from my wife. It's very nice. Woody, sweet, and smokey.


----------



## $teve

Love this stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Was just given Lacoste Essential. Nice combination of woody and citrus.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Santa left some Burt's Bees body wash. Forgot how much I like their scent in winter. Going to use that and the cologne today. Their bay rum was great, too, but they discontinued it. I have a tiny sampler left and take a few hits from it each year. LOL


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I just received _Acqua di Parma's_ *Colonia Leather *yesterday and am wearing it today.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Scored some vintage 80's classics and a bottle of Pasha de Cartier Edition Noire


----------



## lightspire

*Fragrances: HAI KARATE*

HAI KARATE 
- Be Careful How You Use It


----------



## Bangkok Hound




----------



## Bangkok Hound

Taiga by Pryn Parfum, a local Thai perfumery


----------



## lordhelmchen

My favorite is "Pour Homme" by Escada. Unfortunately they ceased production.


----------



## Agent Sands

I just purchased some Tom Ford Noir Extreme EDP. Worth every penny.


----------



## kirth

Some of my staples (in in particular order):

Prada Amber
Blue de Chanel
Creed Aventus
Bottega Vaneta Pour Homme
Gucci Made to Measure
Dior Homme
Pasha de Cartier
Prada Intense


----------



## cwatchman

I feel shameful just writing this, but my guilty pleasure is Remy Latour's Cigar. It's super cheap, like $25 a bottle, and can sometimes be found in Walgreens. It smells exactly like a nice Cigar, in a sticky sweet sort of way. Blind buy given its price.


----------



## mesaboogie18

I've been getting into the house of Amouage lately. My fave at the moment is Interlude Man. Smokey, woody incense with BEASTMODE projection and longevity. Not for the faint of heart.























I've also been on a vintage/powerhouse splurge lately. I picked up a vintage bottle of Pasha de Cartier and some new bottles of Santos de Cartier and Concentree.
















Scored a vintage bottle of Parfums D'Orsay Le Dandy Pour Homme


----------



## cwatchman

LOVE Interlude Man. Such a powerful fragrance, there is really nothing like it. If you like Interlude Man, you may also like their Jubilation XXV. Similar smokey incensey vibe but brighter and fruitier.


----------



## mesaboogie18

cwatchman said:


> LOVE Interlude Man. Such a powerful fragrance, there is really nothing like it. If you like Interlude Man, you may also like their Jubilation XXV. Similar smokey incensey vibe but brighter and fruitier.


Jub XXV is very nice indeed. I have a nice little decant sampler set of most of the men's Amouages. I also really like Reflection, Honour, and Lyric.


----------



## cwatchman

WOW! where did you get that sampler set? i would love to try more Amouages, but individual bottles so pricey.


----------



## mesaboogie18

cwatchman said:


> WOW! where did you get that sampler set? i would love to try more Amouages, but individual bottles so pricey.


A friend hooked me up.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've been pulling out the Burberry London lately, along with Burt's Bees. Both nice wintry scents. I'd like to expand to something new, possibly a tobacco scent. Any recommendations that won't break the bank?


----------



## mrwatchusername

Based on a few entries on this thread, I got myself a Creed Aventus over the festive season. I never had so many positive comments over my perfume. Highly recommend it. Normally it's my wife who gets all the perfume compliments (she loves her perfumes), but we went to dinner with some friends and family recently and a relative of mine remarked that there was a very nice scent to which I replied that it must be that of my mrs, but on further investigation it was my Creed Aventus that stole the night.


----------



## mesaboogie18

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been pulling out the Burberry London lately, along with Burt's Bees. Both nice wintry scents. I'd like to expand to something new, possibly a tobacco scent. Any recommendations that won't break the bank?


Versace The Dreamer and CK One Shock both have a nice Tobacco note and can be had for less than $50 for a 100ml bottle each. Thierry Mugler Pure Havane is another wonderful tobacco scent. The best tobacco scent I've smelled so far is Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille, but that one is going to cost.


----------



## thomasrhee

My favorite for the past 30 years has been Dior Eau Savage. For me, it's a classic fragrance that suits me quite well. Other current favorites include Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey and Bulgari BLV.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My recent acquisitions: *Reflection Man* & *Interlude Man* by _Amouage_ and *Erolfa* by _Creed_.


----------



## cairoanan

I've been dropping hints to the wife about Amyris from Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Steep price but what a smell.


----------



## Watch Box

Roja Dove - Vetiver 

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G... Although roughly $500 for a 50ml bottle. 


Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## JackMT

Always stuck with the Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. Never let me down. Subtle enough for the day, still strong enough for the night.


----------



## blazet007

mont blanc legend really makes me feel cool


----------



## mesaboogie18

Wore this yesterday:








My most recent haul:








Turned those MDCI mini's into decants:


----------



## Bangkok Hound

mesaboogie18, do the MDCI minis not have atomizers? I'm thinking of ordering the set as well.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Bangkok Hound said:


> mesaboogie18, do the MDCI minis not have atomizers? I'm thinking of ordering the set as well.


They don't. They are splash bottled. However, I've decanted them into mini atomizers. I also successfully put a small atomizer onto the bottles themselves. I use Accessories for Fragrances 15ml square bottles in case you want to do the same.

My haul today:


----------



## Bangkok Hound

mesaboogie18 said:


> They don't. They are splash bottled. However, I've decanted them into mini atomizers. I also successfully put a small atomizer onto the bottles themselves. I use Accessories for Fragrances 15ml square bottles in case you want to do the same.


Thanks for the info.

*Oud Ispahan* by _Dior_ and *Colonia Oud *by _Acqua di Parma_ are my latest. I expect to receive two more bottles tomorrow.


----------



## Kaischi

Once and forever Tuscan Leather - blend between Cocaine and men's crotch I believe ... 


Sent while out and about


----------



## mesaboogie18

The most luxurious scent I own and have ever smelled: Puredistance M


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet and Creed's Bois du Portugal:


----------



## MaxMeridian

I'm really enjoying this private Tom Ford blend


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

My go-to was Eddie Bauer Adventurer, for years. It's become hard to find, and my next-best has become Varvatos Artisan.


----------



## Watch Box

MaxMeridian said:


> I'm really enjoying this private Tom Ford blend
> View attachment 6988482


This one's REALLY nice. My second fav. after Neroli Portofino

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ercolabio

Spring: Guerlain Vetiver
Summer: Diptyque Philosykos
Fall: Terre d'Hermes
Winter: Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

*Creed Royal Oud * for today


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> *Creed Royal Oud * for today


I plan on picking this one up when I'm in the U.S. next month.


----------



## RT13

Just posting to say that after reading the replies here with so many people saying Chanel Platinum Egoiste is the boss.... I bought it!

Happy to say that I absolutely love it!

Another Chanel fragrance that I get a lot of compliments from is the Chanel Bleu.

Many girls complimented how much they love the fragrance on me and 2 of them actually went to buy the fragrance to use it for themselves! LOL


----------



## jhopes

i love good fragrances, my favorite now is fendi aqua


----------



## Statick

El-Bonedeedo said:


> This has been my go to combo lately. Perfums De Marly Pegasus and my recently acquired Seamaster GMT. I'm a fragrance addict though... I haven't counted lately but probably 20-25 different scents. I have a real issue with people who smell bad ;-)


Very nice; I was wearing Herod myself last night.

It'll be Jubilation for me today.


----------



## ffemt

I use Pleasures by Lauders and Very Sexy by Victoria Secret


----------



## alfbacca

I'm a sucker for Aramis and Polo Green. However, my wife hates them and prefers Polo Blue. However she's not totally opposed to my recent go to: Geo F Trumpers Wild Fern.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Today using Gucci Envy


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I just received Sunshine Man & Lyric Man by Amouage and L'Air du Desert Marocain & Phi- Une Rose de Kandahar by Andy Tauer.


----------



## christianj

Just picked up Atkinsons Oud Save the King and Zegna Essenze Italian Bergamot. Both really interesting additions.


----------



## kunimi

nowadays, i like arabic perfume, abdul samad quraishi 
exotic !


----------



## M_Milaguet

Boss in motion for me.


----------



## Robbyb03

Currently my favorite is Montblanc Legend Spirit


----------



## brettinlux

Happy for Men

D&G lightblue


----------



## Iam King




----------



## Magan

Allure Homme Sport de Chanel


----------



## mesaboogie18

I went on a bit of a fragrance buying splurge the last few weeks.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Major frag head here! Currently own everything from various Creeds to Cool Water and Hummer... I used to participate at Basenotes but that place is truly a cult. And in a very negative way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Anyone try the new YSL Ultime? I picked up a full bottle yesterday. Smells like an updated and richer version of the original L'Homme. I quite like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

dfranz said:


> Major frag head here! Currently own everything from various Creeds to Cool Water and Hummer... I used to participate at Basenotes but that place is truly a cult. And in a very negative way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It seems that the majority of the crowd there appreciates obscure, weird smelling fragrances and dislikes mainstream, crowd pleasing scents. I prefer things that actually smell good, regardless of price range.


----------



## evansimp

Frag head here as well! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansimp

dfranz said:


> Anyone try the new YSL Ultime? I picked up a full bottle yesterday. Smells like an updated and richer version of the original L'Homme. I quite like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of all the ysl stuff, this one is my favorite. They did a really good job with it!


----------



## watcher88

Not a frag head by any means been wearing Gucci Envy for 20 years! sometimes switch to Cool water or Burberry.


----------



## Vinita

My all time favourite is channel 5.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Vinita said:


> My all time favourite is channel 5.


That's the local CBS affiliate isn't it?


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I could have bought a really nice watch with all the money I've spent on fragrances the past two months, but oh well! Yesterday I bought *Spice and Wood* by Creed.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Bangkok Hound said:


> I could have bought a really nice watch with all the money I've spent on fragrances the past two months, but oh well! Yesterday I bought *Spice and Wood* by Creed.


I love this one! And smelling fantastic pairs perfectly with having a nice watch.


----------



## kae0z

I'm currently wearing Bond's No 9 Washington square, Van Cleef & Arpels Orchidee Vanille or Molecule 01 by Escentric Molecules. 

I have collected around 70 fragrances over the years as I rarely use anything up and tire of a scent after a few months.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Recently picked up Amouage Lyric Man. It's one of the best roses I've smelled, behind Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## iRate

ercolabio said:


> Spring: Guerlain Vetiver


I suppose it depends on your local climate. I love this scent but see it more of winter scent due to the strong silage. We get mild winters in my part of the world though.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I'm so done with my fragrance hobby. Nowadays just used my old *Cartier Roadster*


----------



## Bangkok Hound

Received these today: *Colonia* by _Acqua di Parma_ & *Bois de Cedrat* by _Creed_.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

SOTD : *Rochas Moustache*


----------



## Bangkok Hound

maxi11 said:


> Creed is super cool ... I love it


I'm a Creed fan too. Which of their fragrances are your favorites?


----------



## krizj

Montblanc remains my favourite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Bangkok Hound said:


> I'm a Creed fan too. Which of their fragrances are your favorites?


Royal Oud and Green valley hands down


----------



## no-fi

I'm a huge fan of most of the scents Jacques Cavallier has crafted. Whether you like them or not, he has had a massive influence on modern perfumery. L'eau D'Issey pour Homme and Bvlgari Aqva are masterpieces of the 'fresh' paradigm that now dominates. Don't write him off because of his success - Cavallier really knows how to blend a great fragrance. Bleue D'Issey is a masterwork.

Recently I have been very into Aramis, and not just the Bernard Chant scents. I love New West, but I just got this beauty of a vintage bottle:









Best bitter lemon/herbal opening I have smelled. Gorgeous. New fav.


----------



## KO_81

Current faves:


----------



## Soziev

Clive Christian x


----------



## Soziev

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> Bangkok Hound said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Creed fan too. Which of their fragrances are your favorites?
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Oud and Green valley hands down
Click to expand...

Smw


----------



## Soziev

Hermes


----------



## roadflare16

KO_81 said:


> Current faves:


OOOOO yes, Spicebomb is amazing! Like warm apple pie. Definitely my go to in the winter.


----------



## Crate410

Spicebomb! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I just picked up Royal Oud by Creed. Easily my new second favorite, behind Aventus. I now own 5 of them and it's getting ridiculous...

Side note: anyone here have any experience with Amouage? I am having a hard time deciding between Jubilation XXV or Memoir man as my first. There's nowhere for me to smell them first so it will be a blind buy. Though if I know myself I will soon own both. Sigh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound

dfranz said:


> I just picked up Royal Oud by Creed. Easily my new second favorite, behind Aventus. I now own 5 of them and it's getting ridiculous...
> 
> Side note: anyone here have any experience with Amouage? I am having a hard time deciding between Jubilation XXV or Memoir man as my first. There's nowhere for me to smell them first so it will be a blind buy. Though if I know myself I will soon own both. Sigh...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Memoir was my first Amouage (and a blind buy.) It is my least favorite Amouage. Jubilation is nicer, but after testing in in the store, I was still disappointed. My favorite Amouage is Sunshine Man. I also like Reflection and Interlude. I recommend ordering samples of the entire line to help you decide.


----------



## Micro

I mix things up from time to time, but what I wear most is Lacoste Challenge.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

My most recent purchases:

*Colonia Intensa* by Acqua di Parma








*Bayolea *by Penhaligon's








*Lavandula *by Penhaligon's


----------



## lostinstereo

dfranz said:


> Side note: anyone here have any experience with Amouage? I am having a hard time deciding between Jubilation XXV or Memoir man as my first. There's nowhere for me to smell them first so it will be a blind buy. Though if I know myself I will soon own both. Sigh...


Lucky Scent has samples of Amouage. I've ordered several Kilian samples from them before buying bottles, but I've had bad luck with blind buys so I try to avoid it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfinityNexus

Winter: Byredo Mister Marvelous or Sunday Cologne
Summer: Hermes Eau D'orange verte or Jo Malone Grapefruit
Casual: JV Artisan Black
Clubbing etc: Lacoste Essential or White
BTW anyone tried Le Labo? Can't find them in Montreal but I've heard good reviews


----------



## osanilevich

My top two fragrances are Dior Sauvage and Montblanc Emblem Intense. Also Yves Saint Laurent l'Homme is really good too. Montblanc to smell 'manlier' and the Dior is for nights out 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S




----------



## dfran - Deactivated

PJ S said:


>


Great taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsjabb

Changed through the years but always come back to Penhaligons LP No 9.


----------



## PJ S

dfranz said:


> Great taste!


I like to think so, thanks.
Just in case it's not entirely obvious, the Mugler is Pure Wood.


----------



## JMart

I have a question for you fragrance heads.....Do fragrances go bad over time? Is there a loss of potency or changes in smells? How long should you keep a bottle of fragrance?


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

JMart said:


> I have a question for you fragrance heads.....Do fragrances go bad over time? Is there a loss of potency or changes in smells? How long should you keep a bottle of fragrance?


They can, but at what rate depends on ingredients and storage conditions. Those with more natural ingredients will have a shorter shelf life, as opposed to those with more synthetics. And storing in a cool, dark place will increase it, as opposed to constantly being exposed to light and warmth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodguy678

I haven't seen much discussion about Burberry in here so I'd like to ask what do you guys with about their fragrances? I've been using Brit Rhythm for quite some time now and I like it a lot. Have you tried the new Mr. Burberry and is it any good?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've been using Burberry London on and off for years. One of my favorite mainstream scents. I have a nearly-full bottle though because I've switched to mainly shaving shop scents.


----------



## brog

I have been using fendi for a while now and I think it's very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

My normal picks:

- John Varvatos Vintage
- Burberry Brit
- Chanel Allure


----------



## laff79

Bulgari "Aqua Amara"

Dolce & Gabbana "The One"


----------



## AlphaM911

My most recent purchase is Creed Aventus.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

laff79 said:


> Bulgari "Aqua Amara"
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana "The One"


I own and enjoy both of these as well. Aqua Amara is a good casual, long-lasting citrus scent. The One smells amazing. I love it. It's often criticized for poor performance, but I spray on my undershirt and performance is good.


----------



## laff79

Bangkok Hound said:


> I own and enjoy both of these as well. Aqua Amara is a good casual, long-lasting citrus scent. The One smells amazing. I love it. It's often criticized for poor performance, but I spray on my undershirt and performance is good.


I agree on both counts!

My next up will be Dior Sauvage and/or Green Irish Tweed


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Went on a cheap lime kick last week and bought Captain's Choice lime along with Pinaud Lime Sec and Citrus Musk. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

Grabbed a small bottle of Cool Water at Walmart today. 

Brought back memories


----------



## no-fi

laff79 said:


> I agree on both counts!
> 
> My next up will be Dior Sauvage and/or Green Irish Tweed


Sauvage gets a bad rap in the fragrance community, but it really is a great scent. Lasts and lasts, and it's a compliment magnet.

This may be controversial, but save your money by steering clear of GIT, and get this instead:


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

no-fi said:


> Sauvage gets a bad rap in the fragrance community, but it really is a great scent. Lasts and lasts, and it's a compliment magnet.
> 
> This may be controversial, but save your money by steering clear of GIT, and get this instead:
> 
> View attachment 8667458


The fragrance "community" is a bit harsh towards most things that aren't made with angel tears and unicorn farts.

Sauvage is a great fragrance that also happens to be quite popular with the ladies. I love it during summer.

Green Irish Tweed is another long time favorite of mine. I wouldn't say you could replace it with Aspen, but the Aspen is a great fragrance in its own right. Don't let the price fool you, it's absolutely worth checking out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

laff79 said:


> I agree on both counts!
> 
> My next up will be Dior Sauvage and/or Green Irish Tweed


GIT is one of my favorites! I love it. Creed Bois du Portugal is my other favorite that would be great when you wear a suit. 

Here's my Creed Aventus and Creed Tabarome Millesime. The latter is said to be worn by Winston Churchill. Apparently they get the tobacco leaves from Havanna, Cuba.


----------



## Bangkok Hound

AlphaM911 said:


> Creed Bois du Portugal is my other favorite that would be great when you wear a suit.


Bois du Portugal is my favorite Creed and one of my all-time favorites. The man who wears this fragrance smells like the most important man in the room. Classy and very masculine. Sometimes I feel like I'm not worthy enough to wear it!


----------



## AlphaM911

Bangkok Hound said:


> Bois du Portugal is my favorite Creed and one of my all-time favorites. The man who wears this fragrance smells like the most important man in the room. Classy and very masculine. Sometimes I feel like I'm not worthy enough to wear it!


Exactly! It's a mature and classy scent. I'm going to be purchasing this next as I'm looking for a new scent for the evenings/date night.


----------



## laff79

Sauvage is in the mail. 

I'll save the GIT for next month.


----------



## no-fi

You lot sure like your Creeds!

I haven't strayed far into niche fragrances yet, mainly for my wallet's sake. But I have been slowing down with watch-related purchases recently, so maybe it's time to try a niche or two.

I know Invictus gets a lot of love, but I really can't do anything with a strong pineapple note - Ted Lapidus Pour Homme ruined that for me. So I think I'll grab Bois du Portugal with my next lot of samples - I really like old-school woody scents, so hopefully I can pull it off. I'm also keen to try some Amouage, Byredo and Tauer scents, as I've heard good things about all three.

In the meantime, I have this incoming.









I love Guerlain's fragrances - be they contemporary or classic, women's or men's. And the Pininfarina-designed flacon of the Guerlain Homme line is gorgeous.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I own way too many fragrances, and truly love some of them...but I think after several years, Dior Homme has become my ultimate favorite. I wear it probably 50% of the time, which is significant since the other 50% is a rotation of about 70 others. (It's a sickness.) It just seems perfect for every situation I'm in, and matches my personal style really well. 

The Intense version is also high up my list, but I usually only wear it when going out at night, which is rare these days. 

Any love for Dior Homme here??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I picked these up the other day: *Silver Man* and *Honour Man* by Amouage.


----------



## mrwatchusername

dfranz said:


> I own way too many fragrances, and truly love some of them...but I think after several years, Dior Homme has become my ultimate favorite. I wear it probably 50% of the time, which is significant since the other 50% is a rotation of about 70 others. (It's a sickness.) It just seems perfect for every situation I'm in, and matches my personal style really well.
> 
> The Intense version is also high up my list, but I usually only wear it when going out at night, which is rare these days.
> 
> Any love for Dior Homme here??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dior Homme Sport is probably my favourite daily wear fragrance.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

dsabinojr said:


> Dior Homme Sport is probably my favourite daily wear fragrance.


That's a great one too. I love their take on "fresh" without resorting to some sort of aquatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

Recently been wearing a lot of the Jimmy Choo - Man that my wife gave me for Christmas. All-time fave that is constantly in my rotation is Nautica - Voyage


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> Went on a cheap lime kick last week and bought Captain's Choice lime along with Pinaud Lime Sec and Citrus Musk.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


So the Citrus Musk is the winner for me. Been wearing it exclusively since it arrived. Highly recommended if you like lime. And cheap to boot!


----------



## JMart

ChiefWahoo said:


> So the Citrus Musk is the winner for me. Been wearing it exclusively since it arrived. Highly recommended if you like lime. And cheap to boot!


Love the Citrus Musk, perfect for summer, and the subtleness makes it great for work.


----------



## steadyrock

I tend to rotate through Burberry Touch, Dunhill Pursuit, and Prada Amber Pour Homme (formerly "Prada Man").


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

I am a fragrance snob myself. Here's my top 3. They are light and the ladies love em...

1.) Aqua de Gio
2.) Polo black
3.) David Beckham - purple

Bonus - Locoste Red = discontinued but still available in certain locations.


----------



## rockroyalty

I gotta say, I'm fragrance addict... here are my favorites:

1) Escada Sentiment... used to be cheap, now super expensive for what it is... smell disappears too quick
2) Ralph Lauren Safari... the grandpa smell
3) Aqua di Gio
4) Scotch and Soda barfly
5) Polo black
6) Polo White (dont know the actual name)
7) Caroline Herrara Sport 
8) David Beckham instinct
9) Guerlain l'homme ideal
10) Dolce & Gabana oud
11) Tom Ford Tuscan Leather
12) Tom Ford Arabian Oud
13) AbdulSamad Quraishi Oud-Taif rose- Amber mix (Arab oil you get from Dubai)
14) Joop Jump
15) Marc Jacobs Daisy (for ambient room smell)


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I've added many since I last posted on this thread, but I still have less than 100 full bottles, so I'm not overdoing it yet! I bought these three a couple of days ago:

*Bel Ami Vetiver* by Hermes










*Cedre Blanc* by Creed:










*Cuir Cannage* by Christian Dior:


----------



## Lewiston

I used to have a vast collection of fragrances that ran the price gamut. Over the years it has all been given away or sold and replaced with a wide variety of bay rum products.


----------



## laff79

I've recently discovered the wonderful world of Armaf fragrances. They make killer Creed clones that perform and smell 95% as well at a fraction of the price.


----------



## IRiesco

Tom Ford's Tobacco Vanille as signature. Otherwise Creed's Millesime Imperial, Aventus, or Vetiver. Annd most recently Creed's Royal Mayfair and Sublime Vanille.


----------



## kndy

Currently my favorites are Versace Pour Homme and Creed Irish Tweed. But I am now trying different fragrances, with the importance of being longer-lasting which many I have tried in the last three years have failed.

Fragrances are different for each individual and I tend to purchase one for the Spring/Summer and another for Winter/Fall.

Recently tried, Prada Luna Rossa and Yves Saint Lauren L'Homme and while I love the smell, they did not last.









I bought this one on a whim, it's OK...but I guess I'm quite picky. Still want to try something new, something not too strong, I'm more into citrus.


----------



## laff79

kndy said:


> Currently my favorites are Versace Pour Homme and Creed Irish Tweed. But I am now trying different fragrances, with the importance of being longer-lasting which many I have tried in the last three years have failed.
> 
> Fragrances are different for each individual and I tend to purchase one for the Spring/Summer and another for Winter/Fall.
> 
> Recently tried, Prada Luna Rossa and Yves Saint Lauren L'Homme and while I love the smell, they did not last.
> 
> View attachment 9176626
> 
> 
> I bought this one on a whim, it's OK...but I guess I'm quite picky. Still want to try something new, something not too strong, I'm more into citrus.


Bulgari Aqua Amara might be up your alley. Complex and fresh with great performance.

Dior Sauvage is also a great performer.


----------



## vanallard

There's a movement in Vancouver toward scent-free buildings/workplaces - is this happening elsewhere?


----------



## vkalia

My current favorites:
- Aqua di Parma Colonia
- Terre d'Hermes
- Chanel Egoiste (not the Platinum. The original. An absolute masterpiece)
- Bleu d'Chanel
- Creed GIT (i like it but it is a more-expensive Cool Water)
- Creed Aventus
- TF Noir Extreme
- Dunhill Icon
- Lalique Encre Noir
- Burberry Brit
- Guerlain Vetiver

I also rotate in:
- D&G The One
- Aramis Havana
- Givenchy Gentleman Intense (old fashioned, but i get a kick out of it)
- Bulgari Aqua
- Ferragamo Acqua Essenziale Blu
- YSL M7 Absolu Oud
- Versace Au Fraiche
- Azzaro Chrome United - a bit meh about this. May give it away
- Byredo Mister Marvellous 

Not wild about:
- Creed Erolfa - literally lasted about 10 min on my skin -- got rid of it
- Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme - same as Creed -- got rid of it
- Dior Homme - cannot get past the lipstick
- Rasasi Al Yuqawam - supposed to be similar to TF Tuscan Leather, but this is just leather and not much else - the smell isnt bad but i dont want to smell like that!

On my wishlist:
- Creed BdP and/or Millesime Imperial
- Hermes Bel Ami
- Hermes Orange Vert
- Frederic Malla Monsieur


----------



## Heinz

I'm too lazy to see if I'd already posted here way back when... so... LOL

I don't wear much in that regard, but plain ol' Bay Rum aftershave and Bvlgari Au The Vert (green tea) are favorites.

And (I'm gonna get slammed for this, I just know it) I'll sometimes spritz a hit of Drakkar in casual settings. Because high school.  (Class of '90)


----------



## vtp86

I personally think Creed Aventus is the best cologne, bar none. Well, maybe Creed Silver Mountain spring water comes in as a close second!


----------



## ATXWatch

I wear Floris and Penhaligon's. The plus of both of these is that they make their own scents from actual plant extract rather than synthetic compounds. Smells great and is less harsh on sensitive skin. Currently, I have Floris Nr 89 and Santal as well as Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet and Castile. All great, classic scents and some of them have some really cool history behind them. Floris 89 is the scent Ian Fleming wrote James Bond wearing in the books, and Blenheim Bouquet was made for Winston CHurchill's family and he wore it himself. Castile and Santal have no history like that but smell excellent.


----------



## StufflerMike

When visiting venice I bought the Ottoman Amber by The Merchant of Venice. Top notes are Bergamot, Geranium and Plum.

The shop is a must when visiting Venice, close to the La Fenice theater.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

After a good shave you cannot beat classic Clubman Pinaud! The scent is awesome...great price...and the ladies love it!

View attachment 9553154


----------



## Bangkok Hound

October acquisitions: *Asian Green Tea*, *Himalaya*, and *Erolfa* (the last one was free) by Creed. *Equipage* by Hermes. *Epic Man* by Amouage. *Vert des Bois* by Tom Ford.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I just smelled Straight to Heaven by Killian for the first time at Nordstrom and immediately bought a full bottle. Amazing fragrance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind

To each their own I guess but my top 3 are:
-Abercrombie Fierce
-Jean Paul Gaultier I forget the model but the bottle is shaped like a body
-D&G light blue for men


----------



## senorgreg

For years I've loved Yves saint laurent l'homme. Smells amazing!


----------



## Agent Sands

I recently picked up Dunhill Icon.

That fits alongside my collection of Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille, Tom Ford Noir Extreme, Hanae Mori HM, and Hanae Mori Him.

I *think* I'm getting Tom Ford Ombre Leather for Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

I have a variety of fragrances, some of them down right precious from a price standpoint. The last couple of years my daily standard has been Tabac though. Not at all expensive, but just a good solid scent that I am told smells very nice on me. I favor it because it's undoubtedly masculine. Call me old school, but if blindfolded ladies could only smell me I would want them to have no doubt I'm a man. Not a fan of unisex scents.


----------



## TimeisGold88

Won't consider myself a "fraghead" (first time I've heard of this) but my scents are Lacoste Touch of Pink, Davidoff Cool Water, and Gucci Guilty. Sometimes for fun, I don a little bit of Axe body spray. I don't know why, but I really like it.


----------



## leatherheadff

I just bought this a few weeks ago, I have two other YSL scents, but somehow I'd missed out on this one. You're right, it is fantastic.


----------



## freshprince357

*TOP 5:*

Polo Black
Aqua Di Gio
Beckham - Signature for him (Purple bottle)
Lacoste Red - (may be discontinued)
Bleu de Chanel


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I think someone recommended a fragrance sample site a year or two ago but I can't find it here. Does anyone have any suggestions in this area? Thanks!


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

ChiefWahoo said:


> I think someone recommended a fragrance sample site a year or two ago but I can't find it here. Does anyone have any suggestions in this area? Thanks!


Lucky scent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick

Not bizarre at all. I have the same hobby too haha. Check out One Million or Invictus by Paco Rabanne.


----------



## tzwick

Gucci Black is great too.


----------



## mountbatten

I only wear Creed. Favorites:
Original Cologne
Royal Oud
Aventus
Neroli Sauvage
Millesime 1849


----------



## cadomniel

Just have a few fragrances I got as gifts but I want to add a few more to build rotation and I just bought a bunch of samples of Creed and Amouage.


----------



## Rolex John

Polo Blue and CK Eternity two oldies but favorites.


----------



## cadomniel

Just got a box of samples of Creed

like all of them.
I will start collecting some full bottles of them



mountbatten said:


> I only wear Creed. Favorites:
> Original Cologne
> Royal Oud
> Aventus
> Neroli Sauvage
> Millesime 1849


----------



## urbino

Can't say I'm a fragrance hobbyist, but I did just go through an extended period of dipping into it. My longstanding signature scent got reformulated (Royall Muske), leaving it with absolutely zero staying power. 

That launched me on a 2-month long search for a new scent. I tried everything. I've probably got 150-200 samples tucked away. And I still haven't really found anything I'm happy with as a true signature scent, like I was with the old Royall Muske. What I'm going with for now is a combination of Acqua di Parma Colonia Essenza, Penhaligon's Opus and Sartorial, Bogart Pour Homme, and occasionally some Encre Noire or Terre d'Hermes.

I was pretty happy with the latter two, initially, which is why I went ahead and bought bottles. Then I read a review of TdH that described it as smelling like "bug spray." Kinda ruined it. I don't think it smells like bug spray, but there's a bug spray note in there, and once you smell it you can't unsmell it. (It's like those compact rear-projection tvs that used the spinning RGB wheel that caused some people to see "rainbows" on the screen. If you never saw them, the technology worked great for you. But after you saw them once, you could never unsee them.)

So AdP and Penhaligon's are my main scents right now, but if anybody knows of something similar to the old Royall Muske, I'm all ears.


----------



## urbino

dfranz said:


> Lucky scent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Notino (formerly Beauty Spin) is another really good one. Scent Split is okay, but I hate the vials they use.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Finally found some excellent stuff from Geo Trumper, expensive but unlike any commercial designer brands.....




timmy2guns said:


> I'm obsessed with one of the weirdest hobbies I've ever encountered- fragrances. It's bizarre, really. I realize the topic is covered a little in other threads, but this one's a little different and I figure there's no harm in bringing up the topic.
> 
> Anyone else here a fraghead? What are your experiences with colognes, perfumes, etc.?
> 
> I used to be a member of basenotes, but I decided it was evil and that there wasn't much to talk about in the first place, so I got myself banned. I still love it though.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cadomniel said:


> Just got a box of samples of Creed. . .


Can I ask from where?


----------



## mattfm

Today's scent:









Signature: Creed GIT


----------



## aneed

One million intense for today 

Yesterday Chopard Rose Malaki 

For tomorrow Dolce and Gabbana Intenso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

Agent Sands said:


> I *think* I'm getting Tom Ford Ombre Leather for Christmas.


I was right!

And, boy, it is extraordinary. It may be my favorite of the Tom Ford collection. It wears so nicely.


----------



## snakeinthegear

I'm a Dior guy.


----------



## vkalia

Picked up 2 scents that have really grown on me:
L'Instant de Guerlain Extreme
Cartier Santos

Lovin' them (D&G The One on right now)


----------



## yankeexpress

Mary Chess


----------



## Mr. Deakin

Right now I am in love with Crown Aftershave Tonic. Also am a fan of the cheap classic's Lucky Tiger Aspen and Bay Rum, Clubman and Clubman Vanilla.


----------



## spencer17

Can't really go wrong with Chanel.


----------



## JesterIzDead

rics21 said:


> JPG Le Male


^This! I use both versions of Le Male and love them. Nice clean scent.


----------



## aneed

Mercedes-benz addictive oriental 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilled

Gucci Pour-Homme II,


----------



## tdiallo

Love fragrances. Currently have JPG and Chanel allure sport and will add two more very soon!


----------



## Galvarez

Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb


----------



## Caleb515

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue has been my "go to" for a few years now. 
Recently tried Jimmy Choo : Man and had to have it. Incredible scent and lasts longer than the D&G.


----------



## atothej81

Armani Code is my all time favorite! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## icenine

I just posted a public forum thread for Watches and Fragrances photos, but maybe this covers it too?? Same vein anyway.

I've recently gotten quite into frags as well. Got Ralph Lauren Polo Blue when I got started, just the most accessible almost-any-time-almost-any-where fragrance my gf liked on me. Have since relegated it to being more a summer "dumb reach."

Also have Tom Ford Grey Vetiver EDP and Lanvin Avant Garde.

And TONS of samples:
*Tom Ford *Tuscan Leather, Tobacco Vanille, Vert d'Encens, Oud Wood, Noir, Noir Extreme, For Men.
*Givenchy* Gentlemen Only. 
*D&G *The One EDT and EDP. 
*Creed* Aventus, Green Irish Tweed, Virgin Island Water.
*Thierry Mugler *Pure Havane, Tonka, Coffee, Malt.
*Armani *Acqua Di Gio and Profumo.
*Valentino *Uomo.
*Dior *Homme, Homme Intense, Eau pour Homme.
*By Kilian* Back to Black.
*John Varvatos* Vintage.

I'm sure at least a dozen more I'm forgetting..


----------



## cadomniel

ChiefWahoo said:


> Can I ask from where?


FROM ebay store Finescents LLC


----------



## cadomniel

I've been adding a few to new fragrances the past few months.
Here are some of my favorites so far: 
1) Terre d'Hermes
2) Bleu de Chanel
3) D&G - The One EDP
4) Dior Homme Intense
5) Chanel Pour Monsieur


I had 3 fragrances to start with and added about 9 more in the past 3 months. I don't want a huge collection but there are a few more I plan to add:


----------



## icenine

Just blind bought (ordered online) Insurrection Pure II, a $20 bottle that's compared heavily to smelling much like Aventus but performing worse (at like 1/15 the price though). Hope it goes over well.

Wearing some of my sample of Thierry Mugler Pure Havane today... opens nice.. begins to dry way too sickly sweet for me.. then after 10 minutes it's wonderful.


----------



## cadomniel

I like Aventus too. 
The 75mL bottle is $439 in CAD and 120mL $529 CAD from the authorized retailer, which is too expensive for me, I'm not that much of a fraghead, but I do enjoy having a few nice scents. I want to get Creed aventus, GIT, Millesime Imperial and Silver Mountain Water but not paying retail prices so saving up for some decants or small bottles from the discount retailers.

Next purchases for me is Chanel Platinum Egoiste, TF Grey Vetiver, Dior Homme Eau or Sport.



icenine said:


> Just blind bought (ordered online) Insurrection Pure II, a $20 bottle that's compared heavily to smelling much like Aventus but performing worse (at like 1/15 the price though). Hope it goes over well.
> 
> Wearing some of my sample of Thierry Mugler Pure Havane today... opens nice.. begins to dry way too sickly sweet for me.. then after 10 minutes it's wonderful.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Very rarely use them but occasionly I use Polo Sport by Ralph Lauren


----------



## icenine

cadomniel said:


> I like Aventus too.
> The 75mL bottle is $439 in CAD and 120mL $529 CAD from the authorized retailer, which is too expensive for me, I'm not that much of a fraghead, but I do enjoy having a few nice scents. I want to get Creed aventus, GIT, Millesime Imperial and Silver Mountain Water but not paying retail prices so saving up for some decants or small bottles from the discount retailers.
> 
> Next purchases for me is Chanel Platinum Egoiste, TF Grey Vetiver, Dior Homme Eau or Sport.


I think Creed can be bought on grey market sites and places like eBay / fragrantica forums for waaay less than retail. I'm wearing my Aventus sample today and it's a great frag but not $300+ USD great.

I own a full bottle of Tom Ford Grey Vetiver EDP, I love it. Not even that big a fan of at least half of the vetiver frags I smell, but that one... so good.

I have a sample of Dior Homme Eau, Dior Homme, and Dior Homme Intense. I think the Dior Homme Eau on me has a bit of an "Axe" quality. Have you had a chance to sample it? Of those three I think I lean toward Dior Homme most, though not a big fan of iris it is an undeniably excellent scent.


----------



## cadomniel

Yes they are quite a bit cheaper on the grey market dealers.
I haven't tried Dior Homme Eau but have samples of all the others, I have DHI and like it the most so it was the first I bought. 
I tried Bvlgari Man in black in the store and like that one too. A lot of people compared it to Spicebomb but I wasn't a fan of spicebomb but Bvlgari Man in Black is on my wishlist now...


----------



## icenine

cadomniel said:


> Yes they are quite a bit cheaper on the grey market dealers.
> I haven't tried Dior Homme Eau but have samples of all the others, I have DHI and like it the most so it was the first I bought.
> I tried Bvlgari Man in black in the store and like that one too. A lot of people compared it to Spicebomb but I wasn't a fan of spicebomb but Bvlgari Man in Black is on my wishlist now...


Bvlgari Man in Black scent is like a 10/10 to me. One of my favorite designers period. But it performs really terribly on me.. sillage/projection is weak and longevity is also nothing special. Huge bummer because if it performed better I'd already own it.

I don't get Spicebomb from it at all. The closest thing I've smelled to Spicebomb is Serge Lutens Chergui. I found it very, very similar but with less of the sweetness. I like Spicebomb but it's a little loud and sweet (I want to say "juvenile" but it isn't quite the right word). Basically found Chergui to be Spicebomb for a sophisticated man (not that I am one).


----------



## tdiallo

One of my favourites, JPG


----------



## Emtee

Creed Original Santal
Creed Original Vetiver
Creed Royal Oud
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille
Aqua Di Parma Colonia
Spice bomb 
Chanel De Blu

Are just a few of what I'm wearing lately


----------



## cadomniel

After coming from a hobby like watch collecting and buying DSLR lenses and cameras collecting fragrances is way more affordable. Anyway, I don't want to buy too many.


----------



## cadomniel

Love the entire Dior Homme line. I have Dior Homme Intense and Dior Homme Cologne.
I was planning to add the Dior Homme next but just got a sample of Guerlain L'Instant de Guerlain pour Homme and like that a bit better than the Dior Homme for half the price...



dfranz said:


> I own way too many fragrances, and truly love some of them...but I think after several years, Dior Homme has become my ultimate favorite. I wear it probably 50% of the time, which is significant since the other 50% is a rotation of about 70 others. (It's a sickness.) It just seems perfect for every situation I'm in, and matches my personal style really well.
> 
> The Intense version is also high up my list, but I usually only wear it when going out at night, which is rare these days.
> 
> Any love for Dior Homme here??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## way1

Chanel Allure works for me and I'm not thinking of switching anytime soon


----------



## Cubex

Current collection: 
L'EAU D'ISSEY by Issey Miyake 
F Pour Homme by Salvatore Ferragamo 
Chanel Allure Sport 
Bently EDP 
Cartier Declaration 
Abdul Samad Al Qurashi 
Sultan (oil)

All Time Favorites: Bleu de Chanel, Cartier Declaration and Sultan


----------



## Cliffio

YSL


----------



## Time In

I absolutely LOVE fragrances !!! I have an extremely sensitive "beak". Back in the 70's I prided myself will scent recognition when slow dancing......ahhh the memories ! I do have bad reactions with some of them...on myself or others. Headaches....burning at the back of the throat...some actually irritate me ! It seems nowadays colognes and perfumes are very strong. That being said...A LOT of people use way too much and it makes them appear stupid or lacking in class. Only the ones that get veeery close are supposed to be privy of your signature. It seems like a "light saber" battle goes on in a crowded room at times. Just like certain songs that make you feel good or spark memories.....the same enjoyment is derived from scents, reminding you a special person...or someone "way back when". Properly worn....I really enjoy a lot of flavors. I recently picked up a new "Eau De Parfum" for my wife. Called "GOLDLEAF" by Thymes. (smooth rich jasmine, fragrant rose. hyacinth and creamy lily of the valley blossom on a background of oak moss and musk).....absolutely delicious !! A little pricey...worth every penny. My wife was with me and liked it...so I new it would be worn. As for myself..I never leave the house without a dab on each side of my neck. I enjoy picking up packages of samples on E-bay so I can try the new ones. I still like Grey Flannel from back-in-the-day. Thanks for the thread my friends !


----------



## vkalia

cadomniel said:


> Love the entire Dior Homme line. I have Dior Homme Intense and Dior Homme Cologne.
> I was planning to add the Dior Homme next but just got a sample of Guerlain L'Instant de Guerlain pour Homme and like that a bit better than the Dior Homme for half the price...


I have the Extreme version of L'Instant de Guerlain and that is one of my favourite scents.

I find the iris of Dior Homme to be too lipsticky for my tastes.

Just bought Dunhill Icon Absolute recently. Very nice tobacco-oud-leather scent. Very different from the regular Icon (which I really like).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewhenson

CREED AVENTUS is the best.


----------



## atothej81

I love Armani Code and YSL.........never get old for me.


----------



## danicycle

L'eau dissey pour homme by Issey Miyake!


----------



## steadyrock

This seems like a reasonable place to ask: what reputable retailers do you guys shop at for your fragrances? My anniversary is later this month and I'm planning to get my wife a bottle of Chanel No 5 Parfum (NOT EDP or any of the other diluted "re-imagined" stuff...she wants the real deal). Best I can find in a brick & mortar is $325/oz, which is fine if that's the best price I can do but I'm always hounding to save a few bucks. Amazon doesn't seem to carry it and I'm dubious about trying other websites blindly for something like this, with so much fake merchandise on the market. Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

If you're travelling abroad before then you could save a little bit off taxes by getting it in a Duty Free shop at an airport.


----------



## Cubex

I would not risk ordering this online but if you have to then I'd recommend ordering directly from Chanel website: N°5 PARFUM FLACON - N°5 - Women Perfume - Chanel Fragrance
I made a mistake of getting my wife Carolina Herrera clutch online and for the longest she doubted its authenticity until she took it to a Carolina Herrera boutique and got it verified. I know not all women are the same..just wanted to share some thoughts on saving a few bucks on gift buying for the Mrs.



steadyrock said:


> This seems like a reasonable place to ask: what reputable retailers do you guys shop at for your fragrances? My anniversary is later this month and I'm planning to get my wife a bottle of Chanel No 5 Parfum (NOT EDP or any of the other diluted "re-imagined" stuff...she wants the real deal). Best I can find in a brick & mortar is $325/oz, which is fine if that's the best price I can do but I'm always hounding to save a few bucks. Amazon doesn't seem to carry it and I'm dubious about trying other websites blindly for something like this, with so much fake merchandise on the market. Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Thanks. Same price there as in Nordstrom and Macy's, so I assume this is one of those products where the manufacturer controls the retail price. I'll just get some locally in that case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning

For me:

I must have tried everything on this thread but virtually nothing stays on my skin for a full day but I do like the dark / richer scents mostly designed for night time.

Tom Ford - TF Noroli 
Tom Ford - TF Black
Bulgari - Black man


----------



## adlerholz

Uk_browning said:


> I must have tried everything on this thread but virtually nothing stays on my skin for a full day but I do like the dark / richer scents mostly designed for night time.


You should try out Acqua di Parma OUD
one little spritz and you can smell it until you go to bed


----------



## Vlance

I've been wearing this everyday since last fall... it's less of a springtime scent so will have to switch it out soon. Shame cause I really love this:

http://thescentualist.com/wp-conten...Blanc-Homme-Exceptionnel_75ml_EdT-700x700.jpg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Uk_browning said:


> For me:
> 
> I must have tried everything on this thread but virtually nothing stays on my skin for a full day but I do like the dark / richer scents mostly designed for night time.
> 
> Tom Ford - TF Noroli
> Tom Ford - TF Black
> Bulgari - Black man


If you want something that will last all day and then some, I suggest Puredistance M. If you want everyone on Earth to smell your scent of the day, check out Dior Oud Ispahan. That stuff is nuclear.


----------



## Uk_browning

mesaboogie18 said:


> If you want something that will last all day and then some, I suggest Puredistance M. If you want everyone on Earth to smell your scent of the day, check out Dior Oud Ispahan. That stuff is nuclear.
> 
> View attachment 11636634


Well thank you, nuclear scent ordered !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Just bought Mancera Cedrat Boise, Chanel Platinum Egoiste, and L'Instant de Guerlain


----------



## Anderson101

I only make use of Tom Ford and Playboy fragrances.


----------



## nitros

Lately I'm into Acqua di Parma Mediterraneo Mandorlo di Sicilia

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avengerpenguin

Victor & Rolf spice bomb


----------



## Gunnar_917

My next purchase:


----------



## Gunnar_917

I've found that discontinued perfumes work really well on my skin, here' two that I really like and work wonders:


----------



## cadomniel

I just got this one today in the mail. I did a blind buy based on all the rave reviews on it. I like it but don't think its a substitute for Creed Aventus, still plan on buying creed Aventus.
I think overall its about 8/10 for me


----------



## hobefabu

I wear a couple of old and time tested fragrances Bowling Green and Herera for men they are what I wear daily.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ah-CHOO!!

And my family owned a perfume factory.


----------



## Selvedge

Been wearing Lacoste Essential lately. Really suits the warm, sunny weather!


----------



## PDubs

Chanel Allure Sport. Only. Tried everything else, always come back to that.


----------



## LACPA

Gucci Guilty is a great sporty scent I've been using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riddlemo

I am a fraghead, and my experience with fragrances is that they've brought me tons of personal euphoria. My favorite cologne that I've smelled on a person has been Creed Aventus. My favorite one that I have smelled within the bottle has been Creed Original Santal. So I got them both. Please, do share your favorites.


----------



## City74

I wear Issey Miyake. It's light and clean with just a hint of citrus


----------



## Stoshman

The two I've worn for the past 20 years:

Acqua di Gio by Armani










Jean Marie Farina from Roger & Gallet


----------



## scooter1

When I wear anything, usually it's Guerlain Vetiver. 


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova Express

Hugo's stuff seems to work well for me. Right now I have Energise and Dark Blue. Favorite is regular old Hugo which I am out of. I also have Dior Fahrenheit which I love in the winter months. Those would be my current favorites.

I was gifted a huge bottle of Cartier Roadster I'm not sure I even like but find myself wearing a lot. It's a bit on the sweet side for me but is office friendly. 

For when I'm feeling old school, I have Drakkar Noir and Red For Men. 

I like a lot of CK fragrances but they only seem to last about an hour so I don't buy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sprayed my Burberry London couple weeks ago and the wife caught a whiff and didn't let go for a while. Definitely switching back to this! LOL


----------



## hk.

Tom ford black achid


----------



## cadomniel

Wearing L'Instant de Guerlain now.
Great stuff!


----------



## vkalia

cadomniel said:


> Wearing L'Instant de Guerlain now.
> Great stuff!


Solid choice - one of my favorites as well.

I just finished my 100ml bottle of AdP Colonia. Have replaced with Colonia Essenza. Feels a little more modern.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I also have ADP Colonia and wish I had bought Essenza.



vkalia said:


> Solid choice - one of my favorites as well.
> 
> I just finished my 100ml bottle of AdP Colonia. Have replaced with Colonia Essenza. Feels a little more modern.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

cadomniel said:


> I also have ADP Colonia and wish I had bought Essenza.


I kinda did enjoy the regular Colonia. Very classic. Felt like a mob boss wearing it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

Now that the weather is cooling off, I can transition into autumn/winter scents, like Dunhill Icon.


----------



## cadomniel

Agent Sands said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, I can transition into autumn/winter scents, like Dunhill Icon.


I actually had taken my bottle out and wore it yesterday...I have a have worn it a few times and at first didn't like it then when I wore it a few more times liked it more, and now I'm not sure I keep going back and forth with it.


----------



## cadomniel

vkalia said:


> I kinda did enjoy the regular Colonia. Very classic. Felt like a mob boss wearing it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I like it but it only lasts like an hour on me


----------



## vkalia

cadomniel said:


> I like it but it only lasts like an hour on me


Yeah, I have to spray a few extra spritzes and then wait a bit. Most sprays disappears on me after a short while. 

Essenza lasts a lot longer, though, thankfully.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

cadomniel said:


> I actually had taken my bottle out and wore it yesterday...I have a have worn it a few times and at first didn't like it then when I wore it a few more times liked it more, and now I'm not sure I keep going back and forth with it.


It's very distinct and I don't think its uniquely crisp, pine-y scent would wear well on everyone.

I'm a big fan, though.


----------



## cadomniel

I pulled the trigger on Al Haramain L'Aventure, Armaf Tres Nuit and Rasasi La Yuquwam. Wanted to try some of these ''clone'' fragrances and compare to my samples of the real thing....

Still don't think I want to spend more than $100 on a bottle....but if I did, I would get Creed Aventus and GIT those are my two favorites. I really like a lot of Creeds but I am not as fanatic in this hobby yet to spend all my money on Creeds


----------



## cadomniel

Now up to 25 bottles in fragrance collection and have 4 more I want to add in the next month then time to start selling or giving away a few bottles


----------



## cadomniel

So I got the new bottles.

Armaf Tres Nuit = Creed GIT can wait. Might get one day but this is similar enough. Davidoff Cool Water is not even close.
Al Haramain L'Aventure - bye bye Aventus. Not even on my wish list anymore. 100% the same as Aventus after 20 minutes. 
Rasasi La Yuquwam - blind bought it and it was a mistake. This is pure leather with raspberry syrup dripped over it. Just not my style of frag.



cadomniel said:


> I pulled the trigger on Al Haramain L'Aventure, Armaf Tres Nuit and Rasasi La Yuquwam. Wanted to try some of these ''clone'' fragrances and compare to my samples of the real thing....
> 
> Still don't think I want to spend more than $100 on a bottle....but if I did, I would get Creed Aventus and GIT those are my two favorites. I really like a lot of Creeds but I am not as fanatic in this hobby yet to spend all my money on Creeds


----------



## roamer_fan

I am on the last dram of my Givenchy Gentleman, and when i was looking to replace it noted that the bottle has changed. The lady at the counter said it had also been reformulated. 

Has anyone tried the new version?


----------



## Will3020

Chanel Blu for men is outstanding !


----------



## StufflerMike

Bought last week when visiting Verona: The Merchant of Venice, limited edition La Fenice

Top Notes
Mandarin
Violet Leaf
Apple Blossom
Olibanum

Heart Notes
Black Pepper
Basil
Clove Buds
Orris

Base Notes
Cedarwood
Leather
Amber

Try, if you got the chsnce.


----------



## cadomniel

Will3020 said:


> Chanel Blu for men is outstanding !


Its what I'm wearing now


----------



## Tricky73

Cool water by day and Boss bottled by night


----------



## Colin G

I like Channel Allure for men and a Hugo Boss which name escapes me right now. It is discontinued so I always have to hunt for it on line.


----------



## cadomniel

Colin G said:


> I like Channel Allure for men and a Hugo Boss which name escapes me right now. It is discontinued so I always have to hunt for it on line.


I bought Chanel Allure Homme sport today


----------



## roamer_fan

I wear Givenchy Gentleman. The box, bottle and fragrance have just been redesigned. It smells far too citrusy now. 

I am devastated.


----------



## J. Drew

Wow, I am really late for this thread. 

Anyway, my go-to is Clive Christian 1872. It lasts all day long with just a few sprays in the morning, since it is 100% concentrated.


----------



## J. Drew

Okay, maybe not so late after all. I saw a post from 2013, and I got confused. Sorry everyone, I'm new here.


----------



## madlou

My go to cologne is polo black. Classy yet not overwhelming


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Huge fan of Czech and Speake Oxford & Cambridge is my spring/summer go to while Vetiver Vert is fall/winter. I would say besides that I gravitate towards smaller more obscure producers.


----------



## Lucaass29

Bvlgari Pour Homme Soir is my favorite cologne I've tried so far.


----------



## Econ

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille and Oud Wood for me


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Econ said:


> Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille and Oud Wood for me


I would love to try both of these. They seem like a style I would enjoy. Hoping to find some samples soon.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Tom Ford really has done wonderful things for "Main Stream" fragrance.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

Viking by Creed


----------



## Neognosis

Azzaro chrome pure when i am around my wife
jimmy choo man intense when im going to NOT be around my wife
dior sauvage when it is warm out
diptyque tam dao when it is cold out
robert graham valour for formal or semi formal events


----------



## cyberiot

My signature scent for 30 years:


----------



## ZIPPER79

4711 Kölnisch Wasser.....


----------



## jabster410

Creed Green Irish Tween or Aventus


----------



## cbouza3

I’m a Versace Blue guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harambe

I always try something new , but a big time playboy fan.


----------



## cadomniel

I just got YSL Kouros this week...I was scared to try it before because of all the descriptions of pissy notes/urinal cakes/fecal smell/cat pee etc. I think the opening does have a strong animalic "pissy note" but it quickly goes away and becomes an amazing and wonderful scent. I think the trick is to just go with one spray under the shirt otherwise the animalic notes do get too over powering. But I really like this stuff.
My first YSL was L'Homme which is really pleasant but totally dull and uninspired compared to Kouros and my other favorite from YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## bobernet

Creed Green Irish Tweed, and Bleu de Chanel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

"Cologne" from Etat Libre d'Orange. Nearly everything else they produce is wacky so they made a normal one just for fun.


----------



## Watchout312

Two years ago I found Aventus now Creed is all I wear. The quality is always on point.


----------



## Tricky73

Watchout312 said:


> Two years ago I found Aventus now Creed is all I wear. The quality is always on point.


Lovely collection of aftershave and watches. The polar is my next watch! Love the older 16570 model with the 40mm case and longer hands!

What make is the watch display box?


----------



## Watchout312

The box is a Wolf, I had two previous winders that lasted 1 year a piece. I have had the Wolf now for three years and it hasn’t lost a step.


----------



## dkauf

Creed Silver Mountain Water; not as much publicity as Aventus or some of the newer releases but timeless in my opinion


----------



## brmott

Versace Eros and Bvlgari Man


----------



## DANinCLE

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille and a the green and red Creed scents are my top 3. Hermès has an orange scent that is awesome too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsparty

My wife bought me Armani Code last Christmas, I've been happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Current rotation:

Spring/Summer - Ermenegildo Zegna Uomo
Fall/Winter - John Varvatos Vintage
Winter - Burberry Brit
Elegant Occasions - Chanel Allure Homme


----------



## debussychopin

i dont know too much about fragrances, but whenever im at the saks or some high end fashion place, i always get a sample of creed vetiver or diptyque philosykos.


----------



## ItnStln

rwbenjey said:


> Fall/Winter - John Varvatos Vintage


That's a good one!


----------



## Spyderco1993

Sexual the ladies love it


----------



## gmansbu

I'm kind of old school & go with DV (Duc de Vervins).


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

rwbenjey said:


> Current rotation:
> 
> Spring/Summer - Ermenegildo Zegna Uomo
> Fall/Winter - John Varvatos Vintage
> Winter - Burberry Brit
> Elegant Occasions - Chanel Allure Homme





ItnStln said:


> That's a good one!


Agreed! JV Vintage is one of my favorites.


----------



## debussychopin

I also still like CK Obsession.


----------



## briancruz

My current fragrance is Creed.


----------



## ItnStln

debussychopin said:


> I also still like CK Obsession.


That's one of my favorites.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I returned to Chanel‘s Antaeus a few years ago and although not quite as rich as when it was released in the 1980s I still love it.
I have become a one-fragrance guy just like I am a one-watch guy.

(before I went back to Antaeus I had Allure, Eau Sauvage, and a few from Jil Sander which were all taken off the market after two or three years. And I must admit a also went through one bottle of Cool Water aftershave many years ago - ouch)


----------



## debussychopin

I was going to look into Tom Ford Oud wood or the Leather one. Does anyone have any commentary on those two?


----------



## cadomniel

Sloopjohnb said:


> I returned to Chanel's Antaeus a few years ago and although not quite as rich as when it was released in the 1980s I still love it.
> I have become a one-fragrance guy just like I am a one-watch guy.
> 
> (before I went back to Antaeus I had Allure, Eau Sauvage, and a few from Jil Sander which were all taken off the market after two or three years. And I must admit a also went through one bottle of Cool Water aftershave many years ago - ouch)


Chanel Antaeus is one of my favorites as well


----------



## Watchout312

Tom Ford Oud Wood is a must have. Buy a small sample first then pull the trigger on a larger bottle.


----------



## debussychopin

So I bought a 4fl oz obsession from jomashop. It is dam cheap at 30 bux so i figure I give it a try, I hope it is not an old expired bottle...jomashop is usually pretty good at these things but first time to buy fragrance from there.


----------



## LabiVila

Once you go Viktor rolf, you never go back


----------



## gogeo

I can smell the guy at my office from 10 miles away...been working from home all week ugh

word to the wise, people should only sense your cologne if standing within inches of you....


----------



## MissAD

If you absolutely love frag, you should definitely check out Replica, they have some extremely satisfying scents, price point is Canadian 200-250 on the top end.
sephora gives out free samples, and I wouldn’t buy without knowing the dry down of a scent, the chemistry after an 8 hour day.
my entire other hobby is perfumes, currently I’m in love with Tom Ford SB


----------



## ItnStln

MissAD said:


> If you absolutely love frag, you should definitely check out Replica, they have some extremely satisfying scents, price point is Canadian 200-250 on the top end.
> sephora gives out free samples, and I wouldn't buy without knowing the dry down of a scent, the chemistry after an 8 hour day.
> my entire other hobby is perfumes, currently I'm in love with Tom Ford SB


I'll check it out, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## debussychopin

What do you guys think of Montblanc Legend Intense? I have ordered a 3.3 from fragrance net im very curious. Pretty cheap to just see if this is a fabulous cologne or not. I want something sexy but still safe for work (let say, a slow Friday (Not a lot of people in the office on fridays here) but not a busy monday or tuesday).


----------



## edolecki

I love Tabac. It's cheap and it smells great. I also love Acqua di Parma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroboi82

I always like getting a new one, I generally have up to about 10 or so bottles at any given time.

My current favourite for Weekends / nights is Jimmy Choo Man Intense and my latest purchase (I'm using daily in the office)
is Azzaro Chrome Pure.


----------



## jirij

It took me a while to find 'my' current fragrance. And as we all know, nothing in life is really permanent, so my choices will probably change at some point. But right now, I really enjoy Serge Lutens Vetiver Oriental as my everyday, and Serge Lutens Muscs Koublai Khan as my 'special days' scent. I also have Ambre Sultan (also Serge Lutens), that I don't currently use. In the past, I also tried Gris Clair (...Serge Lutens), which was excellent.

Re Vetiver Oriental: this one is really great. Not only it has decent projection, but my wife can smell it on me after whole day when I come back from work. I apply only three sprays to my chest / lower neck. The scent develops and opens nicely.

Muscs Koublai Khan is to me in fragrances what you'd call a Holy Grail in horology. Works perfectly on my skin, is super comfortable to wear. Some might call it too wild perhaps, but hey, I find it perfect for those days that I like to feel special. Also, you might find that fragrance classified for the colder months. Well I wore it happily in the Summer too, and its awesome 

Any other Serge Lutens fans here?


----------



## bsshog40

My wife always buys me Joop! It smells good though!


----------



## ganagati

I've got a bottle of Aqua di Parma that I'd love to finish....after finding out how great Creed smells, I can't wait to pick up a bottle. Not wanting to waste the Aqua di Parma, though, I'll wait until that's gone...


----------



## mrwatchusername

Discovered a new perfume recently. Was in Singapore trying to get Aventus Creed but it was not available in the few shops I visited with the limited time I had. A saleslady then recommended that I check out Rance's Heroique. It does have a similar scent to Aventus. Fragrantica.com states that both scents have top notes of bergamot and blackcurrant, followed by jasmine and patchouli; and vanilla and woody base.


----------



## debussychopin

Chanel Allure Homme ed Blanche

Please dont buy this, or at least anyone in California. 

I want it all to myself.


----------



## debussychopin

These days I have a fondness towards creed original santal.


----------



## quixote

I always use bvlgari. Cheap and smells good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joombo

Dior eau sauvage ( note the eau) and terre d' Hermes


----------



## dannyking

joombo said:


> Dior eau sauvage ( note the eau) and terre d' Hermes


Terre d'Hermes is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl

Pecksniff's Professional. 
Or Joop! Homme, the original in pink.

Two very different fragrances.


----------



## dannyking

Guys, what is the your opinion about the solid colognes becoming popular these days with the business travel crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote

dannyking said:


> Terre d'Hermes is nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So hermes perfume has a very fruity scent. I only liked one of the Hermes perfume. Forgot which one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote

dannyking said:


> Terre d'Hermes is nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some hermes perfumes has a very fruity scent. I only liked one of the Hermes perfume. Forgot which one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

quixote said:


> Some hermes perfumes has a very fruity scent. I only liked one of the Hermes perfume. Forgot which one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is true. Here es us big on fruity scents!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin

I'm a fan of issey miyake colognes, and you can never go wrong with polo


----------



## P.J.M.

Green Irish Tweed by Creed


----------



## F7LTHY

Trying to get laid - Aventus
Trying to be Alpha - Tuscan leather


----------



## DeCrow

A lot of my hobby's have started with asking myself the question: what should a gentleman posess ?
Obviously at one point the answer was "an automatic watch" - unfortunately for my watch, but also, before that: a nice perfume.
So there was at that point in time a very intense period when I read all I could about which fragrances are considered good etc. I bought a lot of samples, then I bought a lot of bottles, looking for that ultimate fragrance that would be better than all the rest. I never found it, as, after a while, invariably, I got tired of a scent.
So I stopped that hobby, and now I have a small collection of bottles that will last me a lot of years still.

My favourites still are: 
Gypsy Water by Byredo
Mefisto from Xerjoff
Aventus by Creed
Sel Marin by Heeley
Platinum Egoiste by Chanel
1869 by Acca Kappa
Bois D'Ombrie by Eau d'Italy

I still like them all, but I don't have the "aha!!!" feeling anymore, which is a pity.


----------



## DeCrow

MissAD said:


> If you absolutely love frag, you should definitely check out Replica, they have some extremely satisfying scents, price point is Canadian 200-250 on the top end.
> sephora gives out free samples, and I wouldn't buy without knowing the dry down of a scent, the chemistry after an 8 hour day.
> my entire other hobby is perfumes, currently I'm in love with Tom Ford SB


...... oooooh you cannot use "Replica" on a watch forum !!!!!!


----------



## DeCrow

dannyking said:


> That is true. Here es us big on fruity scents!!


I agree. Luckily, sometimes they bring out something like Eau de Rhubarbe. I love that one !


----------



## Watchout312

P.J.M. said:


> Green Irish Tweed by Creed


That's a good one, wearing it right now.


----------



## JDMLS430

Acqua di gio - Giorgio Armani


----------



## City74

Lately I have been wearing Opus 1870 by Penhaligons. Also wear Aventus by Creed and Tobacco Vanilla by Tom Ford


----------



## briang583

Nmishkin said:


> I'm a fan of issey miyake colognes, and you can never go wrong with polo


I had to write something about this . When I was a kid there was this doctor who supported our hockey program and was at the rink a lot who wore Polo. I hated that scent so much that to this day I feel like I can smell it if anyone in the building is wearing it. I honestly imediately dislike people wearing it, although I truly don't want to and they (and I'm sure you) are probably really nice people.


----------



## briang583

For a reasonably priced one I really like Bottega Veneta and JPG Le Male. A bit more pricey I like Creed Millésime Impérial


----------



## clbryant1981

I still like Polo. Green on most days, blue when feeling sporty


----------



## johnmichael

Old school----Aqua Velva


----------



## JDMLS430

Seems creed makes some good stuff. I'm curious about aventus


----------



## City74

JDMLS430 said:


> Seems creed makes some good stuff. I'm curious about aventus


Aventus is probably the most wearable of the Creed scents. It can go with about anyone and smells good on just about everyone. I think the Creed boutiques have an atomizer sale going on so you could try several scents for less then the regular fare


----------



## Tres

The only four i have and still looking for a signature.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## martletsuk

Vetivier - Santa Maria Novella. Worn it for 20 odd years.

Liked Penthaligon's Raquets but don't think it's made any more.


----------



## ady1989

Nope, never use any. I have allergies which sucks.


----------



## hendryyyy

Diptyque Vetyverio EDP
Diptyque Tempo EDP
YSL La Nuit de l'homme
L'occitane Eau de Cade

current favourites


----------



## Cryslay33

true lover of the fragrance for life


----------



## Buschyfor3

The original YSL Pour Homme that launched in 1971. Which makes my cologne a damn sight older than I am.


----------



## lawtaxi

Used to wear Aramis; now too old to smell good LOL


----------



## Agent Sands

These days, I'm more into fragrances than I am watches!

Anyway, current favorites:

Spring: Gucci Pour Homme II

Summer: Hermes Eau des Merveilles

Fall: Tom Ford Ombre Leather '16

Winter: Dunhill Icon (day) / Robert Graham Fortitude (night)


----------



## nevermind

Oajan by Marly
https://marlyboutiqueusa.com/men-unisex-fragrances/22-oajan.html


----------



## amg786

Thierry Mugler Angel
Antonio puig Quorum (oldie but goodie)
Versace Eros



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

To me, it's got to be dunhill !


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

I've tried lots of various fragrances, and really can't seem to replace a core group of them.
Bvlgari Aqva is fantastic for summer.
Bvlgari Pour Homme Extreme is grapefruity goodness, less casual than Aqva.
YSL Nuit de l'Homme is my go to "evening out" fragrance, especially in the fall and winter.
I also have a Creed Aventus "ripoff" called "Pineapple vintage" that I actually love, although the longevity could be better. Smells better than some Aventus batches, imo.
Finally I use Unforgivable by Sean John for work, as it's simple, casual, and inoffensive. Doesn't last very long, but I also got it for fairly cheap.

I've tried various others, but again, can't seem to find anything that is like to replace any of these with.


----------



## Tres

I think i might have found my favorite perfume and probabky will be my signature. It is encre noir a la extreme by lalique. It smells dark and damp in a good way.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## P7ast1k

Far too many to list.
I think at last count I had something like 50 different fragrances, plus various samples
Current faves are Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille, Creeds including Aventus (although becoming a bit too common), & GIT, Dior Homme Parfum & intense, Hermes Amber Narguile and Dior Fahrenheit parfum. But these will change as the weather warms up.
I prefer to go for the parfum versions as toilet water doesn't last on my skin


----------



## nglasi98

Just got Spring from Dedcool and im loving it.


----------



## DanThompson

I love almost everything from the house of Creed. My signature scent is Green Irish Tweed with Aventus used occasionally. During the fall and winter, I really like Viking. No other scents get as many compliments as those 3. I regularly get told that I smell amazing after a hug


----------



## gh0stleader

Bleu(Parfum), Wanted, Invictus, Y by YSL, Spicebomb, Eros, Chrome, Happy, Polo Sport, & Safari


----------



## paulhotte

Tom Ford Black Orchid.


----------



## noleblooded

YSL L’Homme


----------



## richardlay

Le Labo Bergamotte 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr

Maison Margiella Replica, "By the fireplace".


----------



## johnmichael

Aqua Velva


----------



## solesman

My favourite scents currently.

DS & Durga: Burning Barber Shop
Helmut Lang Pour Homme Cologne
Creed Aventus
Atelier Cologne: Mandarine Glaciale


----------



## Rledwards25

YSL L'homme is my go-to cologne. My wife loves when I wear it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## edolecki

Aqua Di Parma Colonia Quercia. It's my signature now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpgaloot

So I stumbled across this thread just killing some time during a dry meeting. I had no idea how expensive reading the forums could be.....

I've been a 3 fragrance rotation guy; Polo Green, Drakkar Noir, and Acqua di Gio. 2 classics from my teenage years, and one newer one. Zero thought required.

After reading this thread, I stopped by the fragrance counter at Nordstroms. Long story short, I left with bottles of Creed Aventus and Creed Royal Oud. I never thought I'd spend that kind of money on cologne, but what a difference! I ordered 6 Creed testers online to try some of their other fragrances more than just on a test strip.

I've known that Polo and Drakkar have changed since I was a kid, honestly they have lost some of the punch they had in the 80s. I'll keep the Acqua di Gio in rotation, the other two are getting retired. It's stunning how much better the Creed is than the old school stuff I was using. Give me another week or two to get over the sting of dropping a grand on a couple bottles of cologne, and I'll be ready to thank you guys! 

--
dpgaloot


----------



## Kjelldb85

Creed is lovely. 
Falling more and more in love with Roja Parfums. Scandal and Reckless are the best I’ve ever had.


----------



## CasinoRoyale

currently - Chanel Bleu EDP // Creed Aventus is also excellent


----------



## Deledda

Eau de Cartier. 
Blue de Chanel. 
It's funny how body chemistry can make a scent smell great on one person, and like tear gas on another. 
Pretty much always bought something I didn't smell every time I was out.


----------



## jake_2m

I’ve been wearing nothing but Armani Code for about two years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

I only wear Givency gentleman only


----------



## Trel

I wish I could be a single fragrance guy (same way I wish I could be a single watch guy) but my tastes are just too fickle.
I break things up roughly into seasons and whether I'm wearing something for daytime/office or nighttime/date night.

Spring: Guerlain Vetiver, Dior Homme
Summer: Thierry Mugler Cologne, Guerlain Homme EdP
Fall: YSL Rive Gauche, Robert Graham Valour
Winter: L'Instant de Guerlain, YSL M7


----------



## Lodi

Recently A friend who work in fashion business gave me this perfume, I like it very much










Another question, could you recommend a good "woody" fragrance?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

This is a bit out of the box, but the BLUE RIDGE Beard Oil from Beautiful Bastard is a really nice woodsy smell.


----------



## bobernet

Nothing but Bois du Portugal lately. I think it’s my new favorite.


----------



## Kittysafe

bobernet said:


> Nothing but Bois du Portugal lately. I think it's my new favorite.


Creed's real good. I've got s few samples of a few of theirs I really like. Can't really imagine throwing $400 on a bottle, which is why I really like Creed as they will let you order sample sizes of all their stuff.


----------



## bobernet

Kittysafe said:


> Creed's real good. I've got s few samples of a few of theirs I really like. Can't really imagine throwing $400 on a bottle, which is why I really like Creed as they will let you order sample sizes of all their stuff.


Actually, once I realized how much I like it and the rumors of vaulting, I bought a bunch to store. I have 1L in reserve.

I also like Green Irish Tweed, and Bleu de Chanel.


----------



## Racerke

Really love the Green irish tweed, great smell 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Just picked up a bottle of Givenchy Gentleman cologne and I have to say for spring/summer wear I think it’s going to be great


----------



## smurfdon

My favorite is TomFord.


----------



## ElliotH11

Chrome Pure, typically my go-to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

I wore Royall Muske for years, then they changed the formula a few years ago. I went through dozens and dozens of samples before settling on something new. Two somethings new, as it turned out. Acqua di Parma Essenza for fall/winter, and Penhaligon's 1870 in the warmer months.


----------



## cruzmisl

My top three are Creed Viking, Creed Aventus and Maison Margiela Replica At the Barber's. 

I sprayed a tester of Viking on my wrist while walking through Neiman Marcus. Couldn't stop smelling my wrist the whole way home. Went back the next day and bought it. It is expensive though.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99

Fahrenheit by Dior.


----------



## AlexC1202

My all time favorite is Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. But sometimes I might prefer Aventus over it.


----------



## baraj1466

old school - Eternity and Obsession.


----------



## Egsise

Chanel Allure Homme Edition Blanche, Armani Diamonds, CK Dark Obsession.
When I tried Creed Aventus and Green Irish Tweed my gf said that I smell like an old man(I'm 42).


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Morning edition....


----------



## enycelilc

bleu de chanel and ysl l'homme

do you guys usually pay retail at department stores for cologne? there are several sites online that have discounted products but i hesitate to buy from them because of fakes / old stock.


----------



## bobernet

enycelilc said:


> bleu de chanel and ysl l'homme
> 
> do you guys usually pay retail at department stores for cologne? there are several sites online that have discounted products but i hesitate to buy from them because of fakes / old stock.


I've bought discounted Creed from Finescents. I search the fragrance forums to see who are reliable trusted sellers. I've also bought direct from the NY boutique.


----------



## enycelilc

bobernet said:


> I've bought discounted Creed from Finescents. I search the fragrance forums to see who are reliable trusted sellers. I've also bought direct from the NY boutique.


thanks! will check them out


----------



## SupremeRolex

Nearly all of the finance bros on Wall St wear Creed Aventus.


----------



## benjib2196

My daily wearer Chanel Egoiste Platinum. Has been my go to for about 3 years now.


----------



## bobernet

SupremeRolex said:


> Nearly all of the finance bros on Wall St wear Creed Aventus.


An excellent reason not to wear it. ;-)


----------



## Trel

SupremeRolex said:


> Nearly all of the finance bros on Wall St wear Creed Aventus.


I don't wear Aventus so I don't have a dog in the fight, but a lot of guys (and gals) wear Aventus for the simple reason that it's a very good fragrance. Expensive? Yes. Ludicrous quality-control? Unfortunately, yes. But other than that, it smells very pleasant. It lasts a long time. Even if not everyone *loves* it, no one ever dislikes it, so it's extremely safe for an office environment.


----------



## MarcelT

Are there any Amouage fans here?


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

Green Irish Tweed is my go to


----------



## meking

cbouza3 said:


> I'm a Versace Blue guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reviving an old post here, but had to say I love Versace Blue. Nice choice.


----------



## meking

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've been using Burberry London on and off for years. One of my favorite mainstream scents. I have a nearly-full bottle though because I've switched to mainly shaving shop scents.


I've been wearing Burberry (I don't think it's London though) for the past few weeks. My wife likes it even more than I do. Definitely a winner.


----------



## jefhihuabi

My wife always gets me fragrances as gifts. Is she trying to tell me something?


----------



## Kjian414

On the topic of fragrances I just tried creed’s love in black and it has a surprisingly attractive smell to it. Smells like something familiar but I can’t put my finger on it.


----------



## missalaire

I like Hermes D'orange Verte. It's a light, clean, and crisp citrusy scent.


----------



## eddieo396

There has been only ONE fragrance that I have ever received compliments and that is Paul Sebastian . I only use PS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Just bought Givenchy Gentleman EDP and I like it quite a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31

La Nuit De L'Homme Yves Saint Laurent has been my favorite. Just ran out and need more!


----------



## carlosimery

City74 said:


> Just bought Givenchy Gentleman EDP and I like it quite a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

I love my Tomford Tuscan Leather Intense, 8.5 oz./ 250 mL


----------



## Voyager57

I think I’ve tried them all from Chanels to Dior’s to Hermès and none live up to the stuff 20 years ago. I guess the exotic ingredients like Oak Moss and Oud are scarce now and their are laws to protect them. So manufacturers synthesize to create artificial ingredients. I’ve settled on a few...Burberry Brit Rhythm Intense, Mont Blanc Legend Spirit and good old Burberry for Men. Nothing like Halston 1-12 of the 80s tho.


----------



## wristplug

Lately is has been Creed Viking


----------



## ryanboude

wristplug said:


> Lately is has been Creed Viking


I've heard so much about Creed lately. Does it really live up to the hype???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristplug

ryanboude said:


> I've heard so much about Creed lately. Does it really live up to the hype???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to say. Yes it smells good, but for the amount they charge? That answer would be no for most people - myself included. It wasn't a planned purchase, and I probably won't buy it again. 
I have noticed that it does last longer than most of the other brands I've used. I switched over from Chanel Egoiste - loved the smell but it wouldn't last longer than 10 minutes! Have you tried them out in a dept store?


----------



## mrwatchusername

Speaking for myself, the perfume which has given me the most comments and compliments is Creed Aventus by far. The scent is long lasting and strong. I think you should treat yourself to a bottle, and then see if it's worth future purchases (as it is relatively quite pricey).


----------



## wristplug

dsabinojr said:


> Speaking for myself, the perfume which has given me the most comments and compliments is Creed Aventus by far. The scent is long lasting and strong. I think you should treat yourself to a bottle, and then see if it's worth future purchases (as it is relatively quite pricey).


Agree - Aventus scent is strong (a bit too heavy for my taste), but it was also the longest lasting. i could still smell it after a full day at the office.


----------



## ChrisMoJo

I tend to stick with Davidoff cool water.


----------



## JLater

Bleu de Chanel Parfum for men. Normally more than I would spend but had a gift card and have really enjoyed this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

YSL Homme, and for old school CK One


----------



## Fred Fiore

Not bizarre! Love them too! Put on before sleeping! How weird is that?!


----------



## Fred Fiore

Definitely the longest lasting. but not worth the price which is too high?


----------



## Time Exposure

Currently enjoying Chanel Bleu. Prior to that I was wearing Gucci Made To Measure (by Tom Ford, I think). Prior to that was Issey Miyake (but I forget which).


----------



## Henraa

My everyday fragrance is Sauvage by Dior, love it and so does my wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLater

Time Exposure said:


> Currently enjoying Chanel Bleu. Prior to that I was wearing Gucci Made To Measure (by Tom Ford, I think). Prior to that was Issey Miyake (but I forget which).


Same here with the Chanel Bleu. Just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

CREED ALL DAY


----------



## City74




----------



## gaurdianarc

Mint Blanc star walker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

OK I will weigh in here. I only wear after shave and only after I shave.

My three current favorites are 4711, Wunderwasser and Proraso.

I always imagined that 4711 to any German guy is like Old Spice to any American guy. Am I right on that account.


----------



## Trel

Having lived in both Germany and the US, I'd say Tabac is the equivalent to Old Spice. 4711 has too much citrus. But yeah, if you mean it's the aftershave that a guy goes for because that's what his father and grandfather wore.

Incidentally, if you like Italian-style aftershaves, try to find some Floid.


----------



## cadomniel

I am wearing Dior Homme Intense. Dior Homme and Dior Homme Intense are two of my current favorites too bad Dior completely ruined them in 2020 with the new reformulations!


----------



## Shinjitsu

My trio (and a guest sometimes) :

Chanel - Bleu de Chanel
Acqua di Parma - Colonia
Maison Martin Margiela - Untitled

And when I feel a change in Floris - Jermyn Street


----------



## yourwatch617

Dolce light blue. Burberry for men


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I prefer Lux le Fuol. It has a working man’s musk sort of like week old Mac and Cheese microwaved in a yellowed gym sock. Second would have to be Vivier Heest. I’ve heard they actually milked the glands of randy ferrets for its peculiar aroma. How they went about getting them randy I’d rather not know...


----------



## TrlRnr

Just about any vetiver ...vetiver is sent to us by the gods ...Le Labo Vetiver 46 is the epitome of vetiver goodness!


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Montblanc legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex

Hugo Boss or Hugo Boss: The Scent


----------



## drlagares

Z0Tex said:


> Hugo Boss or Hugo Boss: The Scent


smells so good


----------



## ProgZilla

Frag of the Day:


----------



## cruzmisl

ryanboude said:


> I've heard so much about Creed lately. Does it really live up to the hype???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say yes! Viking first then Aventus. Viking was the first fragrance I tested and couldn't stop smelling it all day. I went back the next day and dropped the $400 on it which is ludicrous but worth every penny.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Classic Penhaligons


----------



## ProgZilla

Frag of the day:


----------



## ProgZilla

Frag of the Day:


----------



## emiTstI

My current fav:

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgZilla

Frag of the day..


----------



## Heljestrand

My fragrance collection continues to grow. Missing are some misplaced bottles of Floris Santal. I have a soft spot for Floris and Penhaligons novelties.


----------



## CSG

Man perfume? The 80's are that way ----->


----------



## sashko

Dior Eau Savage - if it's good enough for Alain Delon...


----------



## ChrisQP09

Creed or Tom Ford all the way, hands down!


----------



## rich_d_jones

Current collection:
Alexandria - Boschetti Della Costa and Hawaii Volano, Bogart - Pour Homme, Dior - Eau Sauvage and Homme Intense, Davidoff - Cool Water, Estee Lauder - Aramis, Hugo Boss - Bottled, M&W - Tabac, Tom Ford - Grey Vetiver.

I have a few I want to try out next time I'm in London (and London is open).


----------



## rich_d_jones

Current collection:
Alexandria - Boschetti Della Costa and Hawaii Volano, Bogart - Pour Homme, Dior - Eau Sauvage and Homme Intense, Davidoff - Cool Water, Estee Lauder - Aramis, Hugo Boss - Bottled, M&W - Tabac, Tom Ford - Grey Vetiver.

I have a few I want to try out next time I'm in London (and London is open).


----------



## tikander

Watches and fragrances are my two favourite pastimes, both of which I love equally and spend equal amounts of time reading and learning more about. And wearing. Between my watches and fragrances I have about 50 in total in my collection. Both hobbies share similarities - the main focus is obviously in wearing them and enjoying their beauty while their primary function is secondary to us as the aestethics overpower being able to tell time and de-odorant, anticeptic qualities, respectively. But there's more; the other thing is understanding how they work - with watches it's understanding the movements and what each part is for, and with fragrances, how the perfume is composed, how natural essences are extracted and what syntethics needed to bind the scent together, and what each ingredient, both smells like individually, and how they support each other to create the composition.


----------



## tikander

.... Oh, and yet I overlooked so many similarities! Layering, mixing perfumes is like modding, tinkering and changing straps. On the subject of straps, I've got a cart full of them ready to check out from cheapestnatostraps, and I just ordered a set of colonias to try out from Claus Porto (both have sales now btw). And as the hobbies compete for my money, have to draw one more analogy: the different price points and budget groups. On these forums (here and fragrantica and basenotes) there are different 'support groups' for each: Luxury (the Roja Doves and Creeds are the Audemarses and Rolexes), niche perfumes with their micro manufacture counterparts, cheap classics (the Azzarros, Pinauds and Drakkars are the G-shocks and Seiko 5s), and then there are of course the commercial ones (fashion brands Emporio Armanis and Tommy Hilfigers are the, well, the same), as well as the higher end names, the list goes on... So one can get (sucked) into eather hobby regardless of budget or style. 

Do you guys find any other similarities?


----------



## Jim Addy

Favorite - Savage and CB 

Jim


----------



## sylt

Xerjoff Gao


----------



## sylt

Lorenzo Villoresi Uomo


----------



## sylt

Tom Ford Tuscan Leather


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

sylt said:


> Tom Ford Tuscan Leather
> View attachment 15885208


I have the FF and come across good deal on Tom Ford often. I've been thinking about this one, lost cherry or our wood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenin

sylt said:


> Tom Ford Tuscan Leather
> View attachment 15885208


My fav and tobacco vanille

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstrooper

The first 3 from the left are my wife's, rest is mine.


----------



## kurtispatterson35

I love wear *Bvlgari BLV Pour Homme* perfume and this is a blend of ginger, galangal, cardamom, ginkgo leaves, cedar, juniper berries, sandalwood, musk, grey teak, spicy-woody smell, a velvety and silkier touch of tobacco blossom.


----------



## [BOBO]

Last year I bought a watch second hand from a Florida based dealer.
When it arrived, the strap smelled strongly of something sweet vanilla-jasmine-ish. In the beginning, it kind of bothered me, but as the scent faded, I started to miss it.

So, I contacted the dealer. Was it his cologne?
It was not, but he thought he might now who it belonged to. The strap maker!

What does the strap maker wear?
Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille

I never tried Tom Ford before.
So I ordered a sample. And while I was at it, I also ordered a sample of the Jasmine Rouge and, stupidly enough, the Tobacco Oud...
What if I like the Oud the best?

Really hoping to find that scent that I'm looking for. And I hope it wasn't the Tobacco Oud.


----------



## zchauvin

Tom Ford Vanilla is very nice, I personally wear Floris No.89 as I’m a James Bond fan. The shaving cream is quite nice as well.


----------



## neilziesing

U_A said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a fraghead... The only cologne I really like is Drakkar Noir. If I don't wear that, I don't wear anything in the way of fragrances.


Been wearing that myself since the 80s. For a cologne, that's my go to scent.

Also tried Poets of Berlin which is much lighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

[BOBO] said:


> Last year I bought a watch second hand from a Florida based dealer.
> When it arrived, the strap smelled strongly of something sweet vanilla-jasmine-ish. In the beginning, it kind of bothered me, but as the scent faded, I started to miss it.
> 
> So, I contacted the dealer. Was it his cologne?
> It was not, but he thought he might now who it belonged to. The strap maker!
> 
> What does the strap maker wear?
> Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille
> 
> I never tried Tom Ford before.
> So I ordered a sample. And while I was at it, I also ordered a sample of the Jasmine Rouge and, stupidly enough, the Tobacco Oud...
> What if I like the Oud the best?
> 
> Really hoping to find that scent that I'm looking for. And I hope it wasn't the Tobacco Oud.


Godfrey

So, the samples arrived and the Tobacco Vanille was the one I was looking for.
I really like it and never before have I got so much positive reactions to my cologne.👍🏼

The jasmine Rouge was a bit too sweet for me and felt a bit feminine. I liked the Tobacco Oud, but compared to the Tobacco Vanille, I feel it's a bit boring.

Next on the list would be something citrusy I think. Perhaps bergamot...
Ideally, I would like to get something smelling of tobacco, bergamot and juniper berries.
Can't find anything that has all three, though.

A sample of the Tom Ford Venetian Bergamot is on its way. The closest I found.
Also put a sample each of the F*****g Fabolous and the Oud Wood in the basket.

Any suggestions for tobacco, bergamot and juniper berries?


----------



## tikander

[BOBO] said:


> Godfrey
> 
> So, the samples arrived and the Tobacco Vanille was the one I was looking for.
> I really like it and never before have I got so much positive reactions to my cologne.👍🏼
> 
> The jasmine Rouge was a bit too sweet for me and felt a bit feminine. I liked the Tobacco Oud, but compared to the Tobacco Vanille, I feel it's a bit boring.
> 
> Next on the list would be something citrusy I think. Perhaps bergamot...
> Ideally, I would like to get something smelling of tobacco, bergamot and juniper berries.
> Can't find anything that has all three, though.
> 
> A sample of the Tom Ford Venetian Bergamot is on its way. The closest I found.
> Also put a sample each of the F*****g Fabolous and the Oud Wood in the basket.
> 
> Any suggestions for tobacco, bergamot and juniper berries?


Hi!

I recommend you try Miller Harris' Feuilles de Tabac - while it doesn't have juniper berries, it does have pine and sage to give that coniferous edge, and pimento and allspice for that spicy berry side of juniper berries. It does have a little bergamot on top and an almost photorealistic scent of still humid tobacco leaves. The scent itself starts as almost a premium bay rum, settling into masculine dark fougere, before drying out borderind gourmand territory but not quite going there all the way. It might take a few wearings to acquire the taste for it but once you have, I can tell you that interesting things happen to me when I wear this...

If you want to fully savour the juniper, I suggest you try the at the same time bright and sensuous Ginepro di Sardegna by Acqua di Parma, wonderfully intense, almost smoky and intriguing green scent with the juniper as the leading actor.


----------



## [BOBO]

tikander said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recommend you try Miller Harris' Feuilles de Tabac - while it doesn't have juniper berries, it does have pine and sage to give that coniferous edge, and pimento and allspice for that spicy berry side of juniper berries. It does have a little bergamot on top and an almost photorealistic scent of still humid tobacco leaves. The scent itself starts as almost a premium bay rum, settling into masculine dark fougere, before drying out borderind gourmand territory but not quite going there all the way. It might take a few wearings to acquire the taste for it but once you have, I can tell you that interesting things happen to me when I wear this...
> 
> If you want to fully savour the juniper, I suggest you try the at the same time bright and sensuous Ginepro di Sardegna by Acqua di Parma, wonderfully intense, almost smoky and intriguing green scent with the juniper as the leading actor.


Thank you so much for the tips!
I'll get some samples of those too.👍🏼


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Creed is my most high end currently.


----------



## retailrolexblues

It's interesting how different fragrances settle and present slightly differently on individuals

Current line up is:


Creed Erolfa (for me the best-smelling Creed product although so many of their scents are great)
Dior Sauvage (daily driver for me but it's become a bit too common now IMO)
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (a bit citrusy for every day but a nice change up)


----------



## discerningtime

My go-tos are Chanel Bleu, Versace Eros, Spicebomb, and Dior Sauvage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjule111

YoungFatherTime said:


> Creed is my most high end currently.


I just picked up the creed cologne and also the creed Aventus and both seem to b poor performers .. especially considering the price tag and both being EDP.. ..i get better performance from my chanel brands and really don't see all the hype ..but just wondering whats your experience? I know the older batches of aventus are supposebly better performers and are highly collectible

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tman916

I've been rocking the savage recently as many have bought up! I find it a very good night time scent. Sometimes I wear lost cherry as well from Tom Ford but this may not be many dudes' style!


----------



## YoungFatherTime

I have like 5 to 6 bottles of cologne.
I need to go down to about 3 as I don’t wear everyday so they sometimes go to waste.


----------



## Drudge

On the YSL kick lately...


----------



## discerningtime

Just picked up the Tom Ford Costa Azzurra. Not sure yet how I feel about it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purplephoenix77

I have a scent box subscription and am still figuring out what I like. I like this months fragrance which is John Varvatos.


----------



## bombaywalla

Not a fradhead but love
YSL Kouros
Drakkar Noir
Hugo Boss Number One
Paco Rabanne original
Lacoste original green bottle with white plastic front & back.


----------



## alpaslan

I used to use YSL Jazz for many years, until it was discontinued.

On Ebay I see some, but cannot trust to buy them.

I`ve read that Cerrutti 1881, and Van Cleef Arpels Tsar are considered as similar to YSL Jazz. Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## debussychopin

I have a few: 

warmer days to the office I wear
Bracken for Man Amouage
Bleu de chanel edt

Autumn /colder days to the office I wear
Parfum de Marly Herod
Italian cypress Tom ford

Nights I go out , I usually wear Original Santal creed or Parfum de marly Oajan
or Interlude for man Amouage or Tom ford Tobacco oud

Tom ford edp grey vetiver i wear all year round to the office

Got a few other fragrances and decants but dont use them often. Those above are my go-tos


----------



## CMartinEnt

Creed Aventus Cologne, milisime imperial, Tom Ford Mandarino Di Amalfi are my top 3. Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue Intense is my daily wear currently.


----------



## MikeJ99

Blue de Chanel (parfum), Tom Ford Mandarino de Amalfi, YSL Le Nuit de homme (parfum). My top 3 at the moment. As spring kick lots of fruity and sweet scents will take over!


----------



## davidcalgary29

Bigjule111 said:


> I just picked up the creed cologne and also the creed Aventus and both seem to b poor performers .. especially considering the price tag and both being EDP.. ..i get better performance from my chanel brands and really don't see all the hype ..but just wondering whats your experience? I know the older batches of aventus are supposebly better performers and are highly collectible
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Creed can be worn by most people in most situations, and most of their scents are really quite nice, if not outstanding. And they have a few, like Green Irish Tweed and Jardin d'Amalfi, which really are as good as anything on the market and transcend the brand. While I have some questions about the provenance and quality of the company itself, these concerns don't extend to their products for me, although I do understand complaints that their scents are just generically pleasing and generally underpowered.


----------



## Bullydog

Versace Eros Flame is my fav as of now. Tiffany & Love isn't bad either.


----------



## 03hemi

Cartier, Roadster.


----------



## damienmcguigan

Some of my favourites are:
Parfum de Marly Layton
Nishane Hacivat
Pasha de Cartier Parfum
Terre d'hermes Eau Tres Fraiche
Blue de Chanel EDP


----------



## Andoy

Polo - Ralph Lauren - Blue


----------



## OogieBoogie

Currently...
Dior Sauvage
Dior Sauvage Extreme
Mont Blanc Legend Spirit
Givenchy Gentlemen
Issey Miyaki L'Eau D'Issey
Davidoff Cool Water
Molton Brown Re-Charge Black Pepper
Molton Brown Tobacco Absolute
Molton Brown Oudh Accord & Gold


----------



## [BOBO]

Ok, I need something to compete with Tom Ford Tobacco Oud since I only have a limited supply and don't want to wear it every day...

Will TF Oud Wood work as an alternative?

Also, is the F*ing Fabolous worth the money?


----------



## [BOBO]

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, I need something to compete with Tom Ford Tobacco Oud since I only have a limited supply and don't want to wear it every day...
> 
> Will TF Oud Wood work as an alternative?
> 
> Also, is the F*ing Fabolous worth the money?


Godfrey

Didn't dare to take a shot, so I ordered some samples.
Incoming from Tom Ford:
F*cking Fabolous
Oud Wood
Hombre Leather
Nior Extreme


----------



## debussychopin

Just purchased a 100ml bottle of Amouage Epic man from jomashop , decent deal. I freaking love this fragrance, it is like royalty and a symphony all rolled up in one. Going to put it into my work rotation, currently wearing Nisean from PdM almost everyday, two sprays to the neck.


----------



## Joshua G

Versatile/almost all-season signature; works best on me in the summer/fall/winter, though: Serge Lutens ~ Chergui
Spring/summer signature: Chanel ~ Bois des Iles
Winter signature if I have $$$ to burn: Frederic Malle ~ Musc Ravageur
Spring/summer runner up: Ormond Jayne ~ Ormond Man


----------



## debussychopin

Ive been really into green, barbershop type fragrances these days. Maybe because Im getting older. Getting a bottle of Polo Green edt the classic one soon


----------



## taylorcummings97

Creed Aventus for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

I love Creed aventus yes, I dont think anyone dislikes it. I get disappointed whenever I visit the dept stores and always their creed tester is completely empty.

Got the Polo Green. Love this cologne. Sharp and manly and green fresh and a bit smoky and leathery, just the way I like it. Never was into this frag while back I guess I was still too young in the nose.


----------



## caribiner23

_Flashback_ by Studio Olfactive is my signature cologne.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> Ok, I need something to compete with Tom Ford Tobacco Oud since I only have a limited supply and don't want to wear it every day...
> 
> Will TF Oud Wood work as an alternative?
> 
> Also, is the F*ing Fabolous worth the money?


tobacco oud is a great fragrance, but i would never wear it outside of the house. It's got a bit of 'dirty underwear' skank in the base. 
oud wood completely different from tobacco oud.
f fabulous is a nice fragrance but not very versatile and i dont think it is worth the money. It is a fragrance best to get a free sample vial from the dept store and leave it at that.. Lot of tom fords are nice and beautiful , but enough for a small sample. They are not great for common everyday wear. at least for me.


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> They are not great for common everyday wear. at least for me.


They're pretty much all I wear.
Tobacco Oud, tobacco vanille and the latest addition to the rotation is the Hombre leather.
Not quite as heavy as the others.

I didn't like the Oud wood at all. A bit meh...
To me it smells like the Terre d'Hermes without the grapefruit...

I'm yet to find a replacement for the Tobacco Oud.
Managed to find another 100ml bottle of it, though, so I'm set for I while.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> They're pretty much all I wear.
> Tobacco Oud, tobacco vanille and the latest addition to the rotation is the Hombre leather.
> Not quite as heavy as the others.
> 
> I didn't like the Oud wood at all. A bit meh...
> To me it smells like the Terre d'Hermes without the grapefruit...
> 
> I'm yet to find a replacement for the Tobacco Oud.
> Managed to find another 100ml bottle of it, though, so I'm set for I while.


If you like Tobacco Oud that much, you might want to try Tobacco Oud intense if not already. 
Ombre Leather is great. I do want to pick up a bottle of it sometime in the future. Not the white label parfum one, but the black label one
Yeah im not a big fan of oud wood not sure why it is so hyped on youtbue


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> If you like Tobacco Oud that much, you might want to try Tobacco Oud intense if not already.
> Ombre Leather is great. I do want to pick up a bottle of it sometime in the future. Not the white label parfum one, but the black label one
> Yeah im not a big fan of oud wood not sure why it is so hyped on youtbue


The Tobacco Oud and Tobacco Oud intense are both discontinued since more than a year.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> The Tobacco Oud and Tobacco Oud intense are both discontinued since more than a year.


im talking about decants. Go to basenotes there is a whole community there that has reputable sellers who sell decants. I got mine toubacco oud two 30 ml decant bottles for real cheap. I believe it was $60 each , this was back in 2018. Maybe prices are higher now. Lot of my fragrances are decant bottles; just a lot of these, theres no reason for me to hold onto the full bottle unless I love the presentation.


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> im talking about decants. Go to basenotes there is a whole community there that has reputable sellers who sell decants. I got mine toubacco oud two 30 ml decant bottles for real cheap. I believe it was $60 each , this was back in 2018. Maybe prices are higher now. Lot of my fragrances are decant bottles; just a lot of these, theres no reason for me to hold onto the full bottle unless I love the presentation.


I'm only interested in fragrances that I can buy a full bottle of.
I buy my samples from Etsy.


----------



## Orin

I have a small collection in the office at home...


----------



## Pun

Orin said:


> View attachment 16798355
> 
> I have a small collection in the office at home...


Are you in same business?


----------



## lovebandit

Check out "Joop!". My buddy took a whiff and immediately said "it smells like Cuban cigars and new money" and I think he pretty much nailed it!


----------



## poweredbyjae

taylorcummings97 said:


> Creed Aventus for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 here.


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

Dior Sauvage
YSL Y
Acqua Di Gio
Burberry Brit
Cool Water


----------



## 03hemi

Nothing like the stench of Old Spice woffing off the old man in front of you in the check out line?


----------



## GWhite3

Creed Bois du Portugal. All I ever wear.


----------



## Drmklr

Chanel Homme Sport has been my go to for years, always gets compliments.


----------



## Heljestrand

Pick a card; any card. Fragrance related jumble I’ve accumulated over the years.


----------



## poweredbyjae

Just tried Dior Sauvage for the first time, definitely a fan


----------



## JJ Timepiece Co

Orin said:


> View attachment 16798355
> 
> I have a small collection in the office at home...


 WOW!


----------



## arcentaur

These three from Creed are my current favorites:


----------



## taylorcummings97

Creed Aventus or Chanel Bleu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorcummings97

Dior Sauvage & I quite like montblanc too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LLJ

I used to love Burt’s Bees Bay Rum Cologne. They discontinued it. Does anyone know of a substitute? Thanks.


----------



## The Professional

Speick aftershave lotion is what I usually wear. It's German and has one of the best smelling, cleanest, masculine scents I've ever smelled. It's a true aftershave so the scent doesn't last that long, but it's fantastic.


----------



## debussychopin

Orin said:


> View attachment 16798355
> 
> I have a small collection in the office at home...


dam man


..you really love your xerjoff


----------



## debussychopin

The only xerjoff I have is xj 1861 renaissance. 
I used to have a bottle of casamorati 1888 I hated that sh*t I sold it


----------



## Injector

When my early 40s hit I became quite severely intolerant to fragrances. It took me a while to work out what the problem was but now I avoid them like the plague - aftershaves, deodorants, air fresheners, flowers - you name it.

Other humans with their laundry conditioners and fragrances are to be avoided where possible!


----------



## WizardofWatch

Used to switch fragrances a lot initially. However, I have been exclusively using the LV Meteore for the past few years. Can be worn daily and the fact that it’s refillable is a bonus (yay environment! 😬😁)


----------



## debussychopin

WizardofWatch said:


> Used to switch fragrances a lot initially. However, I have been exclusively using the LV Meteore for the past few years. Can be worn daily and the fact that it’s refillable is a bonus (yay environment! 😬😁)
> View attachment 16841193


How is this one? what is it like?


----------



## WizardofWatch

debussychopin said:


> How is this one? what is it like?


This is more of a daily wearer. Light and fresh, with a mandarin undertone. People who go to a lot of evening parties might find it a bit mild.


----------



## debussychopin

Wearing Creed Original santal today. Havent used this bottle in couple years. I found it quite dated in its scent, but today it seems to fit.


----------



## debussychopin

Sprayed three sprays of 1861 renaissance today for the office. Warm day and I love the juicy and somewhat tart green aspect to this , happy scent perfect for Friday.


----------



## EdgarZ

debussychopin said:


> Got the Polo Green. Love this cologne. Sharp and manly and green fresh and a bit smoky and leathery, just the way I like it. Never was into this frag while back I guess I was still too young in the nose.


I was bored last weekend and decided to go check out some scents at Macys and took home the Polo Green. I love it


----------



## debussychopin

EdgarZ said:


> I was bored last weekend and decided to go check out some scents at Macys and took home the Polo Green. I love it


Nice! I really pigeonhole this fragrance for the office. Not a date nite, boys nite out, or club fragrance! I love the dark green bottle makes me like it more. Enjoy!!


----------



## debussychopin

Probably the last two fragrance purchases Im vying for this year will be

Casamorati 1888 and Fiero
















Looks like a decent deal on joma. I'll see if they do their random price adjustments where they knock off 20 or so dollars off each bottle.
That's how I got my Layton exclusif (75ml) and nisean when usually they run at about 220 to 250 dollars daily there.
They had it knocked down to a crazy 150 bucks each for a couple of days thats when I had to nab them


----------



## Robbie_roy

EdgarZ said:


> I was bored last weekend and decided to go check out some scents at Macys and took home the Polo Green. I love it


Funny, I went to Macy's tonight to re-stock up on my Polo Green but randomly ended up getting two different smaller bottles of other stuff -- Azzaro Chrome (nostalgic, the first one I ever had in high school), and "Y" by YSL (spur buy after a test).

Still maybe have a third of the Polo Green left, so it's an excuse to actually get it again and try more stuff in the future. I am younger, so it's amusing to read lots of comments online about it being an "old man" 80s scent ... didn't get that sense when I first smelled it several years ago but remember it being *lush *and *verdant*!


----------



## debussychopin

Robbie_roy said:


> Funny, I went to Macy's tonight to re-stock up on my Polo Green but randomly ended up getting two different smaller bottles of other stuff -- Azzaro Chrome (nostalgic, the first one I ever had in high school), and "Y" by YSL (spur buy after a test).
> 
> Still maybe have a third of the Polo Green left, so it's an excuse to actually get it again and try more stuff in the future. I am younger, so it's amusing to read lots of comments online about it being an "old man" 80s scent ... didn't get that sense when I first smelled it several years ago but remember it being *lush *and *verdant*!


I do think polo green was more lush and green back then, it was pine-y. Recent bottle is a bit more floral in the drydown and more harsh. Still good though.


----------



## debussychopin

Ive decided to get the Fiero and not the 1888 ( I owned a bottle of the 1888 , just due to the brown bottle dam beautiful, didnt really think it was all that great, but when I sold it, I regretted selling it...Im trying to think real hard, is it because of the bottle I really miss? im being honest here, sometimes the presentation/bottle is what gets me hooked to a fragrance, it can really mentally bias you, well at least me).
Fiero and a 100ml Beau du jour,(and added a 30 ml montblanc explorer bottle so i can get that min purchase discount ..also the mini bottle is dam sweet )
Nice fragrance haul for me. The beau du jour is going to be killer at my workplace , i cant wait ...that thing is like the epitome of the confident company man . Also, im in a real barbershop /old man frag phase ...


----------



## Richard_FM

I only tend to wear them on special occasions.

The adverts can get surreal, my wife doesn't like the Alien Goddess one as it's too weird for her!


----------



## urbino

Richard_FM said:


> I only tend to wear them on special occasions.
> 
> The adverts can get surreal, my wife doesn't like the Alien Goddess one as it's too weird for her!


I know what you mean.


----------



## debussychopin

I'm on extended holiday weekend; a few days off additional paid time off just lounging around the house. Sprayed a massive amount of Epic man this morning..hope it dissipates some before my wife comes home tonite after work. She detests amouage


----------



## debussychopin

Put on Bvlgari Man Black Orient today for work. I have a black suit on so....it does match.


----------



## EdgarZ

Based on this thread I decided to order a sample size of the Creed Aventus from micro perfumes. I received it today and boy, I am a fan. I’ll go through the bottle to be sure, but I’m ready to order a full size.


----------



## debussychopin

EdgarZ said:


> Based on this thread I decided to order a sample size of the Creed Aventus from micro perfumes. I received it today and boy, I am a fan. I’ll go through the bottle to be sure, but I’m ready to order a full size.


Let us know when you eventually get a full bottle! It is one of my favorite fragrances as well although I never owned a bottle.


----------



## mkap90

I wouldnt say im a big fragrance guy bit Ive recently started collecting different deer musks commonly used in middle eastern/arabic culture. Highly recommend!


----------



## JonnyDrama

I started to get back into fragrances recently and went to Sephora to smell some samples. I am definitely leaning towards buying a bottle of Chanel De Bleu Parfum. I like the way it smells and it appears to be a good "starter" fragrance. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Pun

JonnyDrama said:


> I started to get back into fragrances recently and went to Sephora to smell some samples. I am definitely leaning towards buying a bottle of Chanel De Bleu Parfum. I like the way it smells and it appears to be a good "starter" fragrance. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Yes it's a good perfume. You'll not be disappointed. I have used it and i loved it. Nowadays I'm using Hermès Terre de Hermès and Equipage. Both are excellent indeed.


----------



## debussychopin

JonnyDrama said:


> I started to get back into fragrances recently and went to Sephora to smell some samples. I am definitely leaning towards buying a bottle of Chanel De Bleu Parfum. I like the way it smells and it appears to be a good "starter" fragrance. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Buy it from Macy's when they have their friends and family sale soon. Definitely it is a good starter fragrance but also a great foundation fragrance for your collection. Actually, if you were to have only one fragrance, I would pick either this or Creed Aventus.

Both of them are like the GADA of the fragrance world:
Bleu de chanel like a Seiko SARB
Aventus like an Omega seamaster
i dunno


----------



## debussychopin

Love this 30ml mini bottle Montblanc explorer.


----------



## JonnyDrama

debussychopin said:


> Love this 30ml mini bottle Montblanc explorer.
> View attachment 16888981


 How do you like it? I heard it is comparable to Creed Aventus


----------



## debussychopin

JonnyDrama said:


> How do you like it? I heard it is comparable to Creed Aventus


Yes it is. Very comparable. I know I will get lot of criticism for saying this but if you can't get a regular bottle of aventus (mind you, I can't either...I rather save that money for funds towards a watch lol)..explorer really fills in that need. There are some obvious nuances that it's different in and I'm sure for the aventus fan it is not a replacement, but for me, explorer just simply smells and reminds me of aventus. Get a bottle off or jomashop they have more than half off on all explorer bottles. The 30ml is really cheap but you'll have to add other things into your cart to avoid shipping charges.

The 30ml physical bottle alone is imo worth the price itself you pay for it on jomashop.


----------



## debussychopin

JonnyDrama said:


> How do you like it? I heard it is comparable to Creed Aventus


Now here's the thing, I'm giving you my opinion. You may not agree. It may be completely different from aventus to your nose and there's ton of people out there who claim that, who are critical of the explorer (maybe some of them want to protect their aventus purchase perceived value who knows .. or maybe they're valid claims)

But as a fragrance by itself in a vacuum without any context or association to aventus, this fragrance really is good. It kicks some ass and it is a very versatile and all year fragrance. Excuse my French.

I'm going to get the 100ml bottle soon bc this 30ml is not going to last long. (I'm talking about personal usage. Not it's performance, as it had great performance and longevity I think is around 5-6 hours for me) .


----------



## [BOBO]

We're heading for vanilla season.
I've been reaching for the Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille for the last couple of years when the temperature starts dropping.

But this fall, I've chosen to broaden the vanilla spectrum a bit and ordered a bottle each of Maison Francis Kurkdjian Grand Soir and Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan.

I've had samples of both for a while and found that I like them both equal. They're quite similar, but with enough personality to separate the two.

Both of them I bought from their respective website, so I also have 7 complementary samples in total to look forward to.
It'll be a fragrant week.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## debussychopin

Grand soir reminds me of the texture or feeling of cooking grease or butter to me (not the scent of butter, but the feel of butter I guess) but I do like it. I dont detect any vanilla in it. but im not one who is good at picking out notes in a fragrance.


[BOBO] said:


> We're heading for vanilla season.
> I've been reaching for the Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille for the last couple of years when the temperature starts dropping.
> 
> But this fall, I've chosen to broaden the vanilla spectrum a bit and ordered a bottle each of Maison Francis Kurkdjian Grand Soir and Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan.
> 
> I've had samples of both for a while and found that I like them both equal. They're quite similar, but with enough personality to separate the two.
> 
> Both of them I bought from their respective website, so I also have 7 complementary samples in total to look forward to.
> It'll be a fragrant week.


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> Grand soir reminds me of the texture or feeling of cooking grease or butter to me (not the scent of butter, but the feel of butter I guess) but I do like it. I dont detect any vanilla in it. but im not one who is good at picking out notes in a fragrance.


I get that exact same sensation from Tom Ford F*ing fabulous.
Smelled it ten minutes again and still have the butter smell/feel lingering.

It's a stale butter kind of butter.
Luckily, I haven't found it in grand soir.😱

I do however get a really heavy marzipan smell from Tom Ford Oud Wood that I really hate. It's a shame, since I like everything "around" the marzipan...

The same goes for Terre d'Hermes, which I like apart from the red grapefruitiness...

I'm looking forward to all the samples.
Hopefully I'll find more that I need a full bottle of.😁


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I get that exact same sensation from Tom Ford F*ing fabulous.
> Smelled it ten minutes again and still have the butter smell/feel lingering.
> 
> It's a stale butter kind of butter.
> Luckily, I haven't found it in grand soir.😱
> 
> I do however get a really heavy marzipan smell from Tom Ford Oud Wood that I really hate. It's a shame, since I like everything "around" the marzipan...
> 
> The same goes for Terre d'Hermes, which I like apart from the red grapefruitiness...
> 
> I'm looking forward to all the samples.
> Hopefully I'll find more that I need a full bottle of.😁


I had to look up marzipan... really? Interesting... I find nothing like that in oud wood. Oud wood is just pure woody , manly sophistication to my nose. Would love a bottle of this, just never got around to it.


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> I had to look up marzipan... really? Interesting... I find nothing like that in oud wood. Oud wood is just pure woody , manly sophistication to my nose. Would love a bottle of this, just never got around to it.


I get all the lovely woodyness as well, but wrapped in that sickly sweet marzipan that I hate.
It's kind of a cherry pit / burned almond-ish type of smell.

I wish I liked the oud wood. It would make my life much easier.
Now I'm still hunting for the successor of TF Tobacco Oud.
I've got half a 100ml bottle going and another 100ml wrapped. But after that, I'm out of it and will need to have found something else by then.

Two of the samples I'm getting from MFK are Ouds.
MFK Oud extrait de perfume and Oud satin mood EDP.
They both look good on paper... Fingers crossed!


----------



## The Professional

I've been spending some time over the last couple days reading through this thread and have realized that I really don't know much about modern mens fragrances. It's like this whole world I barely knew existed. Back in high school I liked Drakkar Noir and then I used Eternity for men in my 20's, but that's where it ended. Fast forward to now and I'm older and have more mature tastes in just bout everything, it makes sense that I find out what good fragrances are out there. 

It seems really overwhelming with how many choices there are. Where are you guys ordering your samples from? I found a place called Scent Split that sells small samples. Are there any other places that sell samples I should know about? I don't think I would ever purchase anything without smelling it first. 

I like really masculine clean smelling scents, not so much into fruity smells.


----------



## [BOBO]

The Professional said:


> I've been spending some time over the last couple days reading through this thread and have realized that I really don't know much about modern mens fragrances. It's like this whole world I barely knew existed. Back in high school I liked Drakkar Noir and then I used Eternity for men in my 20's, but that's where it ended. Fast forward to now and I'm older and have more mature tastes in just bout everything, it makes sense that I find out what good fragrances are out there.
> 
> It seems really overwhelming with how many choices there are. Where are you guys ordering your samples from? I found a place called Scent Split that sells small samples. Are there any other places that sell samples I should know about? I don't think I would ever purchase anything without smelling it first.
> 
> I like really masculine clean smelling scents, not so much into fruity smells.


Welcome down in this hole.

Pretty much all of the fragrances that I used when I was younger are way too "sporty" for me as an adult.
They all smell like a college locker room.

Too much "green" and "blue" in those.
Nowadays, I'm looking for darker scents. And, as it turns out, I tend to like the a bit more expensive scents...

I get pretty much all my samples from etsy.com decanted from a full size bottle by some dude in a shed in France...


----------



## debussychopin

The Professional said:


> I've been spending some time over the last couple days reading through this thread and have realized that I really don't know much about modern mens fragrances. It's like this whole world I barely knew existed. Back in high school I liked Drakkar Noir and then I used Eternity for men in my 20's, but that's where it ended. Fast forward to now and I'm older and have more mature tastes in just bout everything, it makes sense that I find out what good fragrances are out there.
> 
> It seems really overwhelming with how many choices there are. Where are you guys ordering your samples from? I found a place called Scent Split that sells small samples. Are there any other places that sell samples I should know about? I don't think I would ever purchase anything without smelling it first.
> 
> I like really masculine clean smelling scents, not so much into fruity smells.


I also recommend paying a visit to Basenotes forum and they have a buying and selling subforum like this website. I have purchased a whole load of decants at very good prices from a number of venerable sellers there and hobbyists who do decants on the side. (Not sure how it is there recently as I haven't visited for a couple years)
Also I would walk into any flagship bloomingdales or Nordstrom (not sure what region you live in) or any similar dept store ... these days they carry more high end niche stuff than the usual mall fragrances that macys carry.

I like masculine scents I'm very into a good spectrum of them as some smell not clean and some are on the fresher and greener side. A good note to consider is vetiver.

If price is not too much a consideration, I would suggest looking into Tom ford and Creed. A lot of Tom ford is very unisex and has a "metrosexual" vibe to it, but a good range of his fragrances nails down the masculine smelling scent really well.

I would also go to fragrantica website to reference any fragrance. It is like the Wikipedia of fragrances and has lot of info there that is useful and lot of reviews by people.


----------



## The Professional

Debussychopin, Thanks for the reply. It's funny that you mention Vetiver, I've noticed that I usually like scents that have it. The same goes for Bergamot. My biggest dislike as far as scents go is anything resembling baby powder. I've been using traditional pomade for the past 20 years and some of the boutique pomade makers keep trying to sneak baby powder scent into their blends by calling it "fresh or clean". 

In my searching over the past couple of days I stumbled on Fragrantica, it seems like a great resource. Tom Ford stuff seems pretty popular so I'll probably look into his line more. I watched a ton of YouTube videos made by both women and men about fragrances. There were some names that seemed to come up a lot in the videos and the descriptions sounded good, so I started there and put in a sample order last night with Scent Split. 

These are the samples I have coming from Scent Split:

Yves Saint Laurent - La Nuit de L'Homme Eau Electrique (Some say it's discontinued in the U.S. but I found it for sale in France)
Dolce & Gabbana - The One For Men EDP
Tom Ford - Noir Extreme
Versace - Dylan Blue
Viktor & Rolf - Spicebomb Extreme

Scent split doesn't carry all or the ones I was looking for but I ordered what they had that I was interested in. The closest Nordstrom and Bloomingdales are about an hour south of me in S.F. but there is a Macy's near me so I can probably find some of the more common brands there. These are some of the other ones I'm interested in sampling.

Carolina Herrera - Bad Boy Le Parfum
Azzaro - Wanted By Night 
Narcisco Rodriquez - For Him Bleu Noir EDP
Versace - Eros Flame
Bleu De Chanel EDP
Chanel Allume Homme Sport
Dior Sauvage Elixir
Hugo Boss Bottled Marine
Armani Stronger With You
Givenchy

If you guys have tried some of these feel free to chime in. I realize that scent is one of the most subjective things there is. People have different tastes, just like with watches.


----------



## debussychopin

Yes I'll chime in (I'm going to be pretty honest and straightforward and blunt though just heads up.. I know these are your choices and I respect that , but you asked for opinions, that I can give, lol)
A lot of these I'm not familiar with, so hopefully others or bobo can chime in but the fragrance is so huge it's impossible to really be familiar w many of these unless you're a youtube collector....

Yves Saint Laurent - La Nuit de L'Homme Eau Electrique
-not familiar w electric however I am familiar w the ysl la nuit line and although I'm not a fan of it, it is very popular amongst guys. It is popular for guys going to clubs and going on a date and such. I'm not a fan bc it smells nothing unique but it smells your typical nice, and sweet, but also performance isn't too good on those that I tried.
Nice safe scent that will allow you to mix in w the crowd (again, don't know about electric)

Dolce & Gabbana - The One For Men EDP
- I find the edt the one barely even noticeable I had a bottle that I regretted buying it was weak and didn't project and just smelled like your typical mall fragrance scent. I put this kind int the same category as ysl la Nuit

Tom Ford - Noir Extreme
- I really like this one I had a bottle I used up and I'm looking to add it again. I find this one of his classics masterpieces although it isn't too masculine ( so far none of the ones here I would consider real masculine, unless we have a differing definition on it, I thought when you said masculine, that you meant classic barbershop and wearable to the professional office ... I mean you can wear these to work, but I find ysl/dgthe one / spicebomb etc the kind of things the younger 20s something coworkers and interns would wear...sorry for my blunt opinion!)



Versace - Dylan Blue
- it's nice and decent pretty popular amongst guys here Nice safe mix in w crowd, pleaser scent.

Viktor & Rolf - Spicebomb Extreme
- out of all the spicebomb flankers, this is the one to get. Better than the original and I consider worthy of a bottle. But again, sort of in line w going out, clubbing, date nite sort of scent. It's good though I like it I would def buy a bottle of this if I ran across a good deal.

Carolina Herrera - Bad Boy Le Parfum
- not familiar with it

Azzaro - Wanted By Night
- Azzaro is kind of underrated. I like their wanted line but not familiar w by night flanker

Narcisco Rodriquez - For Him Bleu Noir EDP
- not familiar sorry

Versace - Eros Flame
- not very familiar w the eros line

Bleu De Chanel EDP
- this is the hands down best item in this list. I prefer edt as I like more of the slightly astringent tone of it, but the edp is definitely smooth and very versatile and it is class. Can be used for work, nite out, special occasion, all seasons except for winter. If you buy a bottle always get the largest size I have 5.0oz bottle of edt and it is going out fast and I'm will be getting a 5.0 bottle of edp soon.
Some say it is a bit generic scent, I can see that, but it is done top notch, within this "generic blue scent" genre, this is the king.
You can't overspray this perfume. Total crowd pleaser, safe, but, it sort of makes you stand out in a sea of ysl and Dylan Blue guys. This smells quality and elegant. And class.

Chanel Allume Homme Sport
- it's decent but I find the allure line a bit weak in performance (maybe good for outdoor activity) and a bit boring to me. Sorry!

Dior Sauvage Elixir
- Dior Sauvage is a direct competitor of Bleu de chanel but always a distant second to it. Still very popular. Not familiar w Elixir.


Hugo Boss Bottled Marine
- not familiar w Hugo boss lines in general , but Boss Bottled has got a huge following. Not sure about marine though. Not familiar w it.

Armani Stronger With You
- I haven't smelled it but I know this is a popular fragrance and much hyped

Givenchy
- I'm assuming Givenchy gentleman? It is a very popular classic fragrance that is maybe the most masculine here.


----------



## The Professional

[BOBO] said:


> Welcome down in this hole.
> 
> Pretty much all of the fragrances that I used when I was younger are way too "sporty" for me as an adult.
> They all smell like a college locker room.
> 
> Too much "green" and "blue" in those.
> Nowadays, I'm looking for darker scents. And, as it turns out, I tend to like the a bit more expensive scents...
> 
> I get pretty much all my samples from etsy.com decanted from a full size bottle by some dude in a shed in France...


Bobo, I know what you mean about the "locker room" smell. What do you mean by "darker scents"? Any recommendation along those lines?


----------



## [BOBO]

The Professional said:


> Bobo, I know what you mean about the "locker room" smell. What do you mean by "darker scents"? Any recommendation along those lines?


If we call the more sporty scents green and blue, the heavier ones would be in the brown and red spectra on fragrantica.com.
Here's an example of a darker scent (my favourite).









My current favourites are quite heavy and sweet.

Tom Ford - Tobacco Oud
Tom Ford - Tobacco Vanille 
Tom Ford - Hombre Leather 
Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Grand Soir 
Serge Lutens - Ambre Sultan

The Hombre Leather isn't quite as heavy as the others.

I stay away from anything citrus.
Can't help it, but they all smell like cleaning products to me.
Some people like it, I don't. Just like some don't like a sweet vanilla scent on a dude.


----------



## [BOBO]

Does anyone here have any experience with Afnan?
This one caught my eye, but it seems you have to be in the Emirates to try it.🤔


https://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Afnan/Tobacco-Rush-75682.html


----------



## debussychopin

I've been using xj casamorati fiero this week. It's all right so far. Great opening but it either quickly dissipates or im just anosmic to it (I realize I have been more anosmic to fragrances in general lately...I m not sure if it is due to age or just that I spray a lot everyday).

I'll give it time to settle in and "macerate" as people would say.
Sometimes/ a lot of times, the new bottle isnt really what you figure it to be, it is sort of one-dimensional, or it is fleeting.
I notice time and time again, if I use the bottle a bit, perhaps a good 2 or 3 mls of it, let the air get in there and kind of react w the bottle as a whole,
the fragrance changes for the better weeks later. It starts to reflect what it really is and more depth shows up.


----------



## debussychopin

Fiero is actually very nice and bright and the projection is good but the longevity sucks on it. 

The last frag I want to buy this year (or next year) is Amouage overture. This thing I think I will have to shell out close to retail. No discounters for this one. This is going to be my grail fragrance. ..


----------



## debussychopin

Well, I did order a bottle from Saks and it'll be here tomorrow. This is going to be the pinnacle of my collection. I'll post pics when I get it. It's going to be fun, just in time for colder weather.


----------



## debussychopin

Got the amouage overture. Magnetic presentation box. Bottle from afar for better proportion in pic. Absolutely not a blind buy for anyone. Huge cumin and smoke bomb. This is in your face and very raw and challenging to wear. Don't spray more than 1 spray. This is the best bottle I have now. Most expensive too. I've never spent 300 on a fragrance before. Call it an early Xmas gift for myself. *5 stars*.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Dior Sauvage is my go to now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

TimeCapsoul said:


> Dior Sauvage is my go to now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with Dior Sauvage. Great!


----------



## debussychopin

Today sprayed my Red Beast.


----------



## debussychopin

debussychopin said:


> View attachment 16962325
> 
> Today sprayed my Red Beast.


Hands down my favorite to wear if cool nite and going out.
If youre over 30,
If you are into mature/masculine scents,
Youre into orientals, aromatic, balsamic,
This is the perfect fragrance.


----------



## dlmypr

Xerjoff - Alexandria II


----------



## JustWatchMe925

My humble collection…Halfeti definitely my favourite, followed closely by Givenchy Gentleman and JPG Le Male Le Parfum.


----------



## debussychopin

Crack out the spicebomb Extreme for the cold weather soon. One of the absolute best.









If you say you're into fragrances and you don't have this for fall/winter and ble de chanel for spring/summer, I'm not sure you can actually say you are into fragrances.


----------



## debussychopin

Amouage Journey Man today again. This has been my go-to for the past couple of weeks. I wish the strength / projection was a bit more. I only get about an hour projection and then a couple hours of scent near the skin for longevity with only 2 or 3 sprays. I have to go at least 5 or 6 sprays concentrated in one area in order for it to project and then last for 6-8 hours on me. The only thing disappointing about it. 
Not sure if it is just my bottle, or the batch (my bottle is made in Oman though), or if it has been reformulated? dunno
I dont mind spraying 5 or 6 times for the power during the day, but it is not for work though. Has to be when Im out and about personally.


----------



## [BOBO]

I've recently added two fragrances in my rotation.
Serge Lutens Amber Sultan and MFK Grand Soir.

I can recommend both for a bit colder weather.
The Grand Soir is quite fruity, where the Amber Sultan is a bit spicier with hints of anis.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I've recently added two fragrances in my rotation.
> Serge Lutens Amber Sultan and MFK Grand Soir.
> 
> I can recommend both for a bit colder weather.
> The Grand Soir is quite fruity, where the Amber Sultan is a bit spicier with hints of anis.


Nice ! You got a full bottle of grand soir? that thing is potent.
I was trying to add a bottle of BR540 a bit ago, but they have been increased the prices recently on all the bottles? I had to hold off, maybe sometime next year.


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> Nice ! You got a full bottle of grand soir? that thing is potent.


I got the 70ml Grand Soir. 😋









I've noticed that the atomizer on the Grand Soir is quite aggressive. 
One full spray is way too much.

It has become a new favorite.
Not quite as spicy as the other ones I have.

I also got a sample of the MFK 724. I like it. Really citrusy fresh, but it fades away in a couple of hours, so i won't be buying a full bottle of that one.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I got the 70ml Grand Soir. 😋
> View attachment 17004066
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the atomizer on the Grand Soir is quite aggressive.
> One full spray is way too much.
> 
> It has become a new favorite.
> Not quite as spicy as the other ones I have.
> 
> I also got a sample of the MFK 724. I like it. Really citrusy fresh, but it fades away in a couple of hours, so i won't be buying a full bottle of that one.


Yeah the 70ml bottle. Nice. Grand soir will stick onto you all day and then some. Enjoy!


----------



## MJonah29

I've worn Dior Sauvage for the past couple of years but I'm about to pick up a bottle of Scents of Wood - Vetiver in Oak. It's very unique, I've yet to find something that smells similar. 

Unique in a good way I should say. 😂


----------



## debussychopin

Amouage Journey man I've been wearing this everyday at work for the past 2 weeks. Hands-down my favorite fragrance thus far. It just doesnt get any better than this. Presentation, best. And out of all amouages I find this the most beautiful bottle. Sprayer and the magnetic cap all adds to the pleasurable experience. I just get excited pulling this out of the box and everyday and spraying it. Scent? The best for oriental spicy woodies. I dont find anything that can beat it for my nose at this point. It is a bold scent, highly middle-eastern in inspiration, but at the same time it is not something that can choke people out. It is very pleasurable to even others. Only issue is the performance factor. I wish it was a notch or two stronger in its projection and sillage. Weird thing is , the fragrance lasts perhaps 6 to 8 hours some days, and other days it disappears after only 3 or 4 hours. And my spray usage is the same. Not sure what it is, I spray same spot all the time. 
Whatever it is, Im probably picking up another bottle for backup soon as I'll perhaps use this one up in less than a year. Signature scent worthy. Probably not best for warm spring or most summer days. 8.5 out of 10 for me and this has been the one of the top 3 pick ups for this year for me.


----------



## debussychopin

Ordered xerjoff golden Dallah for me and erba pura for my wife's Xmas gift. 
Good price on jomashop right now. Early black Friday sale.


----------



## QuintupleTurbo

Jomashop has great deals on fragrances too?! Oh boy. 

I wear Bleu De Chanel in the colder months, and Acqua Di Gio in the warmer months. 

Looking for something to replace the Chanel though.


----------



## debussychopin

QuintupleTurbo said:


> Jomashop has great deals on fragrances too?! Oh boy.
> 
> I wear Bleu De Chanel in the colder months, and Acqua Di Gio in the warmer months.
> 
> Looking for something to replace the Chanel though.


Yes they do. You have to monitor though. They'll drop a price on a particular fragrance for no rhyme or reason for a few days. That's when you have to nab it. They on a regular basis have best prices lot of times compared to the other popular grey market fragrance sites. The chanel and Dior stuff is all regular price on joma though.


----------



## EdgarZ

debussychopin said:


> Yes they do. You have to monitor though. They'll drop a price on a particular fragrance for no rhyme or reason for a few days. That's when you have to nab it. They on a regular basis have best prices lot of times compared to the other popular grey market fragrance sites. The chanel and Dior stuff is all regular price on joma though.


I finally bought a bottle of creed aventus last week from jomashop. I got the 50ml for $227 shipped, really good price I think. 

After trying the creed green Irish tweed from micro perfumes, I might purchase that one as well. I really enjoyed that one also


----------



## debussychopin

EdgarZ said:


> I finally bought a bottle of creed aventus last week from jomashop. I got the 50ml for $227 shipped, really good price I think.
> 
> After trying the creed green Irish tweed from micro perfumes, I might purchase that one as well. I really enjoyed that one also


Sounds decent I know there are a lot of people who are pretty particular with their aventus batch numbers so they wouldnt buy from joma, but if you dont care about the batch (like i dont either) joma is pretty great place to get your creed. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## debussychopin

Just having fun


----------



## cipollawatchco

I wear Tom Ford Noir Extreme on date nights and love it. It's definitely a darker/winter-y fragrance.


----------



## debussychopin

3A


cipollawatchco said:


> I wear Tom Ford Noir Extreme on date nights and love it. It's definitely a darker/winter-y fragrance.


Nice, excellent fragrance!


----------



## jmerino7

I wear a "day" cologne: 4711, Nenuco, Agua Brava, or l'Occitane Verbena.

and a "night" cologne: Cacharel, Armani or Adolfo Dominguez.


----------



## cs1422

Back and forth between Chanel le blu and Versace Eros!


----------



## [BOBO]

I grabbed some samples from Acqua di Parma the other week.
I think I'm going to have to get a bottle of the Bergamotto di Calabria. It's really citrusy fresh without smelling like lemon pledge.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I grabbed some samples from Acqua di Parma the other week.
> I think I'm going to have to get a bottle of the Bergamotto di Calabria. It's really citrusy fresh without smelling like lemon pledge.


Watch out though, most of the acqua Parma is so fleeting. I can't get any projection or lasting power out of any of them on me.


----------



## fabslife

Isn't it the case that they have a shelf life and expire after a couple years?


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> Watch out though, most of the acqua Parma is so fleeting. I can't get any projection or lasting power out of any of them on me.


Isn't that true for most citrusy fragrances?
The MFK 724 also disappear as fast as it's applied...


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> Isn't that true for most citrusy fragrances?
> The MFK 724 also disappear as fast as it's applied...


More so with the adp. I think they intend the smell to be a more airy kind of a reflection of the Mediterranean breeze, but in doing so the oils in how they use it evaporate too quickly.


----------



## Dirty John

L'Occitane Cedrat...I have the cologne, body wash, deodorant and aftershave balm.


----------



## Msiekierski

debussychopin said:


> Watch out though, most of the acqua Parma is so fleeting. I can't get any projection or lasting power out of any of them on me.


Agree, they usually only last few hrs. I have Bergamotto and it is nice. One that actually lasts is Colonia Ambra, more of an evening/fall scent.


----------



## debussychopin

Msiekierski said:


> Agree, they usually only last few hrs. I have Bergamotto and it is nice. One that actually lasts is Colonia Ambra, more of an evening/fall scent.


If you're getting a few hours that is amazing. 
I only get at most half hour. I smell my skin up close after that, there's nothing there. Maybe a slight musk.


----------



## Msiekierski

debussychopin said:


> If you're getting a few hours that is amazing.
> I only get at most half hour. I smell my skin up close after that, there's nothing there. Maybe a slight musk.


Guess it is just not working with your skin’s chemistry. I have heard that some guys spray directly on their clothes (tshirt or undershirt) and that makes colognes last longer. Not sure if it’s good for your clothes though.


----------



## debussychopin

Msiekierski said:


> Guess it is just not working with your skin’s chemistry. I have heard that some guys spray directly on their clothes (tshirt or undershirt) and that makes colognes last longer. Not sure if it’s good for your clothes though.


Correct. I have always been on the less longevity/projection spectrum of voters on a particular fragrance. I'd get a fragrance that is considered "lasts all day " beast mode type ones and I find it only lasts perhaps 4 or 5 hours max, pushing it, and that last couple hours just a skin scent. 

I figure maybe I have relatively drier skin or my nose just gets anosmic too quickly.


----------



## [BOBO]

Msiekierski said:


> Agree, they usually only last few hrs. I have Bergamotto and it is nice. One that actually lasts is Colonia Ambra, more of an evening/fall scent.


Good to know!
I've got a sample of that one as well but i never really took note of which lasted longest.

To be honest, i like all of the samples i got from ADP, so if that one lasts longer, in might swing for that one instead.👍


----------



## Rodentman

My pussycats want me to smell only like a hooman, so no artificial scents for me.


----------



## AaronW123

Dior Sauvage gets 'em dropping. My go to


----------



## debussychopin

Bought a good deal at Neiman Marcus yesterday when I was meeting my folks for Thanksgiving. They had a black Friday sale on their fragrances and they had a xerjoff Ivory Route which ended up cheaper than what it is currently at on joma. Picked up a great fragrance.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

debussychopin said:


> Nothing wrong with Dior Sauvage. Great!


Yup, would buy again when the current bottle runs out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

Picked up a full box presentation 100ml xerjoff laylati for 99 dollars!!! black Friday sale on jomashop 
Blind buy but at this price for xerjoff I just had to get it


----------



## [BOBO]

I found another bottle of TF Tobacco Oud (50ml) on sale, so i got that one and a bottle of TF Tuscan Leather.


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I found another bottle of TF Tobacco Oud (50ml) on sale, so i got that one and a bottle of TF Tuscan Leather.


Where you get the tobacco oud? Not jomashop?


--
Creed also on sale on jomashop 200 bux for a 50ml bottle


----------



## [BOBO]

debussychopin said:


> Where you get the tobacco oud? Not jomashop?
> 
> 
> --
> Creed also on sale on jomashop 200 bux for a 50ml bottle


I will never tell anyone where i get them.😉
I don't need any competition for those bottles when they pop up.

It's a European fragrance wearhouse with am online store, that's all I can say.😁


----------



## debussychopin

[BOBO] said:


> I will never tell anyone where i get them.😉
> I don't need any competition for those bottles when they pop up.
> 
> It's a European fragrance wearhouse with am online store, that's all I can say.😁


No worries bro. I understand. Enjoy your tobacco oud I still have about only 15 mls left from 2 30ml decants I had and I'm trying to save it.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## debussychopin

Perfumeonline ca has few xerjoff really cheap right now. Like ivory route is 112 dollars I'm real tempted picking up another bottle.


----------



## SEX

Any european sites that offer sales on brands like xerjoff/clive christian etc? Looks like Jomashop only ships within the US


----------



## vadaephon

I’ve got a bottle of TF Oud Wood on the way. Smelled it at Macys this weekend and mulled it over. It’s a bit of a punch in the nose at first spray but as it mellows out, good lord does it smell good.


----------



## stokes5

Fragrance is like an accessory for people. It is like getting dressed putting on your clothes and then adding the accessories like a necklace, earrings, rings, watches, ties, tie clips, etc. Spraying on your favorite fragrance is just as important in how you feel as wearing your favorite outfit or pair of shoes.


----------



## debussychopin

vadaephon said:


> I’ve got a bottle of TF Oud Wood on the way. Smelled it at Macys this weekend and mulled it over. It’s a bit of a punch in the nose at first spray but as it mellows out, good lord does it smell good.


Good purchase 👍


----------



## debussychopin

stokes5 said:


> Fragrance is like an accessory for people. It is like getting dressed putting on your clothes and then adding the accessories like a necklace, earrings, rings, watches, ties, tie clips, etc. Spraying on your favorite fragrance is just as important in how you feel as wearing your favorite outfit or pair of shoes.


Absolutely. Well said.
For me, getting dressed and groomed properly (shower, shave, proper clean shirt, pants, jacket, etc) is like a properly batter mixed and baked cake. 
Doesn't have to be expensive, just properly done (well-fitted, etc).

But the accessories (watch, fragrance, my eyeglasses, hat, jewelry perhaps for others, belt, bag, shoes, etc) is the creative and artistic personal icing on the cake.

👍


----------



## bombaywalla

these days i am enjoying 2 of my favorites:










and










the latter one thanks to my late dad for introducing me to it......


----------



## [BOBO]

My lineup.








The ones in use are:
MFK Grand Soir
Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan
TF Tuscan leather
TF Tobacco Vanille
TF Tobacco Oud
Hermes Terre d'Hermes

The Calvin Klein, Porsche and the Polo sport are at least 25 years old.
Don't really use them anymore, but i feel bad throwing then out.


----------



## bombaywalla

recently i got a chance to try on & smell a few Tom Ford fragrances -- Soleil Blanc, Noir & Noir Extreme.

i think i liked tthe Noir Extreme ------- but the pricing is stratospheric for me & unaffordable.


----------



## debussychopin

I'll try to get a shot of my collection one day. They are everywhere in the house.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

Old school barber shop Ogallala BayRum. Give or take once a month I'll straight razor it and splash a pant load on. A nostalgic way to get lit up.


----------



## ashy2classy

Jumping on this one. Last year I got addicted to fragrances. What a black hole. LOL!


----------



## ashy2classy

Wearing PdM Herod today...


----------



## Rodentman

Plain old soap and water make me smell just fine.


----------



## ashy2classy

Rodentman said:


> Plain old soap and water make me smell just fine.


That's a terrible attitude! ;op


----------



## Rodentman

Cue the ad hominem attack for not going with the herd.


----------



## ashy2classy

Roja UAE today...


----------



## ashy2classy

Rodentman said:


> Cue the ad hominem attack for not going with the herd.


Huh? Do you man. Forget about everyone else.

Ironically, most people DON'T wear fragrances.


----------



## debussychopin

ashy2classy said:


> Wearing PdM Herod today...
> 
> View attachment 17098218


Coincidentally I wore herod yesterday for work and then I went to an interview afterwards. It is a great fragrance for cold nite but inside that warm conference room, it wasn't ideal.


----------



## ashy2classy

Tom Ford Grey Vetiver today...


----------



## Seabee1

stokes5 said:


> Fragrance is like an accessory for people. It is like getting dressed putting on your clothes and then adding the accessories like a necklace, earrings, rings, watches, ties, tie clips, etc. Spraying on your favorite fragrance is just as important in how you feel as wearing your favorite outfit or pair of shoes.


so then why call it 'fragrance' instead of what it is, perfume?


----------



## debussychopin

ashy2classy said:


> Tom Ford Grey Vetiver today...
> 
> View attachment 17102004


Great one , this is the quintessential office go-to fragrance for me.


----------



## debussychopin

I'm actually selling my Herod for a good price. I have several bottles on my local craigslist at the moment actually. 

Wore pdm layton exclusif today to work. I'm temporarily working at a Richemont owned watch boutique, layton and other rich Orientals work well in that environment I'm in.


----------



## [BOBO]

Seabee1 said:


> so then why call it 'fragrance' instead of what it is, perfume?


There's a difference between eau de perfume, eau de Cologne, eau de toilette and so on.
It has to do with the strength, longevity and such.

Fragrance or scent is kind of umbrella terms that covers all the different kinds of well smelling goods in a liquid form without going deeper into the specifics.

I usually go for eau de perfume (EDP) if available.
And i always go for the top shelf stuff.😉


----------



## ashy2classy

[BOBO] said:


> There's a difference between eau de perfume, eau de Cologne, eau de toilette and so on.
> It has to do with the strength, longevity and such.
> 
> Fragrance or scent is kind of umbrella terms that covers all the different kinds of well smelling goods in a liquid form without going deeper into the specifics.
> 
> I usually go for eau de perfume (EDP) if available.
> And i always go for the top shelf stuff.😉


It's all about concentration. Most of the time it translates into the aspects you mentioned.


----------



## ashy2classy

Wearing these layered

LV Les Sables Roses and Ombre Nomade


----------



## [BOBO]

ashy2classy said:


> Wearing these layered
> 
> LV Les Sables Roses and Ombre Nomade
> 
> View attachment 17107794
> 
> View attachment 17107795


They look really interesting on paper.
I think it's time for ne to get some samples again.


----------



## ashy2classy

[BOBO] said:


> They look really interesting on paper.
> I think it's time for ne to get some samples again.


Both are really nice. Ombre Nomade is extremely popular, but all of LV frags are nice (although expensive). They have refillable bottles which is nice, but refills still cost over 2 bills. Pricey for designer stuff.


----------



## Ticktocker

Nothing like beard oil and balm to make me smell the way I like. All natural. No alcohol. No scent of bug spray. They are relatively inexpensive and even if you don't have a beard, the scents are masculine and not overpowering. They are even very easy to make at home.


----------



## ashy2classy

Chanel Sycomore today...


----------



## debussychopin

ashy2classy said:


> Chanel Sycomore today...
> 
> View attachment 17110073


REAL NICE!


----------



## vadaephon

My Oud Wood arrived. My god the dry down on this is absolutely perfect. Not a ton of silage which I prefer. Up close its deadly.


----------



## ashy2classy

TF Plum Japonaise for Christmas Eve


----------



## debussychopin

ashy2classy said:


> TF Plum Japonaise for Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> View attachment 17114452


Love plum japonais.


----------



## ashy2classy

Merry Christmas everyone! Classic today...

Dior Homme OG triple OG


----------



## RoseQueen

I have quite a few fragrances I love. Currently wearing Jo Malone Orange Blossom.


----------



## debussychopin

So after buying my wife the xerjoff erba pura, and after some other perfume gifts she received from her work friends, she started getting really interested in fragrances (not that she didn't have any before) and asked if I can give her any bottles from my collection.
I reluctantly handed her my Tom ford black orchid, Dior feve delicieuse, and xerjoff golden dallah which I just recently picked up along w her erba pura. I'm happy for her as now she has a snazzy, small, high end collection.


----------



## Nic98765

The "Bad Wolf", french spicy delight perfect for cold weather. Definitely deserves more success!
Méchant Loup by L'Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## debussychopin

Got a bottle of xerjoff gao and Malesia from Oud Stars collection. Also selling off a good selection of my fragrances including PDM Herod and Tom Ford Beau du Jour.


----------

